#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тхеравада >  > > >  >  >  Несколько вопросов о монашестве

## Евгений К.

1) К сожалению, мой уровень английского пока не позволяет прочесть Винайю, поэтому я знаю лишь несколько обетов: пять мирских, воздержание от сексуальной активности, запрет есть после полудня, запрет на использование денег и вроде монахам нельзя ночевать в жилищах мирян. Хочется узнать об обетах немного больше, чтобы иметь представление о монашестве. 
Все обеты, я думаю, мне знать пока не нужно, но хотя бы основные, которые составляют опору монашества и те, которые трудно соблюдать обычному человеку. 

Меня очень привлекла тайская лесная традиция, поэтому есть пара вопросов по ней. 

2) Насколько я знаю, в Таиланде водится множество ядовитых насекомых и змей. В лесу их, как можно догадаться, больше всего. Монахи при этом ходят с незащищенными ногами. Как там вообще дело обстоит с этим, часто ли кусают/жалят, можно ли получить сыворотку поблизости? 

3) Насколько «суров» климат и возможно ли к нему привыкнуть?

----------

Германн (06.03.2013), Гошка (31.05.2017), Калкий (05.03.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

Могу помочь только с одним вопросом.




> 1) К сожалению, мой уровень английского пока не позволяет прочесть Винайю, поэтому я знаю лишь несколько обетов: пять мирских, воздержание от сексуальной активности, запрет есть после полудня, запрет на использование денег и вроде монахам нельзя ночевать в жилищах мирян. Хочется узнать об обетах немного больше, чтобы иметь представление о монашестве. 
> Все обеты, я думаю, мне знать пока не нужно, но хотя бы основные, которые составляют опору монашества и те, которые трудно соблюдать обычному человеку.


http://dhamma.ru/lib/authors/thanissaro/prat.htm

----------

Al Tolstykh (05.03.2013), Богдан Б (06.03.2013), Евгений К. (05.03.2013), Маркион (06.03.2013), Яреб (05.03.2013)

----------


## Al Tolstykh

2. Не настолько много, чтобы пройти было невозможно. В Ват Па Наначате, например, по всему монастырю имеются забетонированные дорожки, которые постоянно подметают. Проявляя некоторую аккуратность проблем с живностью не будет.

3. Климат намного лучше российского, но всё индивидуально. Привыкнуть можно.

----------

Богдан Б (06.03.2013), Германн (06.03.2013), Гошка (31.05.2017), Евгений К. (05.03.2013), Жека (06.03.2013), Калкий (05.03.2013), Маркион (06.03.2013)

----------


## Евгений К.

> .3. Климат намного лучше российского, но всё индивидуально. Привыкнуть можно.


Любой климат лучше российского  :Smilie:  У нас, например, весна началась с недели со средней температурой –30-37, хотя всю зиму ничего подобного не было.

----------

Жека (06.03.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Меня очень привлекла тайская лесная традиция, поэтому есть пара вопросов по ней.


Тайской лесной традиции нет. Это фикция. Есть две никаи: Маханикая и Дхаммаютникая, внутри которых монахи специализируются в виде городских или лесных монахов.



> Все обеты, я думаю, мне знать пока не нужно, но хотя бы основные, которые составляют опору монашества и те, которые трудно соблюдать обычному человеку.


Те, которые сложно соблюдать: целибат и запрет на еду после полудня.



> 2) Насколько я знаю, в Таиланде водится множество ядовитых насекомых и змей. В лесу их, как можно догадаться, больше всего. Монахи при этом ходят с незащищенными ногами. Как там вообще дело обстоит с этим, часто ли кусают/жалят, можно ли получить сыворотку поблизости?


Когда-как. Но, в целом, укусы ядовитых животных не очень частое дело. Если сами не трогаете.



> 3) Насколько «суров» климат и возможно ли к нему привыкнуть?


...но - очень жарко.

----------

Al Tolstykh (05.03.2013), Bob (05.03.2013), Eugeny (06.03.2013), Богдан Б (06.03.2013), Евгений К. (06.03.2013), Калкий (05.03.2013)

----------


## Жека

Правила Патимокхи Обобщенные правила дисциплины
MВ:6.40.1 " Если я чего-либо не объявил и это cxодно, с разрешенным мной и противоположно запрещенному - это разрешено для вас. Если что-либо, что я не запретил, похоже на запрещенное мной и противоположно вещам, разрешенным мной, - это запрещено для вас, о монахи". П(1):21(2) " Я объявляю Правила Монашеской Дисциплины (Патимокхи) по десяти причинам: для совершенствования и удобства Сообщества; для обуздания неправедных и удобства хороших монахов; для смирения загрязнений ума в настоящем и их полного уничтожения в будущем; для возникновения веры в неверящих и укрепления ее в верящих в Будду мирянах; для утвержения в мире истинного Учения и Дисциплины".
ИЗГНАНИЕ БЕЗ ВОЗМОЖНОСТИ ВОЗВРАЩЕНИЯ (ПАРАДЖИКА) 1. Намеренный половой контакт с живым существом.
2. Намеренная кража предмета, стоящего дороже ...
3. Намеренное убийство человека или вдохновение кого-либо на это. 
4. Ложь о достижении сверхчеловеческих состояний.
ТРЕБУЮЩИЕ СОБРАНИЯ СООБЩЕСТВА (САНГАДИСЕСА) 
1. Намеренное семяизвержение.
2. Похотливое касание живого существа.
3. Флирт и заигрывание.
4. Уговор на совершение полового акта при помощи использования монашеского авторитета.
5. Устраивание свиданий, встреч и собраний между мирянами.
6. Самостоятельное строительство большого жилья в неподобающем для монаха месте или без официального одобрения Сообщества.
7. Строить жилье на средства спонсора без получения официального одобрения Сообщества.
8. Ложное обвинение в Параджике.
9. Трюки и фокусы с целью обвинения в Параджике.
10. Настаивать на расколе Сообщества после третьего официального предупреждения.
11. Поддержка раскольника после третьего официального предупреждения.
12. Упорно не исправлять плохого поведения после третьего официального предупреждения.
13. Критика решения Сообщества в отношении собственного наказания после третьего официального предупреждения.
ТРЕБУЮЩИЕ ПРИЗНАНИЯ И ОТКАЗА ОТ ВЕЩИ
(НИССАГИЯ ПАЧИТТИЯ)
1-21. Хранение лишней вещи дольше 10-ти дней, без объявления ее своей или разделения с другими. 2. Нахождение отдельно от своего имущества на рассвете.
3. Хранение лишнего материала, недостаточного для создания вещи, в надежде получив еще и сделать ее, больше 40 дней.
4. Просьба о помощи у Сахадаммиков, не дав чего-либо за это.
5. Потребовав какой-либо предмет от Сахадаммика, не дать ему ничего взамен.
6. Прошение о чем-либо у неродственного мирянина без его приглашения на это.
7. Не принимать большего количества реквизитов, чем тебе разрешено.
8. Без приглашения, желающего подарить тебе что-либо дешевое неродственного мирянина, просить его о чем-либо дорогом.
9. Без приглашения двух мирян, желающих сделать тебе два маленьких подарка, просить их сделать один большой.
10. Повторные и постоянные просьбы помощника, хранящего деньги на твои нужды, о чем-либо. 11,12. Делать вещь из дорогого материала, когда она может быть сделана из дешевого.
13. Вещь может быть сделана из смеси дорогого и дешевого материалов, с не более 50-ти процентов дорогого.
14. Делать или просить о новой вещи без причины на то. 15. Делать новую вещь, без включения в нее куска старой. 16. Самолично нести объемную поклажу более 6-ти км.
17. Заставлять Сахадаммика помогать тебе в твоих делах. 18. Хранить и использовать деньги и ценности.
19. Продажа и торговля.
20. Обмен вещами снаружи Сообщества.
22. Хранение сахара и масла (медицина) более 7-ми дней, если не решил использовать их только снаружи.
23. Просить Сообщество и новой вещи, если старую еще можно легко починить.
24. Просить или использовать специальные вещи (не указанные Буддой как имущество монаха) без причины на то.
25. Подарив что-либо Сахадаммику, отбирать это назад.
26. Просьба неродственных мирян сделать что-либо, из принадлежащего тебе материала, без их приглашения на то.
27. Просьба неродственных ремесленников, которым был заказан подарок для тебя, об улучшении его качества или размера.
28. Если мирянин настаивает, то из сострадания к нему, можно принять лишнюю для тебя вещь, но не следует хранить ее дольше положенного срока.
29. Если живешь в опасном месте, ты можешь хранить часть своих вещей в месте, которое часто навещаешь, но не больше 6-ти дней.
30. Присваивать себе пожертвованное всему Сообществу.
ТРЕБУЮЩИЕ ПРИЗНАНИЯ (ПАЧИТТИЯ) 1. Намеренная ложь.
2. Грубая речь.
3. Распускание лживых сплетен.
4. Обучать мирянина Пали, читая с ним в унисон.
5. Не жить вместе с мирянами дольше 3-х дней.
6. Не жить в одном помещении с женщиной.
7. Не учить женщину более 6-ти предложениям о Дамме, без ее просьбы об этом. 8. Рассказывать не монаху о достижении тобой сверхчеловеческих состояний.
9. Рассказывать не монаху о серьезной провинности другого монаха. 10. Вскапывать землю или просить об этом.
12. Уклончивая речь или молчание на разбирательстве Сообщества. 13. Лживая критика, занимающего официальный пост, монаха.
14. Повреждать вещи принадлежащие другим, или оставлять их в месте, где они могут быть повреждены.
15. Оставлять чужие вещи, после их использования, нечистыми или в беспорядке.
16. Хитрое или наглое поведение с целью выживания Сахадаммика с места его жилья.
17. Гневно выгонять Сахадаммика из жилища, пренадлежащего Сообществу.
18. Намеренно создавать ситуацию, угрожающую жизни или здоровью людей.
19. Чрезмерно использовать стройматериалы и поддерживающие реквизиты.
20,62. Использовать воду, населенную живыми существами так, что они могут пострадать из-за этого.
21. Обучать Сахадаммиков Дамме без просьбы об этом.
22. Обучать Сахадаммиков в неподходящее для этого время.
23. Посещать жилье Сахадаммика без веской на причины на это.
24. Ложно обвинять в корыстности и предвзятости, обучающего Дамме Учителя.
25. Давать чего-либо Сахадаммикам противоположного пола, без получения чего-либо взамен. 26. Помощь в делании чего-либо Сахадаммикам противоположного пола, без получения чего-либо взамен.
27,28. Намеренное путешествие с Сахадаммикам противоположного пола.
29. Употреблять пищу, поданную другому Сахадаммику, если только миряне заранее не приготовили ее для тебя.
30. Пребывать наедине с Сахадаммикам противоположного пола.
31. Просить пищу в одном и том же месте больше 3-х дней подряд.
32. Постоянно принимать приглашения на пищу одной и той же группой монахов.
33. Согласившись принять пищу в одном месте идти просить ее в другое.
34. Приняв более одной чаши готовой, долго-хранимой пищи, не поделиться ей с другими Сахадаммиками.
35. Поев и отказавшись от добавки, ты есть что-либо кроме остатков пищи в твоей чаше.
36. Подставлять Сахадаммика в нарушении серьезной провинности.
37. Употреблять пищу в промежуток времени между полуднем и рассветом.
38. Хранить пищу после полудня.
39. Не будучи больным не просить о специальных видах пищи.
40. Употреблять в пищу не предложенные тебе вещи.
41. Отдавать пожертвованную еду монахам других Учений.
42. Позвав монаха с собой, в последствии прогонять его.
43. Находиться в обществе сексуально возбужденных людей.
44. Находиться с женщиной наедине.
45. Беседовать с женщиной удаленно от окружающих.
46. Приходить раньше или позже на важную встречу, не уведомив об этом заранее.
47. Специально просить, пригласившего тебя мирянина, о том, что он не может тебе пожертвовать.
48. Наблюдать за активностью мирян (военные действия, представления, парады)
49. Находиться среди солдат даже по уважительной причине дольше 3-х дней.
50. Проживая в армии, наблюдать за сбором войск.
51. Использовать опьянители и ослабляющие ум вещества.
52. Щекотать других.
53. Игры с водой.
54. Не высказывать уважения заслуживающим того.
55. Намеренно пугать.
56. Бессмысленная активность.
57. Чрезмерное купание, мытье и стирка.
58. Использование непомеченных вещей.
59. Использование реквизита не объявленного своим.
60. Прятать чужие вещи.
61. Намеренное убийство живого существа.
63. Агитировать за возобновление правильно уложенных Сообществом споров.
64. Скрывать серьезное нарушения другого монаха.
65. Ординация человека моложе двадцати лет.
66. Общение с криминалами.
67. Намеренное путешествие с женщиной.
68. Упорное сомнение или неверие в Учениe Будды.
69. Жить или общаться с монахом, сомневающимся в Учениях Будды.
70. Общение или принятие службы от послушника, сомневающегося в Учении Будды.
71. Намеренное уклонение от признания своей вины, за счет сомнения в знаниях, делающих тебе замечание монахов.
72. Прилюдная критика Правил Дисциплины.
3. Намеренное уклонение от признания своей вины, за счет лжи о незнании Правил Дисциплины, хотя уже присутствовал на трех чтениях Патимокхи.
74. Нанесение удара живому существу.
75. Замах на живое существо.
76. Ложное обвинение монаха в Сангадисесе.
77. Намеренное беспокойство и волнение Сахадаммика.
78. Намеренное подслушивание разговоров и споров других.
79. Протест против решения Сообщества, на которое уже дал свое согласие.
80. Покидать, выносящее вердикт Сообщество, не дав на него свое согласие.
81. Критиковать акт Сообщества, в котором сам принимал участие.
82. Переводить в пользование знакомому монаху, пожертвованного всему Сообществу. 83. Вход в помещение без предупреждения о себе.
84. Подбирать драгоценную вещь.
85. Покидать монастырь (или место жительства) без веской причины на это.
86. Владеть вещью, сделанной из дорогих материалов.
87. Сон на роскошной кровати.
88. Пользование роскошной мебелью.
89. Коврик для сидения больше (2х1,5+1 локтя Сугаты).
90. Ткань для болезни больше (4х2 локтя Сугаты).
91. Ткань для купания под дождем больше (6x2,5 локтя Сугаты ).
92. Размер робы больше чем у Сугаты (9x6 локтя Сугаты ).
ТРЕНИРОВКИ (СЕКХИЯ)
(ПРАВИЛА ОТНОСИТЕЛЬНО НАДЛЕЖАЩЕГО ПОВЕДЕНИЯ НА ЛЮДЯХ)
1-2. Я буду носить нижнюю /верхнюю/ одежду, обернутую вокруг тела.
3-4. Я буду ходить /сидеть/ хорошо одетым в людном месте.
5-6. Я буду ходить /сидеть/ строго воздержанным в людном месте.
7-8. Я буду ходить /сидеть/ в людном месте с глазами, опущенными вниз.
9-10. Я не буду ходить /сидеть/ в людном месте с одеждой, подтянутой вверх.
11-12. Я не буду ходить /сидеть/ в людном месте, громко смеясь.
13-14. Я не буду ходить /сидеть/ в людном месте, громко разговаривая.
15-16. Я не буду ходить /сидеть/ в людном месте с наклоненным телом.
17-18. Я не буду ходить /сидеть/ в людном месте, размахивая руками.
19-20. Я не буду ходить /сидеть/ в людном месте, размахивая головой.
21-22. Я не буду ходить /сидеть/ в людном месте с руками, положенными на бедра.
23-24. Я не буду ходить /сидеть/ в людном месте с покрытой головой.
25. Я не буду ходить в людном месте на цыпочках или на коленях.
26. Я не буду сидеть в людном месте, обхватив руками колени.
ПРАВИЛА ОТНОСИТЕЛЬНО ПИЩИ
27. Я буду принимать пищу от подающего с благодарностью.
28. Я буду принимать пищу от подающего с вниманием, сконцентрированным на чаше.
29. Я буду принимать пищу от подающего с приправой карри в надлежащей пропорции.
30. Я буду принимать пищу от подающего вровень с краем чаши.
31. Я буду есть поданную пищу с благодарностью.
32. Я буду есть поданную пищу с вниманием, сконцентрированным на чаше.
33. Я буду есть поданную пищу методично (т.е. не ковыряясь в чаше).
34. Я буду есть поданную пищу с приправой карри в соответствующей пропорции.
35. Я не буду есть поданную пищу кусками, выбранными из кучи.
36. Я не буду прятать приправу карри под рис из желания получить больше.
37. Не будучи больным, я не буду есть рис или приправу карри, которые я выпросил для себя. 38. Я не буду заглядывать в чужую чашку, желая найти нарушение.
39. Я не буду есть чрезмерно большими кусками.
40. Я буду делать круглые куски пищи.
41. Я не буду открывать рот, не проглотив пищу.
42. Я не буду засовывать всю руку в рот во время еды.
43. Я не буду разговаривать с набитым ртом.
44. Я не буду есть, отламывая кусочки пищи от уже взятого куска пищи.
45. Я не буду есть, обгрызая кусок пищи.
46. Я не буду есть, набивая пищу за щеки.
47. Я не буду есть, встряхивая пищу.
48. Я не буду есть, разбрасывая рис вокруг себя.
49. Я не буду есть, высовывая наружу язык.
50. Я не буду есть, чавкая губами.
51. Я не буду есть, шмыгая носом.
52. Я не буду есть, облизывая руки.
53. Я не буду есть, облизывая чашку.
54. Я не буду есть, облизывая губы.
55. Я не буду брать сосуд с водой руками, испачканными пищей.
56. Я не буду, в людном месте, выплескивать воду после ополаскивания чаши на землю, если в ней остались зерна риса.
ПРАВИЛА ОТНОСИТЕЛЬНО ОБУЧЕНИЯ ДХАММЕ
(СЛУШАТЕЛИ ДОЛЖНЫ ПРОЯВЛЯТЬ УВАЖЕНИЕ)
57. Я не буду учить Дхамме человека, который, не будучи больным, держит в руках зонтик. 58. Я не буду учить Дхамме человека, который, не будучи больным, держит в руках посох.
59. Я не буду учить Дхамме человека, который, не будучи больным, держит в руках нож.
60. Я не буду учить Дхамме человека, который, не будучи больным, держит в руках оружие. 61 (62). Я не буду учить Дхамме человека, который, не будучи больным, носит кожаную (не кожаную) обувь.
63. Я не буду учить Дхамме человека, который, не будучи больным, едет в повозке.
64. Я не буду учить Дхамме человека, который лежит, не будучи больным.
65. Я не буду учить Дхамме человека, который, не будучи больным, сидит, обхватив руками колени.
66. Я не буду учить Дхамме здорового человека, на котором одет головной убор.
67. Я не буду учить Дхамме здорового человека, у которого покрыта голова.
68. Сидя на земле, я не буду учить Дхамме здорового человека, сидящего на сидении.
69. Сидя на низком сидении, я не буду учить Дхамме человека, сидящего на высоком сидении. 70. Стоя, я не буду учить Дхамме человека, который сидит, не будучи больным.
71. Идя сзади, я не буду учить Дхамме человека, идущего впереди, если он не болен.
72. Идя сбоку от дороги, я не буду учить Дхамме человека, идущего по дороге, если он не болен.
ОТДЕЛЬНЫЕ ПРАВИЛА
73. Не будучи больным, я не буду мочиться или испражняться стоя.
74. Не будучи больным, я не буду мочиться, испражняться или плевать на возделанные поля. 75.Не будучи больным, я не буду мочиться, испражняться или плевать в воду.

----------

Shus (06.03.2013), Богдан Б (06.03.2013), Гошка (31.05.2017), Евгений К. (06.03.2013)

----------


## Жека

Перевод так себе, но представление получите

----------


## Евгений К.

Большое спасибо, многое прояснилось. 
Есть ли еще какие-нибудь «подводные камни» монашества, в особенности в Таиланде? 
Также, хотелось бы почитать истории монахов, в том числе тех, кто есть на форуме (если она записаны где-нибудь). Кем были и чем жили до монашества, почему решились на постриг и каково оно «на своей шкуре». Пока смотрел только фильм про Хуберта, очень вдохновило. Там же проникся духом того самого монастыря (запамятовал название).

----------


## Топпер

> Большое спасибо, многое прояснилось. 
> Есть ли еще какие-нибудь «подводные камни» монашества, в особенности в Таиланде?


У родителей нужно получить разрешение на монашество. И источник дохода надо иметь. Потому, что деньги всё-равно понадобятся.



> каково оно «на своей шкуре»


Постричься - просто. Остаться - сложнее.
Пока статистика такова, что средний срок в монашестве (хоть тхеравадинском, хоть тибетском) - три года. 



> Пока смотрел только фильм про Хуберта, очень вдохновило. Там же проникся духом того самого монастыря (запамятовал название).


А что там вдохновляющего?

----------

Al Tolstykh (06.03.2013), Eugeny (06.03.2013), Богдан Б (11.03.2013), Евгений К. (06.03.2013)

----------


## Zom

> Есть ли еще какие-нибудь «подводные камни» монашества, в особенности в Таиланде?


Вы лучше подводные камни не в далёком тайском монашестве поищите, а в себе ) Тогда, гляди, много всяких лишних вопросов сами собой отпадут ))

----------

Bob (07.03.2013), Pema Sonam (06.03.2013), Богдан Б (11.03.2013), Евгений К. (06.03.2013), Жека (07.03.2013), Карло (07.03.2013), Маркион (07.03.2013), Наталья (08.03.2013), Нэйлер Пенн (07.03.2013), Топпер- (06.03.2013)

----------


## Al Tolstykh

Или можно на разведку съездить. В монастыре поживите, тогда подводные камни сами по себе "всплывут" и узнаете с чем работать надо, слой идеализированного представления до какой-то степени будет уже стерт.

----------

Legba (07.03.2013), Леонид Ш (07.03.2013), Маркион (07.03.2013), Наталья (08.03.2013), Топпер- (06.03.2013)

----------


## Евгений К.

> А что там вдохновляющего?


Покой. Ты сам по себе и практикуешь то, что для тебя сейчас подходит. Никто тебя не ругает и не хвалит, не заставляет что-либо делать. По-моему, там идеальные условия для практики. Хотя, возможно, все так красиво только на видео. 

Насчет источника дохода, монахам же нельзя использовать деньги? Или должен быть счет в банке, допустим, который может использовать для тебя кто-либо из знакомых мирян?




> Вы лучше подводные камни не в далёком тайском монашестве поищите, а в себе ) Тогда, гляди, много всяких лишних вопросов сами собой отпадут ))


Разумеется. У меня на эти дела еще как минимум с десяток лет, а то и дважды больше. Пока я просто хочу иметь некое понятие «что есть монашество».

----------


## Топпер

> Покой. Ты сам по себе и практикуешь то, что для тебя сейчас подходит. Никто тебя не ругает и не хвалит, не заставляет что-либо делать. По-моему, там идеальные условия для практики. Хотя, возможно, все так красиво только на видео.


Это на видео так всё пасторально.



> Насчет источника дохода, монахам же нельзя использовать деньги?


Тем не менее подавляющее большинство ими пользуются.



> Или должен быть счет в банке, допустим, который может использовать для тебя кто-либо из знакомых мирян?


Можно и так. Только есть ли у вас такой мирянин в Таиланде?



> Разумеется. У меня на эти дела еще как минимум с десяток лет, а то и дважды больше. Пока я просто хочу иметь некое понятие «что есть монашество».


Монашество - это рутинность и скука. И кризисы. Вдохновение проходит за полгода-год. В монашестве, безусловно, есть свои преимущества, но они весьма относительны.
По своему опыту могу сказать, что большинству из тех, кто хочет стать монахом, монашество не нужно. А большинство из тех, кто монахом стал, для монашества не подходят. Реально, может быть, процентов десять из тех, кто стал, останутся монахами. А из тех, кто хотел - менее процента, наверное.
Не факт, что даже я для монашества подхожу.

----------

Al Tolstykh (06.03.2013), Bob (07.03.2013), Legba (07.03.2013), Zom (07.03.2013), Богдан Б (11.03.2013), Джнянаваджра (07.03.2013), Жека (07.03.2013), Карло (07.03.2013), Леонид Ш (07.03.2013), Маркион (07.03.2013), Наталья (08.03.2013), Тао (07.03.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (07.03.2013)

----------


## Петр Полянцев

Я считаю, если человек хочет попробовать стать монахом - пусть едет и пробует, время покажет нужно это было ему или нет. По крайней мере у это человека будет опыт монашеской жизни. Кто-то пробудет монахом полгода-год, кто-то три, кто-то десять, а кто-то всю оставшуюся жизнь - я не вижу в этом ничего плохого.
Возможно один из тысячи  - приедет и начнет строить монастырь в своей родной стране или читать лекции для нуждающихся в Дхамме.

----------


## Петр Полянцев

> Это на видео так всё пасторально.
> 
> Тем не менее подавляющее большинство ими пользуются.
> 
> Можно и так. Только есть ли у вас такой мирянин в Таиланде?
> 
> Монашество - это рутинность и скука. И кризисы. Вдохновение проходит за полгода-год. В монашестве, безусловно, есть свои преимущества, но они весьма относительны.
> По своему опыту могу сказать, что большинству из тех, кто хочет стать монахом, монашество не нужно. А большинство из тех, кто монахом стал, для монашества не подходят. Реально, может быть, процентов десять из тех, кто стал, останутся монахами. А из тех, кто хотел - менее процента, наверное.
> Не факт, что даже я для монашества подхожу.


Бханте, почему вы сомневаетесь подходите ли вы для монашества или нет? Читая сутты, медитируя - разве вы не убедились в том, что у вас нет повода для сомнений?

----------


## Pema Sonam

> Возможно один из тысячи  - приедет и начнет строить монастырь в своей родной стране..


Т.е. за несколько лет монашества накопит солидную сумму для строительства монастыря? Серьёзно?

----------

Петр Полянцев (07.03.2013)

----------


## Петр Полянцев

> Т.е. за несколько лет монашества накопит солидную сумму для строительства монастыря? Серьёзно?


А вы разве не слышали о монахах из Британии, США, Канады, Австралии, которые вернулись домой и основали монастыри? Не думаю что они приехали с деньгами. По моему мнению они приехали со знаниями и светом! Главное не деньги, а желание - нужные люди появятся как только созреет Камма!

----------


## Петр Полянцев

> Т.е. за несколько лет монашества накопит солидную сумму для строительства монастыря? Серьёзно?


Даже в Украине монах основал монастырь - хороший он ил нет - не мне судить! По крайней мере его идея и замыслы осуществились - http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Шейчен-линг

----------


## Zom

> Реально, может быть, процентов десять из тех, кто стал, останутся монахами. А из тех, кто хотел - менее процента, наверное.


Дост. Дхамманандо буквально на днях говорил о статистике в Тае. Из монахов, которые остаются таковыми всю жизнь - ...(барабанная дробь) - чуть менее 1,5% из 100%. То есть 98,5% уходят из монашества рано или поздно. А тех, кто смог продержаться 10 лет - таких 7%.

----------

Богдан Б (11.03.2013), Маркион (07.03.2013), Наталья (08.03.2013), Топпер- (07.03.2013)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Даже в Украине монах основал монастырь - хороший он ил нет - не мне судить! По крайней мере его идея и замыслы осуществились - http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Шейчен-линг


В Украине —это совсем не монах  :Frown:

----------

Bob (07.03.2013), Legba (07.03.2013), Маркион (07.03.2013), Нико (07.03.2013), Топпер- (07.03.2013)

----------


## Нико

> К сожалению, мой уровень английского пока не позволяет прочесть Винайю, поэтому я знаю лишь несколько обетов: пять мирских, воздержание от сексуальной активности, запрет есть после полудня, запрет на использование денег и вроде монахам нельзя ночевать в жилищах мирян. Хочется узнать об обетах немного больше, чтобы иметь представление о монашестве. 
> Все обеты, я думаю, мне знать пока не нужно, но хотя бы основные, которые составляют опору монашества и те, которые трудно соблюдать обычному человеку. 
> 
> Меня очень привлекла тайская лесная традиция, поэтому есть пара вопросов по ней. 
> 
>  Насколько я знаю, в Таиланде водится множество ядовитых насекомых и змей. В лесу их, как можно догадаться, больше всего. Монахи при этом ходят с незащищенными ногами. Как там вообще дело обстоит с этим, часто ли кусают/жалят, можно ли получить сыворотку поблизости? 
> 
>  Насколько «суров» климат и возможно ли к нему привыкнуть?


Мда, нынешние знания Винаи впечатляют. )

----------


## Аурум

> Мда, нынешние знания Винаи впечатляют. )


Все когда-то были несведущими в какой-либо области когда только начинали учиться.  :Smilie:

----------

Маркион (07.03.2013), Петр Полянцев (07.03.2013)

----------


## Жека

Я встречаю очень много расстриг. Слишком много, чтобы это было случайностью. 
Причина номер один - женщины. 
Вторая- разочарование в монашестве, в том, что хотел Ниббаны, а тебе предлагают стать священником и благословлять невежественную паству.
Третья по популярности причина это болезни. Иностранцы заболевают, расстригаются и едут к себе лечиться.

----------

Such (07.03.2013), Vladiimir (07.03.2013), Богдан Б (11.03.2013), Германн (08.03.2013), Кхантибало (07.03.2013), Леонид Ш (07.03.2013), Маркион (07.03.2013), Наталья (08.03.2013), Топпер- (07.03.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (07.03.2013)

----------


## Аурум

Ну да, трудно обуздывать ум. Отсюда и тяга к женщинам и нежелание работать над собой, желая только получить.
А болезни, конечно, это уже отдельная причина.

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Любой климат лучше российского  У нас, например, весна началась с недели со средней температурой –30-37, хотя всю зиму ничего подобного не было.


Кому как. Не каждый родившийся в России, сможет без вреда для организма жить долгое время при жаре +35 в тени и 100% влажности. А еще почти пол-года сезона дождей.




> Покой. Ты сам по себе и практикуешь то, что для тебя сейчас подходит. Никто тебя не ругает и не хвалит, не заставляет что-либо делать.


А кто вас дома ругает, хвалит и заставляет что-либо делать? В монастыре то, как раз будете много чего делать, в т.ч. и в приказном порядке. Хвалить и ругать тоже найдется кому. Если же в монастыре будут другие европейцы, или не дай бог соотечественники, то отношения "пауков в банке" гарантированны,  я не мало слышал про отношения между русскоязычными монахами на Ланке, в Тае и в Корее, и диапазон отношений как правило от тихой неприязни, до открытой вражды. Да и вообще монахи, в большинстве своем, отнюдь не благостные старцы, как показывают в фильмах и пишут в книгах, а самые обычные люди, практически ничем не отличающиеся от ваших коллег по работе, родственников или участников БФ. Все как у людей.




> По-моему, там идеальные условия для практики. Хотя, возможно, все так красиво только на видео.


По собственному опыту могу сказать, что благоприятные внешние условия для практики, составляют 5% успешной практики. Остальные 95%, находятся в сфере вашего ума, и благоприятные внешние условия могут дать лишь очень кратковременный положительный эффект. К тому же совершенно не факт, что ожидания благоприятных условий для практики в монастыре, у вас оправдаются.




> Разумеется. У меня на эти дела еще как минимум с десяток лет, а то и дважды больше. Пока я просто хочу иметь некое понятие «что есть монашество».


За десяток лет, вы скорее всего оставите эту затею. 

Что-бы составить себе представление, что такое монашество нужно съездить в монастырь и пожить мирянином при монастыре не менее 3 месяцев, а лучше полгода, что-бы увидеть все как есть. Одного месяца однозначно мало, т.к. за месяц вы получите лишь поверхностные, туристические, главным образом положительные впечатления о самом монастыре, что обусловлено новизной впечатлений. Так-же за месяц вы не увидите самих людей, а лишь официальные, благолепные маски, которые они носят в присутствии посторонних людей. За несколько месяцев, отношения станут более неофициальными, так сказать без галстука, или даже запанибратские, и тогда вы уже сможете видеть людей такими, какие они есть на самом деле.

И как правильно заметил Топпер, монашество - это рутина, скука, одиночество, полное отсутствие каких-либо впечатлений. Каждый новый день, ничем не отличается от предыдущих, в связи с чем внутреннее ощущение времени ускоряется многократно, месяцы пролетают как дни. Т.е. вся жизнь до старости, по ощущениям пролетит как несколько лет в миру. И поэтому многие монахи рано или поздно, находят себе какие-нибудь мирские радости, по факту отличаясь от мирян, только лишь целибатом. Для сравнения можете представить себе жизнь в гипотетическом колхозе "30 лет без урожая", который находится на краю света, где нет даже дома культуры, и связь с внешним миром только по телеграфу: все серо, однообразно, беспросветно, и все существование состоит из ежедневной, рутинной работы по разгребанию навоза и стакана самогона перед сном.

----------

Alexeiy (09.03.2013), Ittosai (07.03.2013), Vladiimir (07.03.2013), Аурум (07.03.2013), Богдан Б (11.03.2013), Евгений К. (08.03.2013), Маркион (07.03.2013), Наталья (08.03.2013), Ондрий (07.03.2013), Петр Полянцев (07.03.2013), Топпер- (07.03.2013)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Дост. Дхамманандо буквально на днях говорил о статистике в Тае. Из монахов, которые остаются таковыми всю жизнь - ...(барабанная дробь) - чуть менее 1,5% из 100%. То есть 98,5% уходят из монашества рано или поздно. А тех, кто смог продержаться 10 лет - таких 7%.


Это в Тае. На Ланке все по другому. Тут нет временного монашества, и к расстрижению относятся очень негативно, примерно как к предателям Родины. Поэтому расстриженцев среди местных не много. Слышал про случай, что одному расстриженцу пришлось покинуть родные края, уехав в другую провинцию, где его никто не знает, ибо земляки сделали его жизнь в родном поселке не выносимой, заплевав и заклевав. Отношение примерно как прокаженному, плюс нескрываемое презрение и неприязнь. Иностранцам конечно проще - расстригся и уехал на Родину.

P.S. Один монах мне сказал, что расстриженец даже упасакой (буддистом) больше не признается. Расстригся - ВСЁ, кредит доверия исчерпан, пошел вон на все четыре стороны. Те сингалы, кто знают о расстрижении, не будут признавать такого человека за упасаку.

----------

Ittosai (07.03.2013), Аурум (07.03.2013), Богдан Б (11.03.2013), Маркион (07.03.2013), Наталья (08.03.2013), Петр Полянцев (07.03.2013), Топпер- (07.03.2013), Читтадхаммо (08.03.2013)

----------


## Тао

> А что там вдохновляющего?


Сам бханте Хуберт очень вдохновляющий.  :Smilie:  Мне тоже захотелось к нему съездить.

----------


## Топпер

> Я встречаю очень много расстриг. Слишком много, чтобы это было случайностью. 
> Причина номер один - женщины. 
> Вторая- разочарование в монашестве, в том, что хотел Ниббаны, а тебе предлагают стать священником и благословлять невежественную паству.
> Третья по популярности причина это болезни. Иностранцы заболевают, расстригаются и едут к себе лечиться.


Именно так. Эти три причины действительно главные.
Единственное уточнение: вторая причина - разочарования или кризисов не обязательно связана с пастырской деятельностью. Чаще наоборот. Те, кто нашли себя в социальной деятельности, меньше подвержены ценностным кризисам. Потому, как в лесу человек сидит или в городе, а вопрос "зачем мне это?" так или иначе встаёт.

----------

Zom (07.03.2013), Богдан Б (11.03.2013), Маркион (07.03.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Я считаю, если человек хочет попробовать стать монахом - пусть едет и пробует, время покажет нужно это было ему или нет. По крайней мере у это человека будет опыт монашеской жизни. Кто-то пробудет монахом полгода-год, кто-то три, кто-то десять, а кто-то всю оставшуюся жизнь - я не вижу в этом ничего плохого.


С одной стороны - да.
С другой стороны наша жизнь не бесконечна и рассчитана на то, что люди в определённые циклы своей жизни должны делать определённые вещи. Например на рубеже второго и третьего десятков лет - отучится. Потом до тридцати лет женится и набраться профессионального опыта. После тридцати растить детей и делать профессиональную карьеру. И здесь каждый год на счету. И если что-либо не сделать в это время, допустим став монахом в Азии года на четыре, потом наверстать упущенное будет сложнее.
И я был бы очень рад, если бы кто-либо став монахом остался бы им на всю жизнь. Но меня смущают случаи расстрижения. Важно, чтобы не получилось так, что вместо плюса, человек получил бы минус. Оставшись у разбитого корыта.



> Возможно один из тысячи  - приедет и начнет строить монастырь в своей родной стране или читать лекции для нуждающихся в Дхамме.


Вот я, вроде бы, занятия для нуждающихся веду, но монастыря на горизонте что-то не очень видно  :Frown: 



> Бханте, почему вы сомневаетесь подходите ли вы для монашества или нет? Читая сутты, медитируя - разве вы не убедились в том, что у вас нет повода для сомнений?


Повода для сомнений не может быть только начиная с уровня Сотапаны. До того же, сомнения есть у всех. А для обычного монаха борьба с искушением, борьба с отчаянием, борьба с негативными эмоциями и мыслями - это часть каждодневной работы. Которая снаружи то и не видна.

----------

Lion Miller (07.03.2013), Zom (07.03.2013), Богдан Б (11.03.2013), Маркион (07.03.2013), Наталья (08.03.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (07.03.2013)

----------


## Ассаджи

> Меня очень привлекла тайская лесная традиция, поэтому есть пара вопросов по ней.


Об этом лучше узнавать на сайте http://forestsangha.ru/ ,  - там эта традиция существует  :Smilie:

----------

Аминадав (11.03.2013)

----------


## Жека

Чтобы быть монахом, особенно лесным, нужно реально очень много медитировать и достичь такого уровня самадхи, когда мирское счастье кажется просто лужицей в сравнении с индийским океаном. Когда там дьяны, пання - все на высоком уровне, и ничто " назад " не тянет. Таких бхикку очень мало, и даже строгость монастыря и его уединенность часто работает скорее на "дурку", чем на Ниббану. 
А то ведь самадхи в принципе сейчас мало кто считает такой уж необходимой вещью для монашества. Никто не осуждает монахов, что они не медитируют, и в итоге многие монахи вовлечены в такой слой повседневных забот, что неработающий мирянин выглядит куда более свободной личностью.

----------

Богдан Б (11.03.2013), Германн (08.03.2013), Наталья (08.03.2013), Топпер- (07.03.2013), Читтадхаммо (08.03.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Об этом лучше узнавать на сайте http://forestsangha.ru/ ,  - там эта традиция существует


Боюсь, чтоони  ничего о ней сказать не смогут. Они не живут в Наначате или Амаравати. И они ничего не знают о никаях и реальной ситуации. Раскручивается только бренд "монастыри аджана Чаа" рассчитанный на фарангов.

----------

Zom (07.03.2013), Маркион (07.03.2013)

----------


## Петр Полянцев

> С одной стороны - да.
> С другой стороны наша жизнь не бесконечна и рассчитана на то, что люди в определённые циклы своей жизни должны делать определённые вещи. Например на рубеже второго и третьего десятков лет - отучится. Потом до тридцати лет женится и набраться профессионального опыта. После тридцати растить детей и делать профессиональную карьеру. И здесь каждый год на счету. И если что-либо не сделать в это время, допустим став монахом в Азии года на четыре, потом наверстать упущенное будет сложнее.
> И я был бы очень рад, если бы кто-либо став монахом остался бы им на всю жизнь. Но меня смущают случаи расстрижения. Важно, чтобы не получилось так, что вместо плюса, человек получил бы минус. Оставшись у разбитого корыта.


С другой стороны если человек хочет начать путь к Ниббане, нужно уже в этой жизни стараться что-то делать для этого. Потому что не известно кем мы родимся в следующей и будет ли у нас возможность продолжать этот путь!




> Вот я, вроде бы, занятия для нуждающихся веду, но монастыря на горизонте что-то не очень видно


Бханте, Москва не сразу строилась! Я верю, что однажды это осуществится. Если вы знаете английский или возможно из мирянинов кто-то вам поможет списаться с теми монахами которые основали монастыри в своих странах? Почему бы у них не спросить совета?  Например Аджан Брахм - основал монастырь в Австралии  :Smilie: )

----------


## Топпер

> С другой стороны если человек хочет начать путь к Ниббане, нужно уже в этой жизни стараться что-то делать для этого. Потому что не известно кем мы родимся в следующей и будет ли у нас возможность продолжать этот путь!


Вот поэтому хорошо и не класть все яйца в одну корзину и не бросаться в омут с головой, а жить нормальной мирской жизнью, стараясь съездить в предполагаемый монастырь один-три раза мирянином. Месяца на три. Если всё пойдёт хорошо, можно и постричься. А если не понравится - не будут упущены несколько лет жизни.



> Бханте, Москва не сразу строилась! Я верю, что однажды это осуществится. Если вы знаете английский или возможно из мирянинов кто-то вам поможет списаться с теми монахами которые основали монастыри в своих странах? Почему бы у них не спросить совета?  Например Аджан Брахм - основал монастырь в Австралии )


И что кроме общих слов аджан Брахм может сказать? Он разве знает ситуацию в России с её климатом, менталитетом, политической ситуацией? Даже самому аджану Брахму настолько сложно, что он вынужден был в нарушение всех правил настричь бхиккхуни (за что был изгнан из системы монастырей аджана Чаа).

----------

Zom (07.03.2013), Богдан Б (11.03.2013), Маркион (07.03.2013), Петр Полянцев (07.03.2013)

----------


## Жека

Петр Полянцев
Все очень сложно. У самой России нет никакого интереса ни в буддизме, ни в Тхераваде. Для того, чтобы двигать проекты в коррумпированной стране, нужны связи. Откуда их взять?
Сами страны буддийские, как правило, бедны, и помогать большой России не спешат. Никаких грандов нет. Некоторые институты в Индии могут теоретически дать денег на продвижение своей исконной культуры заграницей, но это дипломатическая тонкая работа. 
Аджан Брам сам по себе бренд и у него много богатых спонсоров наверняка. Для такого уровня русский монах должен стать, в первую очередь, очень известным.

----------

Zom (07.03.2013), Богдан Б (11.03.2013), Маркион (07.03.2013), Топпер- (07.03.2013)

----------


## Петр Полянцев

> Петр Полянцев
> Все очень сложно. У самой России нет никакого интереса ни в буддизме, ни в Тхераваде. Для того, чтобы двигать проекты в коррумпированной стране, нужны связи. Откуда их взять?
> Сами страны буддийские, как правило, бедны, и помогать большой России не спешат. Никаких грандов нет. Некоторые институты в Индии могут теоретически дать денег на продвижение своей исконной культуры заграницей, но это дипломатическая тонкая работа. 
> Аджан Брам сам по себе бренд и у него много богатых спонсоров наверняка. Для такого уровня русский монах должен стать, в первую очередь, очень известным.


Аджан Брахм стал брендом после многолетней кропотливой работы. Я всегда считаю, что всему свое время. По крайней мере можно наметить стратегический план и пошагово его реализовывать.

----------


## Жека

> Аджан Брахм стал брендом после многолетней кропотливой работы. Я всегда считаю, что всему свое время. По крайней мере можно наметить стратегический план и пошагово его реализовывать.


Я знаю точно: невозможное - возможно (пою).

----------


## Петр Полянцев

> Я знаю точно: невозможное - возможно (пою).


Если ничего не делать, то конечно это будет всегда невозможно. Я понимаю, что это должен быть очень сильный человек и лидер, который способен пожертвовать всем ради достижения цели. И не обязательно это должны быть вы или Топпер. Я говорю, что это возможно и возможности есть всегда - главное очень сильное желание.

----------


## Жека

> И не обязательно это должны быть вы или Топпер. .


Очень даже обязательно!  :Cry:

----------

Германн (08.03.2013), Маркион (07.03.2013), Топпер- (07.03.2013)

----------


## Zom

> Аджан Брахм стал брендом после многолетней кропотливой работы. Я всегда считаю, что всему свое время. По крайней мере можно наметить стратегический план и пошагово его реализовывать.


Не знаю, вы в курсе аль нет, но его монастырь (да и подавляющее большинство на Западе) были целиком построены на деньги местных общин, состоящих из... традиционных (!) буддистов. То есть ланкийцев, тайцев, бирманцев, камбоджийцев. Иных вариантов на горизонте не замечено. Эти люди - верующие буддисты и жертвуют на храм/монастырь также, как верующие русские жертвуют на постройки православных церквей/монастырей. Жертвуют крупные солидные суммы, под сотни тысяч долларов. Западные буддисты - не такие. Они срыватели покровов и большие практеги, и денег на монастырь никто из них не даст. Поэтому стратегический план, если хотите, прост: как бы нам в рашку переселить на ПМЖ пару-тройку десятков тайских иммигрантов? Но вот беда - что-то им рашка никак вообще не катит )) Ни одной тайской общины вы у нас не найдёте. Но зато удивительным образом обнаружите сотни таковых, поддерживающих сотни буддийских храмов/монастырей в нормальных западных странах .)

Поэтому я ещё раз говорю, Россию спасёт только чудо. Такое, например, как если Путин вдруг внезапно станет тхеравадином ))) Причём станет сам, а не потому, что его кто-то "авторитетный" обратил со стороны .)




> Чтобы быть монахом, особенно лесным, нужно реально очень много медитировать и достичь такого уровня самадхи


Наоборот только. Чтобы много медитировать и достигать нужного уровня самадхи, нужно вначале суметь стать такого уровня монахом, который доволен своей жизнью, разобрался с килесами, воззрениями, отпрактиковал уже много предварительного и вообще нравственно и морально готов к медитации .)

----------

Pyro (07.03.2013), Богдан Б (11.03.2013), Жека (07.03.2013), Маркион (07.03.2013), Наталья (08.03.2013), Топпер- (07.03.2013)

----------


## Петр Полянцев

> Не знаю, вы в курсе аль нет, но его монастырь (да и подавляющее большинство на Западе) были целиком построены на деньги местных общин, состоящих из... традиционных (!) буддистов. То есть ланкийцев, тайцев, бирманцев, камбоджийцев. Иных вариантов на горизонте не замечено. Эти люди - верующие буддисты и жертвуют на храм/монастырь также, как верующие русские жертвуют на постройки православных церквей/монастырей. Жертвуют крупные солидные суммы, под сотни тысяч долларов. Западные буддисты - не такие. Они срыватели покровов и большие практеги, и денег на монастырь никто из них не даст. Поэтому стратегический план, если хотите, прост: как бы нам в рашку переселить на ПМЖ пару-тройку десятков тайских иммигрантов? Но вот беда - что-то им рашка никак вообще не катит )) Ни одной тайской общины вы у нас не найдёте. Но зато удивительным образом обнаружите сотни таковых, поддерживающих сотни буддийских храмов/монастырей в нормальных западных странах .)


и что вы предлагаете, сидеть и ничего не делать? здесь столько тхеравадинцев, что можно собраться на какую-нибудь конференцию и подумать над нашим будущем. все в наших руках!

----------

Топпер- (07.03.2013)

----------


## Жека

> Не знаю, вы в курсе аль нет, но его монастырь (да и подавляющее большинство на Западе) были целиком построены на деньги местных общин, состоящих из... традиционных (!) буддистов. То есть ланкийцев, тайцев, бирманцев, камбоджийцев. Иных вариантов на горизонте не замечено. Эти люди - верующие буддисты и жертвуют на храм/монастырь также, как верующие русские жертвуют на постройки православных церквей/монастырей. Жертвуют крупные солидные суммы, под сотни тысяч долларов. Западные буддисты - не такие. Они срыватели покровов и большие практеги, и денег на монастырь никто из них не даст. Поэтому стратегический план, если хотите, прост: как бы нам в рашку переселить на ПМЖ пару-тройку десятков тайских иммигрантов? Но вот беда - что-то им рашка никак вообще не катит )) Ни одной тайской общины вы у нас не найдёте. Но зато удивительным образом обнаружите сотни таковых, поддерживающих сотни буддийских храмов/монастырей в нормальных западных странах .)
> 
> Поэтому я ещё раз говорю, Россию спасёт только чудо. Такое, например, как если Путин вдруг внезапно станет тхеравадином ))) Причём станет сам, а не потому, что его кто-то "авторитетный" обратил со стороны .)


Да, все так. В Азии все монастыри и центры живут за счет дотаций жителей, и большинство принципиально не принимают денег от государства. При этом, понятно, что само государство имеет четкую концепцию, что "страна должна быть буддийской" и оказывает всяческую поддержку.
Наша же страна вообще никаких концепций не имеет, кроме таких, когда условное православие отмывает их право грабить народ под знаменем патриотизма. 
Плюс русские буддисты или все, кто себя к таковым причисляет - они довольно сильно расколоты, и кроме фарса про Медведева в виде реинкарнации белой Тары, ничего толком не выходит.

----------

Богдан Б (11.03.2013), Доня (08.07.2017), Кхантибало (07.03.2013), Наталья (08.03.2013), Топпер- (07.03.2013)

----------


## Zom

> и что вы предлагаете, сидеть и ничего не делать?


Я-то вот, например, делаю. Столько, сколько могу. А вы? Вот если каждый вместо красивых слов начнёт хотя бы что-то делать, то гляди мож чё и получилось бы. Но практика, к сожалению, показывает, что люди не таковы. Они если и готовы что-то делать, то очень "чуть-чуть", а то и вовсе нет. Если отечественный буддист считает себя продвинутым и крутым, он здесь ничего не делает, а просто едет в Азию монашить/дауншифтить/медить. А если отечественный буддист считает себя не столь продвинутым, а мирянином, то, как-то так получается, что он больше становится похож на "интересующегося буддизмом", а не на буддиста-мирянина азиатского образца. Да-да, как раз того самого, у которого глубочайший пиетет к Трём Драгоценностям, который жертвует все свои заработки на поддержку этих Трёх Драгоценностей, который тратит уйму личного времени на то, чтобы хоть как-то быть полезным для Трёх Драгоценностей (у нас такое тоже можно наблюдать у некоторых на стадии неофитства - внешние проявления очень похожи часто; да вот разница кардинальная - потому что у западника-неофита это идёт из-за восторженности "новым и мистическим", а у прожжёного азиатского буддиста-мирянина - из _истинного_ пиетета перед Тремя Драгоценностями) И в итоге неофит через пару месяцев (в лучшем случае лет) сгорает как челябинский метеор )), а азиатский буддист-мирянин остаётся таким на всю жизнь). 

Но это так - риторический монолог. На самом деле я никого не призываю и ни с кого ничего не требую. Просто реальность такая реальность, и до тех пор, пока люди сами, изнутри, не созреют, любые "конференции" и "призывательства" ничего не дадут, кроме, быть может, неких разовых показушных акций, а ля "мы тоже можем" )).. Изнутри должно всё идти, то есть люди должны быть готовы. А они, насколько я смог увидеть за свои годы в буддизме, не готовы.

----------

Богдан Б (11.03.2013), Евгений К. (08.03.2013), Маркион (07.03.2013), Наталья (08.03.2013), Петр Полянцев (07.03.2013), Ритл (08.03.2013), Топпер- (07.03.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (07.03.2013), Читтадхаммо (08.03.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> и что вы предлагаете, сидеть и ничего не делать? здесь столько тхеравадинцев, что можно собраться на какую-нибудь конференцию и подумать над нашим будущем. все в наших руках!


Напротив. Например мы делаем всё, что в наших скромных силах. Здесь просто важно не обольщаться и исходить из реальных возможностей.

----------

Маркион (07.03.2013), Наталья (08.03.2013), Ритл (08.03.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (07.03.2013)

----------


## Петр Полянцев

> Но это так - риторический монолог. На самом деле я никого не призываю и ни с кого ничего не требую. Просто реальность такая реальность, и до тех пор, пока люди сами, изнутри, не созреют, любые "конференции" и "призывательства" ничего не дадут, кроме, быть может, неких разовых показушных акций, а ля "мы тоже можем" )).. Изнутри должно всё идти, то есть люди должны быть готовы. А они, насколько я смог увидеть за свои годы в буддизме, не готовы.


Я с вами согласен на все 100%. Проблем множество, согласен! Если например обернуться назад, мы увидим, что при СССР вообще ничего такого не было возможно. Сейчас наше буддийское сообщество начинает по понемногу развиваться, все больше людей интересуются и принимают буддизм. 
*Я очень благодарен тем, монахам, которые у нас есть и которые становятся примером для нас, а также проводят консультации и служения. Для меня это огромная драгоценность!!!!*

----------

Bob (12.03.2013), Zom (07.03.2013), Маркион (07.03.2013), Мира Смирнова (21.06.2013), Тао (07.03.2013), Топпер- (07.03.2013)

----------


## Петр Полянцев

> Напротив. Например мы делаем всё, что в наших скромных силах. Здесь просто важно не обольщаться и исходить из реальных возможностей.


Бханте, то, что сейчас есть - это огромная драгоценность!!! И я искренне благодарен, за то, что каждый привносит в развитие нашего буддийского сообщества.

----------

Маркион (07.03.2013), Наталья (08.03.2013), Ритл (08.03.2013), Топпер- (07.03.2013)

----------


## Евгений К.

> А кто вас дома ругает, хвалит и заставляет что-либо делать?


Конечно. Тут забесплатно никто не кормит, пахать надо. Каждое твое действие сразу находит отражение в умах окружающих, которые его оценивают и хвалят/ругают, порой порождая неблагоприятные причины. А про свой монастырь Хуберт сказал, что здесь устроили все наоборот, чтобы никто ни на кого не реагировал и у монаха не появлялось гордости или уныния, которые одинаково мешают практике. 
Однако, не могу с вами не согласиться, что подавляющее большинство препятствий таки в уме. 




> За десяток лет, вы скорее всего оставите эту затею.


Вполне вероятно. Я не зря решил выдержать определенный срок. Если и через 10-20 лет желание не пропадет, не будет мирских целей и уход окажется свободным, тогда уйду. А нет, так нет. Ну и не должно быть никаких сомнений в буддизме и традиции, конечно. 




> И как правильно заметил Топпер, монашество - это рутина, скука, одиночество, полное отсутствие каких-либо впечатлений. Каждый новый день, ничем не отличается от предыдущих, в связи с чем внутреннее ощущение времени ускоряется многократно, месяцы пролетают как дни.


С недавнего времени почти так и живу. Особенно про ускорение времени вы хорошо подметили. Время с Нового года пролетело для меня как неделя.





> Чтобы быть монахом, особенно лесным, нужно реально очень много медитировать и достичь такого уровня самадхи, когда мирское счастье кажется просто лужицей в сравнении с индийским океаном. Когда там дьяны, пання - все на высоком уровне, и ничто " назад " не тянет.


Я тоже думаю, что раньше хотя бы минимальных достижений в практике — ни ногой.

----------


## Thaitali

> Меня очень привлекла тайская лесная традиция, поэтому есть пара вопросов по ней.


Евгений, думаю было бы  хорошо вам для начала съездить в тайский монастырь как медитатор - пожить там, помедитировать, позадавать вопросы о монашестве. А может и в несколько монастырей разных традиций - везде отличаются условия жизни, практики, обязанности. Опять  же получить опыт в практике. Примете вы монашество или нет  - в любом случае это будет ценный дхамма опыт. Кто готов к более аскетичным и строгим условиям едут в Суан Мокх (откуда Хуберт, насколько я знаю). Кому подходит более серединный вариант без прегибов  могут ехать в монастыри традиции Махаси Саядо -Дои Сутхеп, Ват Рам Пёнг или Чом Тонг. О лесной традиции лучше узнать по ссылке Ассаджи.
Обычно в тайских монастырях мало живности, есть асфальтовые дорожки. Климат жаркий, но многим нравится :Smilie:

----------

Богдан Б (11.03.2013), Евгений К. (08.03.2013), Леонид Ш (08.03.2013)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Конечно. Тут забесплатно никто не кормит, пахать надо.


На мой взгляд, в наше постиндустриальное время пахать совершенно не обязательно, можно дауншифтить, если вы не зависите от большого количества потребностей, и если у вас детей не "семеро по лавкам".




> Каждое твое действие сразу находит отражение в умах окружающих, которые его оценивают и хвалят/ругают, порой порождая неблагоприятные причины.


Тут вам надо разобраться, почему вас так беспокоит это отражение в чьих-то умах.




> А про свой монастырь Хуберт сказал, что здесь устроили все наоборот, чтобы никто ни на кого не реагировал и у монаха не появлялось гордости или уныния, которые одинаково мешают практике.


Не знакомым людям, тем более на камеру, будут говориться только положительные и красивые слова, никто не будет описывать недостатки и проблемы. Поэтому лучше один раз увидеть своими глазами, чем сто раз услышать и посмотреть на видео в интернете.




> Вполне вероятно. Я не зря решил выдержать определенный срок. Если и через 10-20 лет желание не пропадет, не будет мирских целей и уход окажется свободным, тогда уйду. А нет, так нет. Ну и не должно быть никаких сомнений в буддизме и традиции, конечно.


Ну это прямо скажем, очень большой срок, чтобы говорить сейчас о чем-то конкретном. Через 10-20 лет, и вы совершенно другим человеком будете, и монастыри, про которые вы сейчас справки наводите - изменятся.




> С недавнего времени почти так и живу. Особенно про ускорение времени вы хорошо подметили. Время с Нового года пролетело для меня как неделя.


Вы считаете что это положительный аспект вашей жизни?

----------

Alexeiy (09.03.2013), Tong Po (11.03.2013), Доня (08.07.2017), Евгений К. (08.03.2013), Маркион (09.03.2013), Топпер- (08.03.2013)

----------


## Евгений К.

> На мой взгляд, в наше постиндустриальное время пахать совершенно не обязательно, можно дауншифтить, если вы не зависите от большого количества потребностей, и если у вас детей не "семеро по лавкам".


Тоже повод подумать, спасибо. 




> Вы считаете что это положительный аспект вашей жизни?


Нейтральный. Вообще, все это началось после моей двухнедельной практики атма-вичары, после которой у меня перевернулось мировоззрение и я, собственно, пришел в буддизм. Но это далеко не единственное последствие. В комплексе с остальными все вполне положительно. Стало гораздо спокойнее и легче.

----------


## Жека

Десять лет это срок нереальный, конечно. Например, вы понимаете, что жизнь в лесном монастыре доступна только для очень здорового человека? Там нет врачей, все далеко, и даже лекарства, насколько я знаю, некоторые лесные монастыри игнорируют (практикуй терпение). То есть если у вас малейшая "хроника", даже аллергия на укусы насекомых (а у кого ее нет?), вам в лес вход заказан. Это для юных и сильных.

----------

Богдан Б (11.03.2013), Маркион (11.03.2013), Наталья (11.03.2013), Топпер- (11.03.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (11.03.2013)

----------


## Жека

> Наоборот только. Чтобы много медитировать и достигать нужного уровня самадхи, нужно вначале суметь стать такого уровня монахом, который доволен своей жизнью, разобрался с килесами, воззрениями, отпрактиковал уже много предварительного и вообще нравственно и морально готов к медитации .)


Это дискуссионный вопрос. Пока кто- то будет разбираться с килесами и воззрениями, так жизнь и пройдет. Бывает, что у человека все как- то с юности хорошо: понимание, стремление к Освобождению, и ему тихая отшельническая жизнь - то, что нужно, а бытие обычного мирянина или монаха только "засосет" в пучину рутины. Да, таких единицы, но они есть, и они уходили в лесные монастыри молодыми, а потом...

Я понимал теперь, почему монахи-отшельники и пещерные созерцатели проявляют так мало энтузиазма, когда им предлагают вернуться в мир. Что в нем делать? Жевать попкорн, наблюдая за битвами сортирных гладиаторов блогосферы? Стоять в угарной пробке на ярко-красном „Порше“?
А я ведь перечисляю только то, что дается людям в качестве награды за их ежедневный унизительно-бессмысленный труд.(С).

----------

Ануруддха (11.03.2013), Богдан Б (11.03.2013), Дхармананда (11.03.2013), Павел Ш. (12.03.2013), Топпер- (11.03.2013), Читтадхаммо (11.03.2013)

----------


## Zom

> Это дискуссионный вопрос. Пока кто- то будет разбираться с килесами и воззрениями, так жизнь и пройдет.


Чего тут дискутировать - достаточно посмотреть правильный порядок практики в суттах. Медитация - последний этап практики, а не первый.

----------

Богдан Б (11.03.2013), Леонид Ш (11.03.2013), Маркион (11.03.2013), Топпер- (11.03.2013)

----------


## Жека

> Чего тут дискутировать - достаточно посмотреть правильный порядок практики в суттах. Медитация - последний этап практики, а не первый.


И что мешает развивать нравственность в лесу? Вы рисуете какой- то нереальный портрет какого- то нереального монаха, который все развил килесы устранил пошел в лес. Зачем ему медитировать без килес?

----------

Styeba (11.03.2013), Vladiimir (11.03.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> И что мешает развивать нравственность в лесу? Вы рисуете какой- то нереальный портрет какого- то нереального монаха, который все развил килесы устранил пошел в лес. Зачем ему медитировать без килес?


Например вариант, когда духовный искатель, коих сейчас достаточное количество, и кои, иной раз, становятся монахами даже без понимания основных буддийских идей. Или бывают медитаторы. Которые только за медитацией в лес идут. Очень нередки случаи, когда у таких людей не создан фундамент из правильного понимания, буддийской нравственности и щедрости. И в лесу, вроде как, нравственность особо не нарушить и килесы слегка подуснули, однако стоит их разбудить, и вся практика рушится.

----------

Chikara (11.03.2013), Zom (11.03.2013), Богдан Б (12.03.2013), Маркион (11.03.2013), Петр Полянцев (11.03.2013)

----------


## Zom

> И что мешает развивать нравственность в лесу?


Я говорил отнюдь не тока про нравственность.
По суттам нужно вначале полностью и до идеала (или практически до идеала) освоить один этап, а затем переходить к следующему. 
Этапы таковы:

1) слушание и изучение Дхаммы, корректировка воззрений (могут уйти годы, а то и десятилетия только на это; на этом же этапе формируется вера)
2) нравственность и щедрость (в случае с монахом патимоккха, с мирянином 5 правил; щедрость у мирянина больше материальная)
3) охрана органов чувств (очень непростая практика, кстати говоря - могут уйти годы или десятилетия на совершенное обладанием этим умением)
4) умеренность в еде (практика целиком освоена, когда вы едите один раз в день и только для утоления голода - не более того)
5) бодрствование (спим меньше, и больше работаем на то, чтобы постоянно устранять возникающие неблагие качества)
6) осознанность и бдительность (умение практически постоянно поддерживать повседневную осознанность - очень-очень сложно добиться в этом успеха, на мой взгляд)
7) медитация (ушёл в лес, сел со скрещенными ногами и т.д...)
8) освоение умений в области джхан
9) освоение умений в области сверхспособностей / сверхвидения 


Если вы идёте медитировать в лес, отдаёте ли вы себе отчёт, в совершенстве ли вы владеете 1,2,3,4,5 и 6-ым этапом?
Или понимаете, что не владеете ими, не совершенны в этом и есть ещё над чем поработать? 

Можно конечно ходить медитировать в лес. Я сам люблю. Но я например, ничего чудесного от этого не жду. И уж полностью отдаю себе отчёт в том, что ни для какой "постоянно-непрервыной" лесной медитации я попросту не гожусь на данном этапе духовного развития.




> Вы рисуете какой- то нереальный портрет какого- то нереального монаха, который все развил килесы устранил пошел в лес.


С учётом вышесказанного мной, это как раз-таки Вы рисуете такой портрет -) Т.е. монаха, который уже на последних этапах пути, отпрактиковавший многое.

А вообще, я думаю для Вас не секрет, что килесы имеют огромную степень интенсивности и градации. И то, что очищается до начала практики медитации, и то, что должно очищаться эксклюзивно практикой медитации - это совершенно разные вещи. Дост. Пайютто прекрасную метафору подобрал для объяснения этого момента - метафора с водой. Вода может иметь разную степень загрязнённости и в зависимости от этой степени, этой водой можно пользоваться там или сям. Например, водой из реки можно помыть машину, но нельзя мыть посуду. Водой из крана можно мыть посуду, но нельзя пить. Питьевую можно пить, но нельзя использовать в медицине для инъекций, где требуется почти идеально чистая вода. Точно также и с медитацией. Судя по методу Будды, сидячая лесная медитация - это когда ваш ум чист уже почти полностью. Но ещё нужно очистить его до совершенства. И вы используете фильтр тонкой очистки - эту лесную сидячую медитацию. А если ваш ум соотносится с водой из реки - то если вы будете пытаться медитировать в лесу - это будет равноценно тому, что вы будете фильтром тонкой очистки пытаться очищать канализационные воды. Вот почему Будда говорит - сначала очистите ум до определённой степени, прежде чем идти в лес. А если вы не готовы - то не ходите туда, ибо раненько покамест.

----------

Epihod (24.05.2013), Shus (11.03.2013), Богдан Б (12.03.2013), Доня (08.07.2017), Маркион (11.03.2013), Мира Смирнова (21.06.2013), Петр Полянцев (11.03.2013), Топпер- (11.03.2013)

----------


## Петр Полянцев

> Например вариант, когда духовный искатель, коих сейчас достаточное количество, и кои, иной раз, становятся монахами даже без понимания основных буддийских идей. Или бывают медитаторы. Которые только за медитацией в лес идут. Очень нередки случаи, когда у таких людей не создан фундамент из правильного понимания, буддийской нравственности и щедрости. И в лесу, вроде как, нравственность особо не нарушить и килесы слегка подуснули, однако стоит их разбудить, и вся практика рушится.


Когда я познакомился с Буддизмом - я сразу же загорелся стать монахом  :Smilie: )) Потом я начал размышлять - для чего мне это нужно? что нужно сделать, чтобы стать монахом и т.д.? начал читать книги, медитировать. и недавно я понял, что во мне очень много "тараканов" над которыми работать и работать - и в первую очередь работать над своим эгоизмом, развивать щедрость ну и наблюдать за своим поведением в течение дня (а это ой как нелегко). Я не исключаю для себя возможности, однажды стать монахом, однако считаю что нужно максимально подготовить - и тело и ум.

----------

Bob (12.03.2013), Балабуст (11.03.2013), Богдан Б (12.03.2013), Кхантибало (12.03.2013), Маркион (11.03.2013), Тао (12.03.2013), Топпер- (11.03.2013)

----------


## Петр Полянцев

Мне интересно какая вообще мотивация у людей стать монахами? Бханте Топпер, что вас сподвигло стать монахом, если это конечно не секрет?  :Smilie:

----------


## Жека

Зом
Тут проблема с терминами, точнее, с переводами, которые вы интерпретируете с английского.
Палийское слово "бхавана" грубо переводится как медитация, будучи намного более широким термином, и он как раз включает описанное вами: охрану чувств, нравственность, а сидячая медитация это часть пути, которая вовсе не обязательно идет последней. Это неверная интерпретация, потому что практика саматхи вполне может идти параллельно с практикой нравственности и сатипаттханы в обычной жизни. 
То, о чем вы говорите как о пределе медитации - это дьяны и абхинна (высшее Знание). Это да, так сказать, кульминация, вершина, но до нее еще много чего и никто сидячую формальную медитацию не запрещал до этой вершины.

----------

AndyZ (11.03.2013), Styeba (11.03.2013), Vladiimir (11.03.2013), Ануруддха (11.03.2013), Богдан Б (12.03.2013), Доня (08.07.2017), Дхармананда (11.03.2013), Топпер- (11.03.2013)

----------


## Жека

> Например вариант, когда духовный искатель, коих сейчас достаточное количество, и кои, иной раз, становятся монахами даже без понимания основных буддийских идей. Или бывают медитаторы. Которые только за медитацией в лес идут. Очень нередки случаи, когда у таких людей не создан фундамент из правильного понимания, буддийской нравственности и щедрости. И в лесу, вроде как, нравственность особо не нарушить и килесы слегка подуснули, однако стоит их разбудить, и вся практика рушится.


Всякое бывает. Бывает и так, что человек приходит в лес, встречает учителя, живет в гармонии с коммуной и достигает всего, что нужно достигнуть.
Мы все обычные люди, у которых есть гнев. Есть жажда. Есть неведение. Если не медитировать, нельзя увидеть начало гнева, его развитие и его уход. Здесь медитация - дать этому быть. Медитация - "есть гнев", который: непостоянен, обусловлен, имеет природу страдания. Без формальной практики никак не понять природу гнева, и не развить мудрое к нему отношение.

----------

Thaitali (12.03.2013), Vladiimir (11.03.2013), Ануруддха (11.03.2013), Богдан Б (12.03.2013), Доня (08.07.2017), Дхармананда (11.03.2013), Маркион (11.03.2013), Топпер- (11.03.2013)

----------


## Zom

> Это да, так сказать, кульминация, вершина, но до нее еще много чего и никто сидячую формальную медитацию не запрещал до этой вершины.


Так вот в лесу практикуют как раз именно _это_, а не иное. В лес большинству монахов незачем ходить. Уж при мирян и речи нет .)
Формально сидеть можно и по полчаса дома.

----------

Богдан Б (12.03.2013), Доня (08.07.2017), Маркион (11.03.2013), Топпер- (11.03.2013)

----------


## Жека

> Так вот в лесу практикуют как раз именно _это_, а не иное. В лес большинству монахов незачем ходить. Уж при мирян и речи нет .)
> Формально сидеть можно и по полчаса дома.


Ну, хотя бы можно :-)
Просто, если относиться к бхаване так формально, не связываю одно звено с другим (Будда говорит, что саматха и випассана это как два крыла одной птицы), - то все ступени оказываются очень далеко друг от друга, и как бы выходит некий идеальный монах, который сначала построил идеальную нравственность, потом идеальную мудрость, и потом сел в позу лотоса. Но это не так или не совсем так- все слишком взаимосвязано. У кого- то инсайт вовсе не в дьянах случился, а, пардон, в отхожем месте.

----------

Богдан Б (12.03.2013)

----------


## Топпер

Здесь речь о том, на чём больший упор делать. А без, пусть не идеальной, но хотя бы более-менее правильной жизни джхан не достичь будет. Допустим какой-либо коррупционер, который делишки обтяпывает разве сможет безмятежно предаваться медитации, если на него, с одной стороны, дело готовят, а с другой стороны он всё-время думает, как бы очередную схему провернуть? Или даже некий менеджер среднего звена, который борется за следующую должностную ступень с другими соискателями разве сможет подавить тонкий тремор от этого желания и сопутствующей головной боли? А ведь это сильно мешать будет.

Или даже совсем другой случай из буддийской практики: есть класс людей которые ходят по разным духовным центрам. И даже внимательно слушают всё, ибо умны, и конечно чай с плюшками или прочие приятные мелочи никогда не пропустят. Но при этом никогда не копейки не пожертвуют. Может ли такой человек хорошо медитировать и бороться с аттой, если он всегда настроен только на получение для себя?
Или несколько другой случай: когда человек готов давать что-то, но взамен на получение учения *только* от большого учителя определённой национальности?

----------

Bob (12.03.2013), Zom (11.03.2013), Богдан Б (12.03.2013), Дмитрий Аверьянов (11.03.2013), Доня (08.07.2017), Маркион (11.03.2013), Читтадхаммо (11.03.2013)

----------


## Петр Полянцев

в принципе если уж очень-очень кому-то хочется побыть монахом, можно и на месяц как это сделал Велеслав  :Smilie: ))
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....B0%D1%80%D0%BE

----------

Топпер- (11.03.2013)

----------


## Zom

> Просто, если относиться к бхаване так формально,


Вы ж сами выше сказали, что бхавана это не только сидение в формальной медитации. Почему ж тогда пишите "так формально" ?




> не связываю одно звено с другим (Будда говорит, что саматха и випассана это как два крыла одной птицы), - то все ступени оказываются очень далеко друг от друга, и как бы выходит некий идеальный монах, который сначала построил идеальную нравственность, потом идеальную мудрость, и потом сел в позу лотоса. Но это не так или не совсем так- все слишком взаимосвязано. У кого- то инсайт вовсе не в дьянах случился, а, пардон, в отхожем месте.


Так все звенья и связаны. Просто того сосредоточения и той осознанности и той мудрости и того усердия, которые есть у обычного не-медитирующего-по-современному-образцу человека - их вполне достаточно для того, чтобы всё развивалось. Чтобы все до единого факторы Пути развивались. Ретриты отсиживать для этого не нужно, не нужно рогом упираться в количество часов, отсиженных с закрытыми глазами. В Азии есть очень хорошие буддисты, чистые, открытые, дружелюбные - но при этом не медитирующие вообще (по нынешним ретритным или формально-сидячим "методикам"). Они просто живут и их обычная повседневная жизнь потихоньку укрепляет и развивает все факторы. Потом, когда-нибудь (мож даже не в этой жизни) наступит момент, когда эти факторы можно будет развить ещё более глубоко уже ретритной медитацией (это завершающая стадия пути, без которой здесь уже не обойтись).

И есть куча других примеров - когда западные неофиты месяцами сидят в ретритных центрах, а потом у кого крыша съезжает, у кого депрессия начинается, кого охватывает разочарование, сомнения, и т.д. Оно и понятно - ибо микроскопом гвозди забивают.

----------

Bob (12.03.2013), Богдан Б (12.03.2013), Доня (08.07.2017), Маркион (11.03.2013), Петр Полянцев (11.03.2013), Тао (12.03.2013), Топпер- (11.03.2013)

----------


## Петр Полянцев

> Вы ж сами выше сказали, что бхавана это не только сидение в формальной медитации. Почему ж тогда пишите "так формально" ?
> 
> 
> 
> Так все звенья и связаны. Просто того сосредоточения и той осознанности и той мудрости и того усердия, которые есть у обычного не-медитирующего-по-современному-образцу человека - их вполне достаточно для того, чтобы всё развивалось. Чтобы все до единого факторы Пути развивались. Ретриты отсиживать для этого не нужно, не нужно рогом упираться в количество часов, отсиженных с закрытыми глазами. В Азии есть очень хорошие буддисты, чистые, открытые, дружелюбные - но при этом не медитирующие вообще (по нынешним ретритным или формально-сидячим "методикам"). Они просто живут и их обычная повседневная жизнь потихоньку укрепляет и развивает все факторы. Потом, когда-нибудь (мож даже не в этой жизни) наступит момент, когда эти факторы можно будет развить ещё более глубоко уже ретритной медитацией (это завершающая стадия пути, без которой здесь уже не обойтись).
> 
> И есть куча других примеров - когда западные неофиты месяцами сидят в ретритных центрах, а потом у кого крыша съезжает, у кого депрессия начинается, кого охватывает разочарование, сомнения, и т.д. Оно и понятно - ибо микроскопом гвозди забивают.


я вчера общался с монахом по скайпу, так он вообще по 10 минут медитирует в день и то перед сном  :Smilie: )) а я переживал, что еле выдерживаю 35-40 минут  :Smilie: все остальное время он занят  преподавая Пали для саменер и посещает очень бедные деревушки - привозит воду и еду для очень бедных стариков.
 монашество - это не только медитация, но и множество других дел.

----------

Bob (11.03.2013), Zom (11.03.2013), Богдан Б (12.03.2013), Маркион (11.03.2013), Тао (11.03.2013), Топпер- (11.03.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (11.03.2013), Читтадхаммо (11.03.2013)

----------


## Zom

К сожалению сейчас распространено это пагубное семинарское представление о буддизме. По типу каких-нить недельных или месячных курсов по фотошопу. Прошёл, получил сертификат и "стал специалистом". Подобную схему теперь и на буддизм переложили. В некоторых центрах дошли сейчас аж того, что теперь даже сертификаты разные выдают - типа отсидел N месяцев в некоем ретрите - и вот тее ранг: мастер медитации / учитель  / вступивший в поток / бодхисаттва / т.д. (нужное подчеркнуть). В принципе оно понятно, конечно, откуда ноги у всей этой системы растут. Беда в том, что это подаётся как "правильная практика".

----------

Bob (12.03.2013), Богдан Б (12.03.2013), Дмитрий Аверьянов (11.03.2013), Доня (08.07.2017), Маркион (11.03.2013), Петр Полянцев (11.03.2013), Тао (12.03.2013), Топпер- (11.03.2013)

----------


## Петр Полянцев

> К сожалению сейчас распространено это пагубное семинарское представление о буддизме. По типу каких-нить недельных или месячных курсов по фотошопу. Прошёл, получил сертификат и "стал специалистом". Подобную схему теперь и на буддизм переложили. В некоторых центрах дошли сейчас аж того, что теперь даже сертификаты разные выдают - типа отсидел N месяцев в некоем ретрите - и вот тее ранг: мастер медитации / учитель  / вступивший в поток / бодхисаттва / т.д. (нужное подчеркнуть). В принципе оно понятно, конечно, откуда ноги у всей этой системы растут. Беда в том, что это подаётся как "правильная практика".


Люди вообще по своей натуре склонны "ускорять" процессы направленные на достижение каких-либо целей, а в духовном плане и подавно. 
Поэтому появляются "сертификаты", которые частично удовлетворяют эгоизм и алчность типа: "Я приблизился к Ниббане".
А вот такие монахи (http://www.facebook.com/Phra.Dhammo) продолжают восстанавливать крыши и ремонтировать кути, так как кроме самих монахов часто некому этого сделать.

----------

Bob (12.03.2013), Zom (11.03.2013), Топпер- (11.03.2013)

----------


## Жека

> Вы ж сами выше сказали, что бхавана это не только сидение в формальной медитации. Почему ж тогда пишите "так формально" ?
> 
> 
> 
> Так все звенья и связаны. Просто того сосредоточения и той осознанности и той мудрости и того усердия, которые есть у обычного не-медитирующего-по-современному-образцу человека - их вполне достаточно для того, чтобы всё развивалось. Чтобы все до единого факторы Пути развивались. Ретриты отсиживать для этого не нужно, не нужно рогом упираться в количество часов, отсиженных с закрытыми глазами. В Азии есть очень хорошие буддисты, чистые, открытые, дружелюбные - но при этом не медитирующие вообще (по нынешним ретритным или формально-сидячим "методикам"). Они просто живут и их обычная повседневная жизнь потихоньку укрепляет и развивает все факторы. Потом, когда-нибудь (мож даже не в этой жизни) наступит момент, когда эти факторы можно будет развить ещё более глубоко уже ретритной медитацией (это завершающая стадия пути, без которой здесь уже не обойтись).
> 
> И есть куча других примеров - когда западные неофиты месяцами сидят в ретритных центрах, а потом у кого крыша съезжает, у кого депрессия начинается, кого охватывает разочарование, сомнения, и т.д. Оно и понятно - ибо микроскопом гвозди забивают.


Формально это значит брать все, как в армии: сначала это, потом то, не видя, что у всех случается по-разному.
Например, вы никогда не видели людей, которые, как все- выпивали, покуривали, и вот начали "сидеть", пусть даже не назвать это истинно буддийской практикой, а просто практикой успокоения? Да многие так делают. И потом - практика эта  их успокаивает (это может быть йога), так, что дурные привычки сами собой уходят как ненужные. Нельзя йожиться и курить, это нонсенс. То есть практика саматхи повлияла на нравственность. 
Насчет азиатских буддистов, вот откуда у вас эта идеализация? Из пары месяцев в Тайланде? Да ну. Так же эти "буддисты" пьют, врут и прочее. Реальных азиатов, которые блюдут панча силу - очень мало. Поверьте, я насмотрелась на все это, когда раз в неделю идут в белом в храм, а потом- все те же "белые" пороки.

----------

Ануруддха (11.03.2013), Богдан Б (12.03.2013), Леонид Ш (12.03.2013)

----------


## Жека

> К сожалению сейчас распространено это пагубное семинарское представление о буддизме. По типу каких-нить недельных или месячных курсов по фотошопу. Прошёл, получил сертификат и "стал специалистом". Подобную схему теперь и на буддизм переложили. В некоторых центрах дошли сейчас аж того, что теперь даже сертификаты разные выдают - типа отсидел N месяцев в некоем ретрите - и вот тее ранг: мастер медитации / учитель  / вступивший в поток / бодхисаттва / т.д. (нужное подчеркнуть). В принципе оно понятно, конечно, откуда ноги у всей этой системы растут. Беда в том, что это подаётся как "правильная практика".


Ну это очевидно, что глупость, но не нужно все кидать в одну кучу: глупости и то, что ВООБЩЕ НЕЛЬЗЯ медитировать, если ты не супер какой там нравственный и мудрый. Если ты такой, тебе медитация вообще не нужна!

----------

Styeba (11.03.2013), Thaitali (12.03.2013), Ануруддха (11.03.2013)

----------


## Жека

> Здесь речь о том, на чём больший упор делать. А без, пусть не идеальной, но хотя бы более-менее правильной жизни джхан не достичь будет. Допустим какой-либо коррупционер, который делишки обтяпывает разве сможет безмятежно предаваться медитации, если на него, с одной стороны, дело готовят, а с другой стороны он всё-время думает, как бы очередную схему провернуть? Или даже некий менеджер среднего звена, который борется за следующую должностную ступень с другими соискателями разве сможет подавить тонкий тремор от этого желания и сопутствующей головной боли? А ведь это сильно мешать будет.
> 
> Или даже совсем другой случай из буддийской практики: есть класс людей которые ходят по разным духовным центрам. И даже внимательно слушают всё, ибо умны, и конечно чай с плюшками или прочие приятные мелочи никогда не пропустят. Но при этом никогда не копейки не пожертвуют. Может ли такой человек хорошо медитировать и бороться с аттой, если он всегда настроен только на получение для себя?
> Или несколько другой случай: когда человек готов давать что-то, но взамен на получение учения *только* от большого учителя определённой национальности?


Да, негодяй не сможет достичь даже саматхи (успокоения), и начальный уровень нравственности необходим, чтобы начать медитировать, но мы - то говорим о том, что якобы нельзя этого делать до достижения идеала. Такого Будда не говорил.

----------

Ануруддха (11.03.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Да, негодяй не сможет достичь даже саматхи (успокоения), и начальный уровень нравственности необходим, чтобы начать медитировать, но мы - то говорим о том, что якобы нельзя этого делать до достижения идеала. Такого Будда не говорил.


Мне кажется никто не говорит, что медитировать нельзя. Сергей и сам медитирует. Мы говорим, что делать упор на медитацию, в этом случае, как правило, не очень перспективно. Конечно и в этом случае медитация может дать плоды. Но на мой взгляд более продуктивно, если бы человек живущий неправильно это же время и силы потратил на развитие правильного понимания, нравственности и щедрости. Если же фундамент строиться, то в параллель вполне неплохо и медитацией заниматься.

----------

Богдан Б (12.03.2013), Доня (08.07.2017), Маркион (13.03.2013)

----------


## Жека

> Мне кажется никто не говорит, что медитировать нельзя. Сергей и сам медитирует. Мы говорим, что делать упор на медитацию, в этом случае, как правило, не очень перспективно. Конечно и в этом случае медитация может дать плоды. Но на мой взгляд более продуктивно, если бы человек живущий неправильно это же время и силы потратил на развитие правильного понимания, нравственности и щедрости. Если же фундамент строиться, то в параллель вполне неплохо и медитацией заниматься.


Ну а я разве говорила про "упор"? Нет, все вместе, конечно, путь же Срединный.  Если Сергей медитирует, то, согласно его теории, он развил совершенную мудрость и нравственность:-) Гуд!

----------


## Жека

> я вчера общался с монахом по скайпу, так он вообще по 10 минут медитирует в день и то перед сном )) а я переживал, что еле выдерживаю 35-40 минут все остальное время он занят  преподавая Пали для саменер и посещает очень бедные деревушки - привозит воду и еду для очень бедных стариков.
>  монашество - это не только медитация, но и множество других дел.


Ну и что в этом хорошего? Если хочешь приносить воду, это хорошо, но при чем тут монашество? Иди в волонтеры и помогай. Все эти социальные функции появились в монашестве уже в период упадка, сам Будда много раз в Каноне подчеркивает, что монахи не должны слишком сближаться с мирянами и вовлекаться в их рутину. 
Да, конечно, Сангха при Будде обучала мирян, но надо заметить, что делалось это теми, кто сам для себя уже все сделал и реализовал. Проще говоря: обучением мирян занимались араханты. Сейчас же все с ног на голову: монахи так слились с мирянами, что не отличить, и бхикку наши аки жрецы: свадьбы благословляют и иже с ним.

----------

Ittosai (11.03.2013), Доня (08.07.2017), Кхантибало (12.03.2013), Леонид Ш (12.03.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Ну а я разве говорила про "упор"? Нет, все вместе, конечно, путь же Срединный.  Если Сергей медитирует, то, согласно его теории, он развил совершенную мудрость и нравственность:-) Гуд!


Он раньше много медитировал, сейчас стал меньше. Именно потому, что понял, что не с этого надо начинать.

----------

Богдан Б (12.03.2013), Доня (08.07.2017), Маркион (13.03.2013)

----------


## Ануруддха

Дискуссия напоминает извечно философский вопрос: что первично - яйцо или курица? В рамках буддизма путь все таки взаимозависим. Отбрасывние хотя бы части пути - это уже не Благородный путь.

----------

Thaitali (12.03.2013), Богдан Б (12.03.2013), Жека (11.03.2013), Маркион (13.03.2013)

----------


## Жека

> Он раньше много медитировал, сейчас стал меньше. Именно потому, что понял, что не с этого надо начинать.


Ну вот, мы все так или иначе в поиске баланса, да? И все время скатываемся в какой- то экстрим и потом вытаскиваем себя из него. То же и с идеями, например, о "жадных, близких к сумасшествию западных йогинах" и о "нравственных, милых, может, чуть наивных азиатах". А ведь это все весьма условно, и я вот вижу массу прекрасных и добрых европейцев, которые помогают медитационным центрам, готовят там, убираются. А также - массу прекрасных азиатов, которые медитируют, а не только дают деньги на благие цели.  
О дурных примерах (сумасшедших белых йогинах и азиатах, которые умеют только цветочки для чантинга рвать и ни одной строчки не прочли в Каноне) - можно тоже говорить бесконечно. Найти тот самый баланс для самих себя, когда и в обычной жизни все гуд, и в медитации, и в понимании - вот что самое главное.

----------

Богдан Б (12.03.2013), Доня (08.07.2017), Дхармананда (12.03.2013), Топпер- (11.03.2013), Федор Ф (12.03.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Найти тот самый баланс для самих себя, когда и в обычной жизни все гуд, и в медитации, и в понимании - вот что самое главное.


По сути - да. В этом в реале и будет заключён буддизм для каждого практикующего.

----------

Богдан Б (12.03.2013), Доня (08.07.2017), Жека (11.03.2013), Маркион (13.03.2013), Сергей Ч (11.03.2013), Тао (12.03.2013)

----------


## Zom

> Формально это значит брать все, как в армии: сначала это, потом то, не видя, что у всех случается по-разному.
> Например, вы никогда не видели людей, которые, как все- выпивали, покуривали, и вот начали "сидеть", пусть даже не назвать это истинно буддийской практикой, а просто практикой успокоения? Да многие так делают. И потом - практика эта их успокаивает (это может быть йога), так, что дурные привычки сами собой уходят как ненужные. Нельзя йожиться и курить, это нонсенс. То есть практика саматхи повлияла на нравственность.


Я повидал йогинов, которые посещают ретриты, а потом едут по публичным домам в Бангкок. Очевидно, да, медитация прекрасно срабатывает для них .)

Ещё раз повторюсь - Будда никогда не начинал учить с медитации. Его метод (и это он говорил так сам) - поэтапный, и за следующий этап нужно браться только когда выполнен предыдущий. Кто не верит - читайте МН 107 - там об этом чёрным по-белому написано. Будда никогда не говорил, что можно начинать с медитации, а потом взяться за остальное. Нет такого, вы не найдёте этого нигде в каноне.




> Ну а я разве говорила про "упор"? Нет, все вместе, конечно, путь же Срединный. Если Сергей медитирует, то, согласно его теории, он развил совершенную мудрость и нравственность:-) Гуд!


Раньше, когда я не очень хорошо понимал теорию и практику, я медитировал очень много. Думаю, гораздо больше, чем вы можете даже предположить. Потом, когда накопилось достаточно мудрости и канонических знаний, я понял, что действую неправильно, а пытаюсь (как подавляющее большинство западных буддистов) ставить телегу впереди лошади. Сейчас я значительно уменьшил время, которую трачу на медитацию - и не вижу, чтобы от этого были какие-то ухудшения. Скорее, даже напротив .) Всё идёт своим чередом - и на медитации (лесно-затворнической) можно будет поставить акцент много позже. Пока же совершенно никакой разницы не будет - отсижу/отхожу я в формальной медитации 1000 часов или, допустим, всего 50.




> глупости и то, что ВООБЩЕ НЕЛЬЗЯ медитировать, если ты не супер какой там нравственный и мудрый. Если ты такой, тебе медитация вообще не нужна!


Я не говорил "нельзя". Можно. Просто не нужно думать, что "чем больше медитируешь/отсиживаешь ретриты - тем ты ближе становишься к ниббане". Для большинства медитаторов это вообще не так. Если ты предварительные 6 этапов не освоил - то вся подобная интенсивность - это пустая трата сил в лучшем случае, а в худшем - можно и головой повредиться (об этом очень многие разные монахи мне говорили, и я сам лично, увы, был свидетелем пары таких случаев).

----------

Богдан Б (12.03.2013), Доня (08.07.2017), Маркион (13.03.2013), Топпер- (12.03.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> вам в лес вход заказан. Это для юных и сильных.


А я вроде как когда-то читал, что в древней Индии домохозяин традиционно мог удалиться в лес для практики Дхармы завершив все свои домохозяйские дела, т.е. где-то после 50-ти. )))

----------


## Пема Дролкар

После 50 лет уже стоит вопрос - а кто за тобой будет ухаживать в старости :Smilie:  Тело уже начинает потихоньку разваливаться. Следить надо за болячками, а то разовьются в нечто непотребное. 

Но, конечно, все индивидуально - есть крепкие "старички" :Smilie: 

А молодым и юным порой мешают сумасшедшие гормоны и отсутствие опыта :Smilie:  Да и терпение у них поменьше и многие вещи им делать гораздо труднее.

----------

Маркион (13.03.2013), Тао (12.03.2013), Топпер- (12.03.2013)

----------


## Thaitali

> вначале полностью и до идеала (или практически до идеала) освоить один этап, а затем переходить к следующему.


возможно, это зависит от традиции, от этого и спор. Например, в традиции Махаси Саядо, которая широко распространена в Таиланде, нет необходимости доводить до *совершенства* этапы пути для начала практики медитации. Все это хорошо развивается в процессе медитации, которая помогает рефлексировать осознанно. На джханы и сверхспособности не делается акцент. 
За 5 лет в Таиланде и монастырях я встречала только медитирующих монахов, уделяющих ей большое значение и обучающих мирян. А также много мирян разного уровня - от простых до гос чиновников, которые все буддийские праздники медитируют в монастырях и около месяца каждый год уходят в монахи.
Так же  - еще зависит от кармы. Многие, кто в этой жизни имеют интерес к буддизму и медитации, в прошлых жизнях уже могли пройти длинный путь очищения.
И если у кого-то был неудачный опыт медитации ( или вы его неправильно интерпретировали из-за отсутствия помощи опытного в этом деле человека), это не значит что не надо медитировать. У многих этот опыт удачный, меняется жизнь и ее качество в лучшую сторону. И как следствие возникает потребность развивать нравственность, изучать сутты и т.п. так как отчетливо видна связь причина-следствие.
Но, как говорится, у каждого своя карма :Smilie:

----------

Pema Sonam (12.03.2013), Styeba (12.03.2013), Ануруддха (12.03.2013), Богдан Б (12.03.2013), Дхармананда (12.03.2013), Жека (12.03.2013), Петр Полянцев (12.03.2013)

----------


## Zom

> возможно, это зависит от традиции, от этого и спор.


Есть слова Будды, притом слова однозначные. Если для кого-то некая современная традиция важнее и правильнее, чем наставления самого Благословенного - то что можно с этим поделать..




> Например, в традиции Махаси Саядо, которая широко распространена в Таиланде, нет необходимости доводить до совершенства этапы пути для начала практики медитации. Все это хорошо развивается в процессе медитации, которая помогает рефлексировать осознанно.


Да, до некоторой небольшой степени что-то из этого развивается в это время. Но суть в том, чтобы это развивать вне ретрита, в повседневной жизни, постоянно и _ежедневно_. Если вы это развиваете только на ретрите - то грош цена такой практике. Например, взять ту же нравственность, 5 правил. Если вы их способны соблюдать только на ретрите, а вне его не способны - то толку от таких ретритов... Я уже упоминал про медитаторов, которые "нравственны на ретрите", и абсолютно безнравственны вне ретрита. Щедры на ретрите, и скупы по жизни. Осознанны на ретрите и абсолютно беспечны вне его. Некоторых таких я лично знаю. Почему я и говорю - вы можете отсиживать по ретриту пару раз в год хоть пятьдесят подряд - но это даст вам много меньше, чем не отсиживать ни одного, но зато практиковать постоянно тот этап, который вы способны таким образом практиковать хотя бы год. Год такой практики будет в сто раз плодотворнее, чем вся жизнь в семинарских ретритах.

----------

Bob (12.03.2013), Богдан Б (12.03.2013), Доня (08.07.2017), Маркион (13.03.2013), Мира Смирнова (21.06.2013), Топпер- (12.03.2013)

----------


## Thaitali

> Есть слова Будды, притом слова однозначные.


в том-то и проблема, что слова Будды интерпретируются по-разному




> Но суть в том, чтобы это развивать вне ретрита, в повседневной жизни, постоянно и _ежедневно_. .


с этим никто не спорит, цель в том, чтобы практиковать и развивать все постоянно, каждый день и ночь. Но ретрит - это как отправная точка для многих - понять, как практиковать правильно и почувствовать это на своем опыте. И еще - во время ретрита очищение ума и движение на пути происходит быстрее и качественнее. На ретрите создаются специальные условия для этого. В повседневной жизни это делать сложнее.

А кто идет на пути без традиционных ретритов и практики медитации, без поддержки учителя - тоже идет, но медленнее :Smilie: 
Одно изучение сутт - это хорошо, но ум это не очищает.

----------


## Thaitali

> Если вы это развиваете только на ретрите - то грош цена такой практике.


извините Zom, но вы наверное не совсем понимаете механизм и процессы, происходящие в уме во время *правильной практики* медитации випассана :Smilie: 
даже во время *одного ретрита* происхоит автоматическое очищение от многих загрязнений ума\килес. это уже ушло. Но на их место поднимаются новые загрязнения. а их у нас сами знаете, ох как много.

----------

Styeba (12.03.2013), Ануруддха (12.03.2013)

----------


## Жека

> Я повидал йогинов, которые посещают ретриты, а потом едут по публичным домам в Бангкок. Очевидно, да, медитация прекрасно срабатывает для них .)
> 
> Ещё раз повторюсь - Будда никогда не начинал учить с медитации. Его метод (и это он говорил так сам) - поэтапный, и за следующий этап нужно браться только когда выполнен предыдущий. Кто не верит - читайте МН 107 - там об этом чёрным по-белому написано. Будда никогда не говорил, что можно начинать с медитации, а потом взяться за остальное. Нет такого, вы не найдёте этого нигде в каноне.
> 
> Раньше, когда я не очень хорошо понимал теорию и практику, я медитировал очень много. Думаю, гораздо больше, чем вы можете даже предположить. Потом, когда накопилось достаточно мудрости и канонических знаний, я понял, что действую неправильно, а пытаюсь (как подавляющее большинство западных буддистов) ставить телегу впереди лошади. Сейчас я значительно уменьшил время, которую трачу на медитацию - и не вижу, чтобы от этого были какие-то ухудшения. Скорее, даже напротив .) Всё идёт своим чередом - и на медитации (лесно-затворнической) можно будет поставить акцент много позже. Пока же совершенно никакой разницы не будет - отсижу/отхожу я в формальной медитации 1000 часов или, допустим, всего 50
> 
> 
> Я не говорил "нельзя". Можно. Просто не нужно думать, что "чем больше медитируешь/отсиживаешь ретриты - тем ты ближе становишься к ниббане". Для большинства медитаторов это вообще не так. Если ты предварительные 6 этапов не освоил - то вся подобная интенсивность - это пустая трата сил в лучшем случае, а в худшем - можно и головой повредиться (об этом очень многие разные монахи мне говорили, и я сам лично, увы, был свидетелем пары таких случаев).


И что дальше? А я повидала шри ланкийцев, которые едут в Бодхгайю, а потом пьют в кабаках; ланкийцев, которые ездят в медитационные центры и потом деньги воруют в отелях у постояльцев, и что? Очевидно, "буддизм" прекрасно срабатывает для них.

Да и что вам сдались эти западные буддисты? Они ничем не хуже азиатов, просто у них свои слабости, но вот такой глубокой дремучести и того ханжества и ритуальности, за которые, как за святое, держатся многие азиатские буддисты, у европейцев не встретить. Все- таки образование, как ни крути, что- то значит.
Я тоже не говорю начинать с медитации, а с баланса. Из приводимой вами сутты вы делаете вывод, что одно жестко идет за другим, а это не так, все взаимосвязано.
Еще раз говорю, что я - не о крайностях, а о балансе. Вы, видимо, обожглись на одном из этапов и теперь отрицаете его необходимость и возможность.

----------

Балабуст (12.03.2013)

----------


## Жека

> возможно, это зависит от традиции, от этого и спор. Например, в традиции Махаси Саядо, которая широко распространена в Таиланде, нет необходимости доводить до *совершенства* этапы пути для начала практики медитации. Все это хорошо развивается в процессе медитации, которая помогает рефлексировать осознанно. На джханы и сверхспособности не делается акцент. 
> За 5 лет в Таиланде и монастырях я встречала только медитирующих монахов, уделяющих ей большое значение и обучающих мирян. А также много мирян разного уровня - от простых до гос чиновников, которые все буддийские праздники медитируют в монастырях и около месяца каждый год уходят в монахи.
> Так же  - еще зависит от кармы. Многие, кто в этой жизни имеют интерес к буддизму и медитации, в прошлых жизнях уже могли пройти длинный путь очищения.
> И если у кого-то был неудачный опыт медитации ( или вы его неправильно интерпретировали из-за отсутствия помощи опытного в этом деле человека), это не значит что не надо медитировать. У многих этот опыт удачный, меняется жизнь и ее качество в лучшую сторону. И как следствие возникает потребность развивать нравственность, изучать сутты и т.п. так как отчетливо видна связь причина-следствие.
> Но, как говорится, у каждого своя карма


У Махаси Саядо делается акцент на Сатипаттхану. При этом базовая нравственность и панча сила это как нечто само собой разумеющееся, то, о чем учитель даже говорить не должен, ибо йогины по умолчанию, приезжая в медитационный центр, должны следовать этому. 
И Махаси Саядо, и его ученики вообще по многим причинам не давали и не дают жестких ретритов со стандартным расписанием: каждому ученику нужен индивидуальный подход. Кому- то действительно нельзя заниматься сидячей медитацией, так как он измотан или неподготовлен, или болен. А кому- то с апанасати и метты можно начать вхождение в бхавану, параллельно изучая Канон. Кто- то нуждается в том, чтобы выполнять социальную работу,  а не просто желать "существам" счастья. 
Главное, что через развитие осознанности, люди приходят к мудрости.

----------

Богдан Б (12.03.2013), Тао (12.03.2013), Топпер- (12.03.2013), Читтадхаммо (12.03.2013)

----------


## Thaitali

> У Махаси Саядо делается акцент на Сатипаттхану.


все верно, подход индивидуальный. Но, по крайней мере  в Таиланде,  все по мере возможностей стараются заниматься и стандартной сидячей медитацией, и медитацией при ходьбе. И на ретрите и вне его.

----------

Жека (12.03.2013)

----------


## Ануруддха

Вообще доказательная база у Зома традиционно индивидуально-выборочная: я был на ретрите и видел то-то и то-то, никто ничего не достиг и я тоже, в буддийской стране видел благостное местное население в храме, а у нас безумных йогинов. Это означает медитация в буддизме не работает и нужно вести себя как благостное местное население - подносить цветы Будде и петь пуджы. И вот в одной сутре я нашел такие слова, которые как нельзя лучше подтверждают мою личную точку зрения. Хотя в другой сутре говорится о другом - идите и медитируйе, но в учет ее брать совершенно не стоит.

И вообще нравственность (которую вроде как нужно взращивать до идеала), о которой тут часто упоминают, в рамках общечеловеческих ценностей,  - это сугубо утилитарное, а не духовное понятие. Направлено исключительно на выживание человечества в целом и отдельного рода частности. К примеру, высшее нравственное понятие: не убей. Легко игнорируется человечеством ради пропитания в виде забоя животных или защиты своей территории.

----------

Alex (12.03.2013), Alexeiy (12.03.2013), Averin (12.03.2013), Styeba (12.03.2013), Thaitali (12.03.2013), Tong Po (12.03.2013), Дхармананда (12.03.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> А кто идет на пути без традиционных ретритов и практики медитации, без поддержки учителя - тоже идет, но медленнее


 :Smilie: 
*Традиционных* ретритов не бывает. Ретриты для мирян - это само по себе новодел двадцатого века  :Smilie: 



> Одно изучение сутт - это хорошо, но ум это не очищает.


И тем более не отчищает ум бездумная медитация, без знания основного базиса.




> извините Zom, но вы наверное не совсем понимаете механизм и процессы, происходящие в уме во время *правильной практики* медитации випассана
> даже во время *одного ретрита* происхоит автоматическое очищение от многих загрязнений ума\килес. это уже ушло. Но на их место поднимаются новые загрязнения. а их у нас сами знаете, ох как много.


Вы сколько лет в буддизме, простите?

----------

Zom (12.03.2013), Доня (08.07.2017), Маркион (13.03.2013)

----------


## Топпер

Насчёт этапов медитации: а ведь есть достаточно простой тест. Кто честно может сказать, что достигает хотя бы первой джханы?
Ведь это не столь сложно, если все препятствия подавлены, а все необходимые силы развиты. 
На деле же практически никто не достигает даже этой первой джханы. Потому, что нет развитых качеств, необходимых для неё и нет заслуг.

----------

Bob (12.03.2013), Zom (12.03.2013), Богдан Б (12.03.2013), Доня (08.07.2017), Тао (12.03.2013), Федор Ф (12.03.2013)

----------


## Thaitali

> И тем более не отчищает ум бездумная медитация, без знания основного базиса.


Для очищения ума в процессе медитации достаточно быть максимально осознанным в настоящем моменте. и все :Smilie:  




> Насчёт этапов медитации: а ведь есть достаточно простой тест.Кто честно может сказать, что достигает хотя бы первой джханы?


в некоторых трацициях Ниббана достигается через осознанность, а не через джханы. Поэтому их достижение совсем не обязательно :Smilie:

----------


## Топпер

> Для очищения ума в процессе медитации достаточно быть максимально осознанным в настоящем моменте. и все


Это обычный ньюэйдж получается. Например можно максимально осознанно грабить банк  :Smilie: 



> в некоторых трацициях Ниббана достигается через осознанность, а не через джханы. Поэтому их достижение совсем не обязательно


В новодельных - да.
А в традиционном буддизме Будда давал Восьмеричный Путь, а не семиричный.

И опять же про "некоторые традиции" - это всё разговоры в пользу бедных. Если можете достичь джхан - достигайте. Если не можете - надо честно об этом сказать, а не рассказывать про "некоторые традиции", которые потому и стали модными, что немного изменили подачу заявив, что один из факторов пути не нужен.

----------

Bob (12.03.2013), Zom (12.03.2013), Богдан Б (12.03.2013), Доня (08.07.2017), Маркион (13.03.2013), Тао (12.03.2013), Федор Ф (12.03.2013), Фил (12.03.2013)

----------


## Жека

> Насчёт этапов медитации: а ведь есть достаточно простой тест. Кто честно может сказать, что достигает хотя бы первой джханы?
> Ведь это не столь сложно, если все препятствия подавлены, а все необходимые силы развиты. 
> На деле же практически никто не достигает даже этой первой джханы. Потому, что нет развитых качеств, необходимых для неё и нет заслуг.


У меня были состояния близкие к первой дьяне, вызванные уединением и временным подавлением пяти загрязнений. При возвращении в обычную жизнь омрачения вернулись и самадхи ушло. Это нормально и так и будет "трясти" до конечной цели. Это был удивительный опыт, к которому я довольно сильно привязалась, потому что то состояние восторга и счастья, рожденное тишиной, покоем и безмыслием - было ошеломительным. Пожалуй, я только тогда поняла, о чем говорил Будда

Две ме, бхиккаве, сукхани. 
Самисам сукхам, нирамисам сукхам. 

Есть, о бхикку, два счастья: счастье чувственности и счастье, свободное от чувственности. Далее он говорит, что высшее счастье из этих двух, безусловно, второе.

Если бы не было этого ретрита и этого переживания, я бы не смогла оценить, что есть восторг, связанный с оставлением, и каким жалким и ничтожным выглядит "счастье", которое есть у нас в обычной жизни в виде еды, развлечений, секса и прочего. Жалкая лужица рядом с океаном. Это укрепило мою Саддху и Вирию, а также - надежду, что "знаешь, все еще будет"!

----------

Bob (12.03.2013), Vladiimir (12.03.2013), Zom (12.03.2013), Ануруддха (12.03.2013), Богдан Б (12.03.2013), Доня (08.07.2017), Дхармананда (12.03.2013), Маркион (13.03.2013), Наталья (12.03.2013), Ритл (12.03.2013), Топпер- (12.03.2013), Федор Ф (12.03.2013), Читтадхаммо (12.03.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> У меня были состояния близкие к первой дьяне, вызванные уединением и временным подавлением пяти загрязнений. При возвращении в обычную жизнь омрачения вернулись и самадхи ушло.


Так вот видите: сколько сидели и только один раз (как я понял) было состояние *близкое* к первой джхане. А ведь в суттах говорится о том, что  с лёгкостью, в общем то, достигают высоких джхан. Лёгкость или тяжесть достижения, или вообще невозможность такового определяется, как я понимаю, развитием остальных факторов Пути и благими заслугами. 
В противном случае было бы достаточно сесть в десятидневный затвор и четвёртая джхана была бы у нас в кармане.

----------

Zom (12.03.2013), Богдан Б (12.03.2013), Доня (08.07.2017), Федор Ф (12.03.2013)

----------


## Жека

> *Традиционных* ретритов не бывает. Ретриты для мирян - это само по себе новодел двадцатого века


Да, групповые ретриты это вещь мало полезная, особенно курсы десяти дневной випассаны, якобы "несектарной" традиции, когда там христиане могут медитировать. Нужны индивидуальные ретриты под руководством грамотных наставников.
У нас в Коломбо тоже есть курсы, где достигают магганьяны :Big Grin:  С сертификатами, все по-взрослому. И даже араханты "свои" имеются, не хухры- мухры!

----------

Zom (12.03.2013), Богдан Б (12.03.2013), Тао (12.03.2013), Топпер- (12.03.2013)

----------


## Жека

> Так вот видите: сколько сидели и только один раз (как я понял) было состояние *близкое* к первой джхане. А ведь в суттах говорится о том, что  с лёгкостью, в общем то, достигают высоких джхан. Лёгкость или тяжесть достижения, или вообще невозможность такового определяется, как я понимаю, развитием остальных факторов Пути и благими заслугами. 
> В противном случае было бы достаточно сесть в десятидневный затвор и четвёртая джхана была бы у нас в кармане.


Так ведь речь - то не о дьяне как таковой, а о том, что формальная медитация помогает той же самой нравственности и ее развитию и охране дверей чувств, потому что без формальной медитации этого очень трудно достичь, без успокоения и рефлексии. 
Что дьяны достичь тяжело, это кто же спорит, ОЧЕНЬ ТЯЖЕЛО!

----------

Bob (12.03.2013), Vladiimir (12.03.2013), Zom (12.03.2013), Ануруддха (12.03.2013), Богдан Б (12.03.2013), Топпер- (12.03.2013), Федор Ф (12.03.2013)

----------


## Читтадхаммо

> У меня были состояния близкие к первой дьяне, вызванные уединением и временным подавлением пяти загрязнений. При возвращении в обычную жизнь омрачения вернулись и самадхи ушло. Это нормально и так и будет "трясти" до конечной цели. Это был удивительный опыт, к которому я довольно сильно привязалась, потому что то состояние восторга и счастья, рожденное тишиной, покоем и безмыслием - было ошеломительным. Пожалуй, я только тогда поняла, о чем говорил Будда
> 
> Две ме, бхиккаве, сукхани. 
> Самисам сукхам, нирамисам сукхам. 
> 
> Есть, о бхикку, два счастья: счастье чувственности и счастье, свободное от чувственности. Далее он говорит, что высшее счастье из этих двух, безусловно, второе.
> 
> Если бы не было этого ретрита и этого переживания, я бы не смогла оценить, что есть восторг, связанный с оставлением, и каким жалким и ничтожным выглядит "счастье", которое есть у нас в обычной жизни в виде еды, развлечений, секса и прочего. Жалкая лужица рядом с океаном. Это укрепило мою Саддху и Вирию, а также - надежду, что "знаешь, все еще будет"!


Прекрасно  вас  пониманию,в юности я переживал нечто подобное ,если не тот опыт и переживания ,то сейчас я бы вероятно уже мог бы стать циничным атеистом,хотя впитанный с детства "народный" буддизм уже глубоко все-же в подсознании .

----------

Bob (12.03.2013), Vladiimir (12.03.2013), Ануруддха (12.03.2013), Топпер- (12.03.2013), Федор Ф (12.03.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Так ведь речь - то не о дьяне как таковой, а о том, что формальная медитация помогает той же самой нравственности и ее развитию и охране дверей чувств, потому что без формальной медитации этого очень трудно достичь, без успокоения и рефлексии.


Если она идёт в помощь практики нравственности и прочим практикуемым ежедневно - тогда безусловно.

Но если это, опять таки, десятидневные семинары *вместо* ежедневной работы  - то в этом случае у меня есть сомнения. И вот когда есть дилема: медитация без всего остального или всё остальное без медитации, то второй вариант в долгосрочной перспективе, на мой взгляд, предпочтительней.

----------

Zom (12.03.2013), Богдан Б (12.03.2013)

----------


## Вантус

Сдается мне, что в наши времена небуддисты дашанами и разные шиваитские садху куда чаще достигают дхьян, так как ничем более не занимаются и никакой социальной функции не несут. Но занятие на любителя, не все индусы даже выдерживают и сбегают - чего стоит один запрет на зажигание и пользование огнем, например. Или хождение голым, или перемешивание всей еды в патре до состояния однородной кашицы перед ее приемом.

----------

Tong Po (12.03.2013), Маркион (13.03.2013), Топпер- (12.03.2013)

----------


## Thaitali

> В новодельных - да.


В традиции Махаси Саядо, которую трудно назвать новодельной, упор делается на развитие осознанности\внимательности через практику випассаны, а не на развитие джхан. Считается, что развитие джхан является предварительным этапом и  не является необходимым условием для достижения Ниббаны. Если вы их можете достичь - хорошо. Но таких очень мало. Считается, что можно увидеть три характеристики и без джхан и что концентрации на настоящем моменте моменте достаточно для пхаласамапатти.
Жизнь покажет, кто куда придет и как быстро :Smilie:

----------

Styeba (12.03.2013), Vladiimir (12.03.2013), Жека (12.03.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> В традиции Махаси Саядо, которую трудно назвать новодельной, упор делается на развитие осознанности\внимательности через практику випассаны, а не на развитие джхан.


Я в курсе про Махаси Саядо. Это, естественно продукт двадцатого века. Он создатель *собственной* системы. Она, насколько я понимаю, очень неплоха. Но это тем не менее авторский новодел.



> Считается, что развитие джхан является предварительным этапом и  не является необходимым условием для достижения Ниббаны. Если вы их можете достичь - хорошо. Но таких очень мало. Считается, что можно увидеть три характеристики и без джхан и что концентрации на настоящем моменте моменте достаточно для пхаласамапатти.


*Кем* считается?



> Жизнь покажет, кто куда придет и как быстро


Вы как-то уклонились от вопроса: сколько лет вы в буддизме?

----------

Zom (12.03.2013), Богдан Б (12.03.2013), Доня (08.07.2017)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Насчет азиатских буддистов, вот откуда у вас эта идеализация? Из пары месяцев в Тайланде? Да ну. Так же эти "буддисты" пьют, врут и прочее. Реальных азиатов, которые блюдут панча силу - очень мало. Поверьте, я насмотрелась на все это, когда раз в неделю идут в белом в храм, а потом- все те же "белые" пороки.


Плюсую. На пойя, или чуть чаще, одеваются в белое и в храм, а в остальное время и живых существ убивают - в сельском хозяйстве и рыболовстве без этого никак, и обмануть не прочь, особенно наивных иностранцев, а уж как порят свою пальмовую горилку - до беспамятства, я сейчас на побережье, тут рыбаки бывает с самого утра начинают глаза заливать. Набожностью на регулярной основе отличаются только старушки, но они везде такие, что в азиатском вате, что в русской церкви.

----------

Маркион (13.03.2013), Фил (12.03.2013)

----------


## Thaitali

> Я в курсе про Махаси Саядо. Это, естественно продукт двадцатого века. Он создатель *собственной* системы. Она, насколько я понимаю, очень неплоха. Но это тем не менее авторский новодел.


вы можете считать ее новоделом, но кому надо - тот разберется так ли это.




> *Кем* считается?


 в этой традиции считается - можно почитать книги Махаси Саядо, кому интересно.
Вообще, в практике буддизма тхеравады есть две взаимосвязанные системы - в развитии концентрации\достижении джхан (samathabhavana) и в развитии осознанности\внимательности(vipassanabhavana). Первая после достижения джхан предусматривает все равно insight meditation. Вторая - это прямой путь, непосредственно  insight meditation.




> Вы как-то уклонились от вопроса: сколько лет вы в буддизме?


не вижу большого смысла в этом вопросе :Smilie:  количество не равно качество. несколько жизней наверное...

----------


## Топпер

> вы можете считать ее новоделом, но кому надо - тот разберется так ли это.


Так не только я же так считаю. Возьмите хоть википедию. Даже там открытым текстом написано про собственную систему.



> в этой традиции считается


Т.е. в самой традиции, говорящей о том, что один из факторов Пути не нужен считается, что один из факторов Пути не нужен? Так было бы странно, если бы было по-другому  :Smilie: 



> Вообще, в практике буддизма тхеравады есть две взаимосвязанные системы - в развитии концентрации\достижении джхан (samathabhavana) и в развитии осознанности\внимательности(vipassanabhavana). Первая после достижения джхан предусматривает все равно insight meditation. Вторая - это прямой путь, непосредственно  insight meditation.


Подтвертите пожалуйста свои слова словами Будды, где бы он говорил, что есть некий путь, в котором концентрация не нужна.



> не вижу большого смысла в этом вопросе количество не равно качество. несколько жизней наверное...


А я вижу. Потому, как судя по вашим постам, в буддизме вы не очень давно. Думаю, что около двух-трёх лет, а возможно и меньше. Я прав?

----------

Zom (12.03.2013), Доня (08.07.2017), Маркион (13.03.2013)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> В традиции Махаси Саядо, которую трудно назвать новодельной, упор делается на развитие осознанности\внимательности через практику випассаны, а не на развитие джхан.


Оно и правильно - развитие внимательности, всяко полезнее, чем самогипноз через однонаправленное сосредоточение. Можете закидать меня помидорами, но самадхи и джханы ни что иное, как самогипноз.




> Жизнь покажет, кто куда придет и как быстро


Придут все к неминуемому концу существования в момент смерти, еще никто этого не избежал, а вот торопиться к этому моменту, совершенно не нужно  :Smilie:

----------

Thaitali (13.03.2013), Вантус (12.03.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Можете закидать меня помидорами, но самадхи и джханы ни что иное, как самогипноз.


Нет. Ибо в таком случае и концентрация на каком-либо деле будет самогипнозом.

----------

Маркион (13.03.2013), Тао (12.03.2013)

----------


## Ittosai

Интересно, какой метод медитации практиковал Махаси Саядо под руковдством Мингун Джетавана-саядо? Скорее всего его метод просто получил наибольшее распространение,но вряд ли это его личное изобретение. 
А насчёт концентрации..так есть она в традиции Махаси Саядо, просто не направлена на достижение джхан. А так начинающим приходится следить за движением поднятия и опускания стенки живота без всяких отмечайний трёх характеристик..т.е просто работа по первой основе внимательности..

----------

Styeba (12.03.2013)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Нет. Ибо в таком случае и концентрация на каком-либо деле будет самогипнозом.


На каком-либо деле, не концентрируются до глубины самадхи, не говоря уж о джханах - опасно для здоровья и жизни. К тому же если во время не глубокого самадхи, можно совершать простые движения, вроде ходьбы, то в глубоком самадхи/джхане - нет.

----------


## Топпер

> Интересно, какой метод медитации практиковал Махаси Саядо под руковдством Мингун Джетавана-саядо? Скорее всего его метод просто получил наибольшее распространение,но вряд ли это его личное изобретение.


Авторские методы подразумевают смещение акцентов в той или иной степени. Именно потому и называют "метод аджана Чаа", "метод Махаси саядо" и т.д.



> А насчёт концентрации..так есть она в традиции Махаси Саядо, просто не направлена на достижение джхан. А так начинающим приходится следить за движением поднятия и опускания стенки живота без всяких отмечайний трёх характеристик..т.е просто работа по первой основе внимательности..


А это, по сути, саммасати, а не саммасамадхи.

----------


## Топпер

> На каком-либо деле, не концентрируются до глубины самадхи, не говоря уж о джханах - опасно для здоровья и жизни. К тому же если во время не глубокого самадхи, можно совершать простые движения, вроде ходьбы, то в глубоком самадхи/джхане - нет.


Конечно джхана - более глубокая степень концентрации. Но природа её та же самая. И гипноз здесь ни при чём.

----------

Маркион (13.03.2013)

----------


## Zom

> в том-то и проблема, что слова Будды интерпретируются по-разному


Проинтерпертируйте мне правильно Гонака Моггаллана сутту - http://awake.kiev.ua/dhamma/canon/mn/mn107.htm

Давайте, мне интересно как "правильно" её нужно объяснять.




> Но ретрит - это как отправная точка для многих - понять, как практиковать правильно и почувствовать это на своем опыте.


Удивительно, но ведь* у Будды* отправная точка - это не ретрит вообще. А какова отправная точка у Будды? Давайте обратимся к суттам опять:

«Что же, монах, [в таком случае] отчисти *отправную точку* благих состояний. И какова отправная точка благих состояний? Это хорошо отчищенная нравственность и выправленные воззрения. *Затем*, монах, когда твоя нравственность будет хорошо отчищена, а воззрение выправлено, то, опираясь на нравственность, основываясь на нравственности, тебе следует развивать четыре основы осознанности тройственным способом. 

http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Can...u-sutta-sv.htm

Получается, что вы советуете делать вначале то, что Будда говорит делать после. Или, быть может, найдёте мне сутту, где Будда противоречит сам себе, и говорит что нужно "вначале пару ретритиков, а там дальше будет видно"? Так попробуйте найти такой текст. Только вот не найдёте, потому что нет такого, и Будда сам себе не противоречит.

Ретриты - это новодельная современная система, в которую ныне облачили "практический буддизм". Об этом есть ряд буддологических работ и статей исследователей, которые интересуются историей развития религий. Рекомендую их почитать, много нового для себя узнаете.




> Одно изучение сутт - это хорошо, но ум это не очищает.


Гораздо лучше заниматься только одним изучением сутт и больше ничем - нежели практиковать непонятно что и непонятно как, не зная то, чему учил сам Будда непосредственно.




> извините Zom, но вы наверное не совсем понимаете механизм и процессы, происходящие в уме во время правильной практики медитации випассана
> даже во время одного ретрита происхоит автоматическое очищение от многих загрязнений ума\килес. это уже ушло. Но на их место поднимаются новые загрязнения. а их у нас сами знаете, ох как много.


Это Вас так учат? Всё-таки очень, очень вам рекомендую заняться изучением канонических текстов.

----------

Богдан Б (12.03.2013), Доня (08.07.2017), Топпер- (12.03.2013), Федор Ф (12.03.2013)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Интересно, какой метод медитации практиковал Махаси Саядо под руковдством Мингун Джетавана-саядо? Скорее всего его метод просто получил наибольшее распространение,но вряд ли это его личное изобретение. 
> А насчёт концентрации..так есть она в традиции Махаси Саядо, просто не направлена на достижение джхан. А так начинающим приходится следить за движением поднятия и опускания стенки живота без всяких отмечайний трёх характеристик..т.е просто работа по первой основе внимательности..


Медитация - это довольно широкое понятие, под которым можно понимать вообще любую духовную или религиозную практику... да православная бабушка истово молящаяся и отбивающая поклоны перед иконой Николая-угодника, или камлающий шаман - тоже практикуют медитацию. Путь же достижения самадхи, одинаков во всех индийских учениях. Различия в каких-то несущественных деталях, авторских фишках и т.п.

----------

Топпер- (12.03.2013)

----------


## Ittosai

А это, по сути, саммасати, а не саммасамадхи.[/QUOTE]
Ну так это ничем не отличается от анапанасати с помощью которой достигают джхан..
Просто стихия воздуха отслеживается на основе внимательности к поднятию и опусканию стенки живота

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Конечно джхана - более глубокая степень концентрации. Но природа её та же самая. И гипноз здесь ни при чём.


Не гипноз, а *самогипноз*. Почему вы так уверены, что ни причем?

----------


## Ittosai

> Медитация - это довольно широкое понятие, под которым можно понимать вообще любую духовную или религиозную практику... да православная бабушка истово молящаяся и отбивающая поклоны перед иконой Николая-угодника, или камлающий шаман - тоже практикуют медитацию. Путь же достижения самадхи, одинаков во всех индийских учениях. Различия в каких-то несущественных деталях, авторских фишках и т.п.


Т.е. Вы считаете что все практикуют сатипатхану?

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Т.е. Вы считаете что все практикуют сатипатхану?


В своем предыдущем сообщении, на которое я ответил, вы ничего не говорили про сатипаттхану.

----------


## Zom

> И что дальше? А я повидала шри ланкийцев, которые едут в Бодхгайю, а потом пьют в кабаках; ланкийцев, которые ездят в медитационные центры и потом деньги воруют в отелях у постояльцев, и что? Очевидно, "буддизм" прекрасно срабатывает для них.


А они буддизм-то практикуют? Может они и не буддисты вовсе? А просто "шли-ланкийцы"? Я-то говорю про буддистов.




> Я тоже не говорю начинать с медитации, а с баланса. Из приводимой вами сутты вы делаете вывод, что одно жестко идет за другим, а это не так, все взаимосвязано. Еще раз говорю, что я - не о крайностях, а о балансе. Вы, видимо, обожглись на одном из этапов и теперь отрицаете его необходимость и возможность.


Вы как-то меня по-диагонали что ли читаете. Уж не знаю сколько можно об одном и том же по десять раз-то писать -(

----------


## Ittosai

> В своем предыдущем сообщении, на которое я ответил, вы ничего не говорили про сатипаттхану.


Ну речь вообще-то шла о методах Махаси Саядо..так что сатипатхана это само собой разумеющееся..

----------


## Zom

> Вообще доказательная база у Зома традиционно индивидуально-выборочная: я был на ретрите и видел то-то и то-то, никто ничего не достиг и я тоже, в буддийской стране видел благостное местное население в храме, а у нас безумных йогинов. Это означает медитация в буддизме не работает и нужно вести себя как благостное местное население - подносить цветы Будде и петь пуджы. И вот в одной сутре я нашел такие слова, которые как нельзя лучше подтверждают мою личную точку зрения. Хотя в другой сутре говорится о другом - идите и медитируйе, но в учет ее брать совершенно не стоит.


Отнюдь не в одной сутте. Смею предположить, что я изучил канон намного побольше некоторых участников форума, и имею более правильное представление о том, что же говорят тысячи канонических текстов в целом, а не выборочные фрагменты "иди и медитируй". Сутт о последовательной практике не одна и не две. Их много, некоторые более сжаты, некоторые неимоверно развёрнуты и разъяснены, как например, знаменитая ДН 2, которую Будда дал царю Аджасатту. 

Беда только в том, что все эти сутты никто не читает, никто не задумывается над ними, никто их не изучает и не принимает во внимание, не сопоставляет с другими, не приводит в единую цельную теоретическую систему. А следует только некоему "известному учителю, который говорит, что нужно делать так-то". Отсюда и все проблемы.

----------

Богдан Б (12.03.2013), Доня (08.07.2017), Маркион (13.03.2013), Тао (12.03.2013), Топпер- (12.03.2013), Читтадхаммо (12.03.2013)

----------


## Жека

> А они буддизм-то практикуют? Может они и не буддисты вовсе? А просто "шли-ланкийцы"? Я-то говорю про буддистов.
> 
> Вы как-то меня по-диагонали что ли читаете. Уж не знаю сколько можно об одном и том же по десять раз-то писать -(


Это люди, которые называют себя буддистами, равно как и те европейцы, которых вы привели в примере выше.
Мне тоже кажется, что писать об одном и том же уже излишне, и то, что вы упорствуете, именуя медитацию только дьянами - это тоже уже обсуждалось. Дьяны вообще приходят сами по себе, и после упорных тренировок в самадхи, сати, сампаджанне, и, конечно, нравственности. Но все это не значит, что нужно все практиковать по отдельности.

----------

Styeba (12.03.2013), Топпер- (12.03.2013)

----------


## Жека

> Отнюдь не в одной сутте. Смею предположить, что я изучил канон намного побольше некоторых участников форума, и имею более правильное представление о том, что же говорят тысячи канонических текстов в целом, а не выборочные фрагменты "иди и медитируй". Сутт о последовательной практике не одна и не две. Их много, некоторые более сжаты, некоторые неимоверно развёрнуты и разъяснены, как например, знаменитая ДН 2, которую Будда дал царю Аджасатту. 
> 
> Беда только в том, что все эти сутты никто не читает, никто не задумывается над ними, никто их не изучает и не принимает во внимание, не сопоставляет с другими, не приводит в единую цельную теоретическую систему. А следует только некоему "известному учителю, который говорит, что нужно делать так-то". Отсюда и все проблемы.


Ну я читаю сутты, и на минуточку - все чаще в оригинале, что снимает большинство проблем в понимании, ибо перевод есть перевод. И такое вот оторванное от Сангхи, от учителей изучение, простите, конечно, оно далеко не всегда приводит к цели, а часто может привести к самомнению и осуждению других. Кстати, традицию жить пять лет под крылом учителя вроде как Будда инициировал и поощрял.

----------


## Akaguma

> Ну я читаю сутты, и на минуточку - все чаще в оригинале, что снимает большинство проблем в понимании, ибо перевод есть перевод.


Ремарочка: ZOM - переводчик сутт.  :Smilie:

----------


## Жека

> Плюсую. На пойя, или чуть чаще, одеваются в белое и в храм, а в остальное время и живых существ убивают - в сельском хозяйстве и рыболовстве без этого никак, и обмануть не прочь, особенно наивных иностранцев, а уж как порят свою пальмовую горилку - до беспамятства, я сейчас на побережье, тут рыбаки бывает с самого утра начинают глаза заливать. Набожностью на регулярной основе отличаются только старушки, но они везде такие, что в азиатском вате, что в русской церкви.


Да, и еще они многие реально помешаны на всех этих своих обычаях: как там белый платок повязать на Упосатху, как одеваться, как стоять к статуе правильно, а чуть что - начинают шипеть на тебя, как наши бабушки в церквях. Это не нравственность, а ханжество самое настоящее.

----------

Дхармананда (13.03.2013)

----------


## Жека

> Ремарочка: ZOM - переводчик сутт.


Ну так в английском языке очень много проблем с переводами палийских терминов, но это отдельный разговор, потому что в русском варианте проблем еще больше, учитывая отсутствие языковой базы терминов и словарей.

----------


## Ануруддха

К слову о переводах. Сутра, на перевод которой ссылается Сергей:
"_Что же, монах, [в таком случае] отчисти отправную точку благих состояний. И какова отправная точка благих состояний? Это хорошо отчищенная нравственность и выправленные воззрения. Затем, монах, когда твоя нравственность будет хорошо отчищена, а воззрение выправлено, то, опираясь на нравственность, основываясь на нравственности, тебе следует развивать четыре основы осознанности тройственным способом_". 

Во-первых, поучение Будды было направлено к одному монаху, а не к сообществу, что отчасти говорит об индивидуальности ситуации.

Во-вторых, нравственность не может быть _очищена_, она может соблюдаться или не соблюдаться.

В-третьих, в других переводах этот термин звучит как добродетель, что не совсем нравственность, а нравственный образ действий человека. Т.е. образ действия должен соответствовать неким критериям. Для буддийского монаха критерием поведения, насколько я понимаю, является Виная. Т.е. Будда говорил конкретному монаху: нужно научится соблюдать Винаю и потом уже двигаться дальше. При этом он _сразу же_ дает монаху учение о сатипаттхане, а не говорит ему, что как только соблюдение Винаи будет полностью освоено, то он даст следующие наставления.

----------

Thaitali (13.03.2013), Дхармананда (13.03.2013)

----------


## Zom

> Это люди, которые называют себя буддистами, равно как и те европейцы, которых вы привели в примере выше.


Вот именно что "называют себя". А я говорю про нормальных, практикующих буддистов. Которые на самом деле буддисты.




> Ну так в английском языке очень много проблем с переводами палийских терминов, но это отдельный разговор, потому что в русском варианте проблем еще больше, учитывая отсутствие языковой базы терминов и словарей.


Если вы намекаете, что русские переводы сутты какие-то неправильные, или что я, в частности, делаю неправильные выводы о последовательных этапах практики Пути, давайте проанализируем конкретные сутты; Предлагаю начать с Ганака Моггаллана сутты. Только, боюсь, сколько бы вы ни вычитывали оригиналы, смысл русских переводов ничуть не поменяется.

----------

Фил (13.03.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (12.03.2013)

----------


## Zom

> Во-первых, поучение Будды было направлено к одному монаху, а не к сообществу, что отчасти говорит об индивидуальности ситуации.


Это лишь одна сутта из множества. Возьмите первый десяток из Дигха никаи, например, если этой мало. Или ту же Гонака Моггаллану, которую что-то все оппоненты продолжают упорно игнорировать, как будто её не существует в природе ))) Там тоже поэтапность очень хорошо и подробно расписывается. Что вначале, что потом, чем завершается. Телегу впереди лошади Будда нигде не ставит, никогда. Вы никогда, ни в единой сутте, не найдёте такого, чтобы он сначала призывал практиковать сатипаттхану, а уж потом, например, нравственность. Нигде и никогда вы таких текстов не найдёте в каноне.

Да и собственно, очень странный подход. Давайте разделим все сутты на "сугубо индивидуальные" наставления, и тогда получится в итоге не Дхамма, а некий  бессвязный набор ничем не обоснованных поучений. Возьмём, например, Сигаловада сутту, и скажем, что все её наставления подходят только мирянину Сигалаке. А остальным можно так не поступать ))




> Во-вторых, нравственность не может быть очищена, она может соблюдаться или не соблюдаться.


У Дост. Бодхи стоит слово "purify" - очищать. На пали - "висуддхи" (очищение).




> При этом он сразу же дает монаху учение о сатипаттхане, а не говорит ему, что как только соблюдение Винаи будет полностью освоено, то он даст следующие наставления.





> В-третьих, в других переводах этот термин звучит как добродетель, что не совсем нравственность, а нравственный образ действий человека.


Здесь фраза "sīlañca suvisuddhaṃ" - используется, как видите, слово "сила", которое вполне себе переводится как "нравственность". Даже если "нравственное поведение" - сути это не меняет. Вначале нужно стать нравственным, а уже потом практиковать сатипаттхану. А не наоборот.




> При этом он сразу же дает монаху учение о сатипаттхане, а не говорит ему, что как только соблюдение Винаи будет полностью освоено, то он даст следующие наставления.


Ошибаетесь. Как раз говорит.

(точнее, говорит о тщательном освоении, прежде чем браться за следующее. А этапы пути он расписывал от и до даже самым простецким мирянам - чтобы они понимали с чего путь начинается, через что проходит, и чем завершается)

----------

Богдан Б (13.03.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Ну так это ничем не отличается от анапанасати с помощью которой достигают джхан..
> Просто стихия воздуха отслеживается на основе внимательности к поднятию и опусканию стенки живота


При анапанасати акцент всё-таки на различении процессов. А при практиках концентрации внимания - на концентрации.
Да и сам объект в виде стенки живота не каноничен. Будда ведь учил "устанавливая осознанность перед собой"

----------

Богдан Б (13.03.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Не гипноз, а *самогипноз*. Почему вы так уверены, что ни причем?


Потому, что есть траносые состояния в которые действительно можно войти. Но там ум "гаснет". И вот это близко к самогипнозу, но это не то, что нужно.

----------


## Топпер

А может быть, кстати, пойти от противного и указать сутты в которых бы Будда *рекомендовал бы начинать* с медитации?

----------


## Zom

Можно найти сутты, в которых Будда говорил о надобности и полезности медитации, и при этом ни о чём другом в этих суттах речи больше не идёт. Но не существует сутт, в которых Будда вначале призывал бы медитировать, а потом (или - пусть даже не потом, а параллельно с этим) - развивать предварительные этапы.

Ганака Могаллана сутта чётко говорит о последовательности этапов, и для большей выразительности приводятся примеры с тем, как вначале строители кладут фундамент, затем берутся за первый этаж, затем за следующий и завершают постройку дома крышей. Никто не строит дом сначала с крыши, завершая фундаментом.

----------

Богдан Б (13.03.2013), Топпер- (12.03.2013)

----------


## Жека

> Вот именно что "называют себя". А я говорю про нормальных, практикующих буддистов. Которые на самом деле буддисты.
> 
> 
> 
> Если вы намекаете, что русские переводы сутты какие-то неправильные, или что я, в частности, делаю неправильные выводы о последовательных этапах практики Пути, давайте проанализируем конкретные сутты; Предлагаю начать с Ганака Моггаллана сутты. Только, боюсь, сколько бы вы ни вычитывали оригиналы, смысл русских переводов ничуть не поменяется.


Вы вот понимаете, что в языке Будды нет слова "медитация" в том смысле, как я и вы ее понимаем? Начнем с этого.
А насчет настоящих буддистов: почему вы считаете, что в Азии они есть, а в Европе нет? Вы не знаете хороших европейских монахов? Хороших йогинов? Я - знаю. Обратных же примеров полно и в Азии, и в Европе. Просто у меня сложилось впечатление, что вы вот съездили пару раз в Азию, увидели ненормальных белых буддистов и тихих и щедрых азиатов- и вот на этом основывается ваше мнение о тех и других. А все это ограничено нашим опытом и восприятием. В ЮВА очень много проблем.

----------


## Akaguma

> Вы вот понимаете, что в языке Будды нет слова "медитация" в том смысле, как я и вы ее понимаем? Начнем с этого.


Начинается игра в слова  :Big Grin:

----------

Тао (12.03.2013), Фил (13.03.2013)

----------


## Жека

> Начинается игра в слова


Это не игра, для нас правильный перевод в отсутствии живого Будды это единственная возможность понять, о чем шла речь. Особенно если отрицать необходимость учиться в какой- либо традиции.
Так вот. В языке Будды нет слова "медитация". О чем же спор/ разговор на всех этих семи страницах?

----------


## Akaguma

> О чем же спор/ разговор на всех этих семи страницах?


Получается, что для Вас ни о чем. А для меня, как минимум, о самадхи и випассане.

----------


## Vladiimir

> Я в курсе про Махаси Саядо. Это, естественно продукт двадцатого века. Он создатель *собственной* системы. Она, насколько я понимаю, очень неплоха. Но это тем не менее авторский новодел.


Метод У Нарады (именно этот метод продолжал, как я понимаю, Махаси Саядо) являлся "новодельным" только для окружавшей его тогда традиции, мейнстрима. Сам же метод основан, по-видимому, на канонических источниках.

Здесь можно привести слова Ньянапоника Махатхеры:



> Чтобы дать какое-то название методу тренировки досточтимого У Нарады, ... мы предлагаем называть его здесь Бирманским методом сатипаттхана. Но, не в том смысле, что этот метод является бирманским изобретением, а потому, что именно в Бирме практика этого древнего Пути была так умело и энергично восстановлена.






> Вы сколько лет в буддизме, простите?





> Вы как-то уклонились от вопроса: сколько лет вы в буддизме?


Сколько лет был в буддизме Ньянапоника Махатхера? Пятьдесят восемь?

----------

Styeba (12.03.2013)

----------


## Топпер

На самом деле меня радует то, что в теме хотя бы никто не отрицал необходимость нравственности, щедрости и правильного понимания. Это большой прогресс. Лет десять назад семь из десяти буддистов начали бы разговор о недвойственности и не нужности всяких сансарных пустяков типа вышеприведённых. Всё-таки доступность первоисточников делает своё дело.

----------

Epihod (24.05.2013), Thaitali (13.03.2013), Богдан Б (13.03.2013), Доня (08.07.2017), Жека (12.03.2013), Сергей Ч (12.03.2013), Тао (12.03.2013), Федор Ф (12.03.2013)

----------


## Жека

> Получается, что для Вас ни о чем. А для меня, как минимум, о самадхи и випассане.


Вот, заветные слова. Самадхи, випассана и еще саматха ( как часть саматхи). Нету никакой медитации отдельно от этого, а развивать самадхи и випассану ВМЕСТЕ и нераздельно - вот чему учил Будда. 
Здесь не о чем спорить на самом деле. Последовательность такая: сила ведет к саматхе, саматха - к сати и сампаджанне, сати и сампаджанна - к пання и дьянам, все вместе называется бхавана и цель бхаваны- Ниббана!

----------

Топпер- (12.03.2013)

----------


## Akaguma

> сила ведет к саматхе, саматха - к сати и сампаджанне, сати и сампаджанна - к пання и дьянам, все вместе называется бхавана и цель бхаваны- Ниббана!


Это ЛОЛ ваще  :Big Grin: 
В итоге, Вы сказали ровно то, что и Zom. И стоило упираться?

----------


## Жека

> Это ЛОЛ ваще 
> В итоге, Вы сказали ровно то, что и Zom. И стоило упираться?


Не знаю, кто такой лол, а я говорю то же, что и говорила: о том, что все этапы развиваются параллельно и постепенно, и что саматха и самадхи практикуются также параллельно. Дьяна же " вызревает", когда приходит время, тут вообще речь не о том, что "нельзя медитировать до развития всех предыдущих ступеней и строить дом с крыши", а о том, что дьяной, в отличие от саматхи, вообще нельзя "заниматься". Она сама возникает, и все переживания о "плохих ретритах" с плохими йогинами это ни о чем разговор.

----------

Thaitali (13.03.2013), Балабуст (13.03.2013), Топпер- (12.03.2013)

----------


## Akaguma

> что саматха и самадхи практикуются также параллельно. .


Да ради бога. Речь то о параллельности практик сила и медитационных практик.

----------

Топпер- (12.03.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Не знаю, кто такой лол, а я говорю то же, что и говорила: о том, что все этапы развиваются параллельно и постепенно, и что саматха и самадхи практикуются также параллельно. Дьяна же " вызревает", когда приходит время, тут вообще речь не о том, что "нельзя медитировать до развития всех предыдущих ступеней и строить дом с крыши", а о том, что дьяной, в отличие от саматхи, вообще нельзя "заниматься" .


Так вы по сути, действительно об одном и том же говорите. Сергей тоже не писал, что "нельзя медитировать до развития всех предыдущих ступеней". Он говорил о том, что без развития предыдущих ступеней это окажется неэффективным, т.к. та же самая джхана не достигнется.

----------


## Ануруддха

> Здесь фраза "sīlañca suvisuddhaṃ" - используется, как видите, слово "сила", которое вполне себе переводится как "нравственность". Даже если "нравственное поведение" - сути это не меняет. Вначале нужно стать нравственным, а уже потом практиковать сатипаттхану. А не наоборот.


Это ключевой момент - быть нравственным (а это ни много ни мало полностью очищенный ум), и соблюдать внешнее нравственное поведение. И мы уже как-то это обсуждали, что термин нравственность в сутре был переведен неправильно, а правильно - нравственное поведение. И на примере данной сутры хорошо видно, что этап нравственного поведения весьма условный поскольку _тут же_ дается наставление по медитации. Очевидно, что вести себя правильно человек либо хочет, может, либо нет. Чтобы убедиться в этом достаточно небольшого времени иначе Будда бы попросил монаха вернуться к нему за наставлениями через год-другой.

----------

Thaitali (13.03.2013), Дубинин (13.03.2013)

----------


## Ittosai

> При анапанасати акцент всё-таки на различении процессов. А при практиках концентрации внимания - на концентрации.
> Да и сам объект в виде стенки живота не каноничен. Будда ведь учил "устанавливая осознанность перед собой"


Не совсем понял..Вы считаете что анапанасати не подходит для развития концентрации? А какие тогда практики для развития концентрации?
Насчёт каноничности не знаю, я думал что такой метод ничем не противоречит 4-м сатипатханам.

----------


## Топпер

> Не совсем понял..Вы считаете что анапанасати не подходит для развития концентрации? А какие тогда практики для развития концентрации?


Для развития концентрации в анапанасати не нужно отслеживать разницу в коротком или длинном вдохе/выдохе. Это скорее будет мешать.



> Насчёт каноничности не знаю, я думал что такой метод ничем не противоречит 4-м сатипатханам.


Тем не менее стенка живота не описывается. А уж как дальше искать противоречие или соответствие - здесь поле для деятельности. Кто-то и тай-цзы считает соответствующим четырём опорам. Или фехтование. И действительно, прямого противоречия в этом нет. Но и каноничным все эти опоры назвать сложно.
Анекдот про медитацию во время курения помните?

----------

Ittosai (12.03.2013)

----------


## Ittosai

В анапанастати и в наблюдении поднятия и опускания стенки живота опора ведь одна-"вайо дхату"..если я конечно ничего не путаю. А про анекдот не слыхал :Wink:

----------


## Жека

> Это ключевой момент - быть нравственным (а это ни много ни мало полностью очищенный ум), и соблюдать внешнее нравственное поведение. И мы уже как-то это обсуждали, что термин нравственность в сутре был переведен неправильно, а правильно - нравственное поведение. И на примере данной сутры хорошо видно, что этап нравственного поведения весьма условный поскольку _тут же_ дается наставление по медитации. Очевидно, что вести себя правильно человек либо хочет, может, либо нет. Чтобы убедиться в этом достаточно небольшого времени иначе Будда бы попросил монаха вернуться к нему за наставлениями через год-другой.


Да. Я говорила с Зомом вовсе не в ключе того, что нравственность не важна или что дьяны это на "потом". Это понятно. Речь шла о том, что я возражала против тезиса, что сначала надо развить нравственность в совершенстве и охрану чувств и избавиться, на минуточку, от килес! И потом идти в лес. В лес - без килес! Как лозунг  :Wink: 
А на самом деле нравственное поведение необходимо и пить водку и медитировать нереально, но вот где грани этого поведения? Даже сотапанны "срываются". Кто- то из великих учителей трактует силу вообще не как просто панча силу, а очень широко: как рефлексию и випассану (видеть три характеристики в каждом объекте), и вести себя нравственно в соответствии с этой мудростью. 
И мы вставляли свои пять копеек: что даже если ты не идеально нравственный и до дьян тебе как до луны, то можно все это формировать и в повседневной жизни, и на подушке, так как подушка помогает сосредоточиться и успокоиться, тем самым, убирая временно загрязнения в уме.

----------

Thaitali (13.03.2013), Ануруддха (12.03.2013), Топпер- (12.03.2013)

----------


## Жека

> Для развития концентрации в анапанасати не нужно отслеживать разницу в коротком или длинном вдохе/выдохе. Это скорее будет мешать.
> 
> Тем не менее стенка живота не описывается. А уж как дальше искать противоречие или соответствие - здесь поле для деятельности. Кто-то и тай-цзы считает соответствующим четырём опорам. Или фехтование. И действительно, прямого противоречия в этом нет. Но и каноничным все эти опоры назвать сложно.
> Анекдот про медитацию во время курения помните?


Так у дост. Саядо же не только на животе концентрация, там вообще полнейшая осознанность. Я пробовала так практиковать и нашла это крайне сложным. 

"Хотя нужно созерцать любой объект, возникающий в дверях восприятия, его не нужно сопровождать мыслями о нем. Нужно только уделять обнаженное внимание тому, что возникает на той или иной двери восприятия.
“Тот, кто не питает страсти к вещам, которые он видит,
А может осознанно, с ясной головой, подвергаться восприятию,
С невоспаленным сердцем, ни к чему не привязывается.
Тот, кто не питает страсти к вещам, которые он слышит, обоняет,
Пробует на вкус, касается и чувствует,
А может осознанно, с ясной головой, подвергаться восприятию,
С невоспаленным сердцем, ни к чему не привязывается.”
Тот, кто познает давление и движение стенки живота, созерцая ее подъем и падение, - это “тот, кто не питает страсти к вещам, которые он чувствует, а может осознанно, с ясной головой, подвергаться восприятию”.

----------

Ittosai (12.03.2013), Styeba (12.03.2013), Топпер- (12.03.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> В анапанастати и в наблюдении поднятия и опускания стенки живота опора ведь одна-"вайо дхату"..если я конечно ничего не путаю.


При випассане происходит ещё и различение. Во первых начала и конца воздуха, во-вторых, пауз, в-третьих длительности того и другого. А далее может начинать отслеживаться ещё и взаимовлияние на ум и тело. Т.е. цель именно *различать* процессы. Смотреть, как с возникновением этого, возникает то, с прекращением этого прекращается то.



> А про анекдот не слыхал


Бородатый:

Два практика встречаются и один из них видит, что второй курит.
- Как ты умудряешься курить, когда наш учитель запрещает это делать!
- Почему ты так решил?
- Я спрашивал у него можно ли курить во время медитации и он мне запретил это делать, - говорит первый.
- Ты просто неправильно подошёл к вопросу. Я спросил у учителя можно ли мне медитировать во время курения и он сказал, что можно.

----------

Ittosai (12.03.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Так у дост. Саядо же не только на животе концентрация, там вообще полнейшая осознанность. Я пробовала так практиковать и нашла это крайне сложным.


я в том смысле обсуждаю, что его методика хотя и хорошая, но всё-таки авторская. Да, она на основе канонических сутт, но осмысление - его. И про этот момент нужно памятовать.

----------

Доня (08.07.2017)

----------


## Zom

Что-то кто в лес, кто по дрова. Ещё раз для прояснения того тезиса, который я в теме отстаиваю: если плохо развит пункт N1, то нет смысла напрягаться по поводу пункта N2. Если (при развитом первом пункте) плохо развит пункт N2, нет смысла напрягаться по поводу пункта N3. Если не развит N3... нет смысла напрягаться насчёт 4-го... а "лесная формальная медитация" - это пункт номер 7. Если вы думаете, что если вы будете с наскока практиковать пункт N7, и тем самым при этом разовьются до нужной степени все остальные предыдущие - то вы сильно заблуждаетесь, ибо это всё равно, что пытаться строить крышу, наивно полагая, что тем самым построится фундамент. 

Я ещё в более старой теме приводил пример с игрой на гитаре (или другом муз. инструменте). Глупо думать, что проводя всё своё время за попыткой импровизировать (это очень продвинутый этап во владении инструментом), вы тем самым разовьёте все базовые этапы. Тот, кто так делает, тот дурак, и любой профессиональный гитарист вам об этом скажет. Ещё приводил пример с математикой (схожий есть в десять раз мной упомянутой МН 107). Если вы не зная ни арифметики, ни алгебры, ни тригонометрии, возьмётесь решать какие-то трёхэтажные уравнения из вышки - при этом полагая, что тем самым сразу получите все математические навыки и умения, то вы тоже не шибко умно поступите ))

----------

Богдан Б (13.03.2013), Доня (08.07.2017), Топпер- (12.03.2013)

----------


## Ittosai

Методика не его а дост. Мингун Джетавана-Cаядо. http://www.aimwell.org/Photos/Mingun/mingun.html   Просто у дост Махаси Саядо были влиятельные почитатели..вот и развернулся этот метод вширь

----------

Топпер- (12.03.2013)

----------


## Жека

> я в том смысле обсуждаю, что его методика хотя и хорошая, но всё-таки авторская. Да, она на основе канонических сутт, но осмысление - его. И про этот момент нужно памятовать.


Ну, противоречий же нет с суттами, и хорошо, и основана методика на суттах, это скорее подход, а не новое направление. Вообще, у самого Будды методик было так много! И он видел умы существ, поэтому ему и не приходилось учить всех одинаково. 
А вот нынешние групповые ретриты чаще всего - это трата времени, так как все люди с разным бэкграундом, а их, как в армии: сиди столько, ходи столько, слушай столько.

----------

Zom (12.03.2013), Доня (08.07.2017), Топпер- (12.03.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Ну, противоречий же нет с суттами, и хорошо, и основана методика на суттах, это скорее подход, а не новое направление. Вообще, у самого Будды методик было так много! И он видел умы существ, поэтому ему и не приходилось учить всех одинаково.


Здесь участница начала с того, что написала:



> В традиции Махаси Саядо, которую трудно назвать новодельной, упор делается на развитие осознанности\внимательности через практику випассаны, а не на развитие джхан. Считается, что развитие джхан является предварительным этапом и  *не является необходимым условием* для достижения Ниббаны. Если вы их можете достичь - хорошо. Но таких очень мало. *Считается, что можно увидеть три характеристики и без джхан* и что концентрации на настоящем моменте моменте достаточно для пхаласамапатти.


И именно поэтому пришлось переключиться на Махаси саядо.

----------


## Жека

Zom, ну вот вы упорствуете и не слышите никого. Согласно вашей логике, если у человека нет "правильных воззрений", а это, между прочим, в том числе такие высокие воззрения, как воззрения о трех характеристиках, четырех Истинах  - он не может развивать щедрость? Вам самому не смешно?

----------


## Топпер

> Zom, ну вот вы упорствуете и не слышите никого. Согласно вашей логике, если у человека нет "правильных воззрений", а это, между прочим, в том числе такие высокие воззрения, как воззрения о трех характеристиках, четырех Истинах  - он не может развивать щедрость? Вам самому не смешно?


А вот это, кстати говоря, хороший вопрос. Вполне может быть, что и не способен. Ведь щедрость - щедрости рознь. Например можно жертвовать из-за желания славы и это будет неправильным. А можно жертвовать в надежде научится чему-то великому от того, кому жертвуешь. И в этом случае жертвуют исключительно учителям с именем и это тоже не совсем правильно. А вот жертвовать из сострадания - это будет правильным.

----------

Zom (12.03.2013), Богдан Б (13.03.2013), Доня (08.07.2017)

----------


## Вантус

В тибетской традиции сохранились и вдох-выдох, и стенка живота как объекты шаматхи. Однако большую популярность там получили всякие светящиеся шарики, буквы и т.п., короче то, что в хатха-йоге называют внешней и внутренней тратакой. Причем внешнюю тратаку (средоточение на рисунке, свече и т.п.), широко распространенную у хатха-йогов, я видел лишь в некоторых кагьюпинских текстах.

Относительно нравственности и прочего - во всех дхармических религиях считается, что нравственное поведение - основа йоги. Даже самые отмороженные капалики и то строго практиковали нравственность, строго соблюдая свои самаи, в том числе и требовавшие от них асоциального поведения, наряду с отречением от мира.

----------

Ittosai (12.03.2013), Богдан Б (13.03.2013), Топпер- (12.03.2013)

----------


## Жека

> А вот это, кстати говоря, хороший вопрос. Вполне может быть, что и не способен. Ведь щедрость - щедрости рознь. Например можно жертвовать из-за желания славы и это будет неправильным. А можно жертвовать в надежде научится чему-то великому от того, кому жертвуешь. И в этом случае жертвуют исключительно учителям с именем и это тоже не совсем правильно. А вот жертвовать из сострадания - это будет правильным.


Щедрость же не только к учителям, к друзьям, родным, и с этим качеством кто- то рождается: посмотрите на детей, кто- то с детства склонен делиться, а кто- то нуждается в воспитании. 
Насчет жертвовать определенным учителям - не вижу ничего дурного. Мы же не Анатхапиндики и не Висакхи и всем помочь нереально, надо выбрать фокус, так сказать.
А то я так и представила себе: к Зому приходит человек и говорит: хочу дать денег Тхераваде. Ру. А тот ему: а ты развил в совершенстве Правильные взгляды? Нет? Ну иди тогда, лет десять еще поразвивай и потом щедрость проявляй))

----------

Топпер- (12.03.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Насчет жертвовать определенным учителям - не вижу ничего дурного. Мы же не Анатхапиндики и не Висакхи и всем помочь нереально, надо выбрать фокус, так сказать.


Согласен - это жизнь. Я сам вполне возможно, что также сделал бы.  Но при пристальном взгляде всё-таки это будет не совсем верным. Потому, что происходит оценка: "помогу тому, кто меня  научит". Т.е. будет наличествовать тонкий товарно-денежный подход: платить только за качественный товар.



> А то я так и представила себе: к Зому приходит человек и говорит: хочу дать денег Тхераваде. Ру. А тот ему: а ты развил в совершенстве Правильные взгляды? Нет? Ну иди тогда, лет десять еще поразвивай и потом щедрость проявляй))


По крайней мере если бы пришли нормальные братки с подходом "бери деньги и отпусти грехи", я бы ещё 10 раз подумал стоит ли брать или переадресовать их к православным. 
Анекдот про кота, попа и синагогу наверное помните?

----------

Богдан Б (13.03.2013), Мира Смирнова (22.06.2013)

----------


## Zom

> Zom, ну вот вы упорствуете и не слышите никого. Согласно вашей логике, если у человека нет "правильных воззрений", а это, между прочим, в том числе такие высокие воззрения, как воззрения о трех характеристиках, четырех Истинах - он не может развивать щедрость? Вам самому не смешно?


Не смешно. Во-первых, правильные воззрения - отнюдь не только четыре истины и три характеристики, а ещё много чего. И в первую очередь, это понимание того, что является умелым (благим), а что является неумелым. Это - очень немало, и мы видим на примере многочисленных людей в мире, что они не понимают этого, не имея этих правильных воззрений. Когда человек не знает, что является благим, а что является неблагим - то о каком развитии нравственности можно, например, говорить? Опять-таки, даже если он этот момент усвоил - но при этом, допустим, не верит в множественность жизни и в камму, опять-таки, какой ему резон совершенствоваться в нравственности, практиковать её, тренировать, стараясь убрать даже малейшие изъяны? Никакого. "Живу, никого не трогаю, вот и я нравственный. А в момент смерти что маньяк, что святой - у обоих один исход". Будда в МН 60 говорит, что при подобных воззрениях человек не видит смысла в очищении нравственности. Так что, как видите, очень важно "исправить" (как говорят тексты) воззрения, прежде чем приступать к практике нравственности.

С щедростью аналогично. Как можно развивать до совершенства щедрость, если ты не видишь смысла в развитии этого качества глобально? А подарки на день рождения да, люди дарят конечно. Но целенаправленно и интенсивно они щедрость не развивают.

----------

Богдан Б (13.03.2013), Доня (08.07.2017), Топпер- (12.03.2013)

----------


## Жека

> Согласен - это жизнь. Я сам вполне возможно, что также сделал бы.  Но при пристальном взгляде всё-таки это будет не совсем верным. Потому, что происходит оценка: "помогу тому, кто меня  научит". Т.е. будет наличествовать тонкий товарно-денежный подход: платить только за качественный товар.
> 
> По крайней мере если бы пришли нормальные братки с подходом "бери деньги и отпусти грехи", я бы ещё 10 раз подумал стоит ли брать или переадресовать их к православным. 
> Анекдот про кота, попа и синагогу наверное помните?


Ну так накопление заслуг это в принципе вообще такая духовная спекуляция, если можно так сказать. Я тебе помогу, а потом к дэвам полечу. И ничего - такая мотивация лучше скупости. А тот уровень щедрости, о котором, должно быть, вы говорите, это уже очень мудрая и беспредметная щедрость, мудита, она редко бывает. 
С братков нельзя брать денег, но что мы все о крайностях? Мы, как мне кажется, говорим о среднем буддисте, который соблюдает более менее пять принципов, читает книжки, делает апанасати, пытается построить сати и так далее. 
Зачем браткам тхеравада? )

----------

Топпер- (12.03.2013)

----------


## Жека

> Не смешно. Во-первых, правильные воззрения - отнюдь не только четыре истины и три характеристики, а ещё много чего. И в первую очередь, это понимание того, что является умелым (благим), а что является неумелым. Это - очень немало, и мы видим на примере многочисленных людей в мире, что они не понимают этого, не имея этих правильных воззрений. Когда человек не знает, что является благим, а что является неблагим - то о каком развитии нравственности можно, например, говорить? Опять-таки, даже если он этот момент усвоил - но при этом, допустим, не верит в множественность жизни и в камму, опять-таки, какой ему резон совершенствоваться в нравственности, практиковать её, тренировать, стараясь убрать даже малейшие изъяны? Никакого. "Живу, никого не трогаю, вот и я нравственный. А в момент смерти что маньяк, что святой - у обоих один исход". Будда в МН 60 говорит, что при подобных воззрениях человек не видит смысла в очищении нравственности. Так что, как видите, очень важно "исправить" (как говорят тексты) воззрения, прежде чем приступать к практике нравственности.
> 
> С щедростью аналогично. Как можно развивать до совершенства щедрость, если ты не видишь смысла в развитии этого качества глобально? А подарки на день рождения да, люди дарят конечно. Но целенаправленно и интенсивно они щедрость не развивают.


Так вот опять к вопросу о терминологии: что есть Правильное Воззрение и в чьей интерпретации. Если это вера в закон кармы - это одно, это и у теистических религий есть. А вот понимание патичья самуппада это уже совсем другое нечто, но кто скажет, что ПС - не относится к Правильным Воззренниям?

----------


## Топпер

> Мы, как мне кажется, говорим о среднем буддисте, который соблюдает более менее пять принципов, читает книжки, делает апанасати, пытается построить сати и так далее. 
> Зачем браткам тхеравада? )


Да, самого главного нет. Грехи не искупаются  :Smilie:

----------

Доня (08.07.2017)

----------


## Леонид Ш

Вообще, речь в теме шла не просто о практике баваны, прежде основательного развития предварительных этапов пути, а именно о уходе от мира в монастырь, пещеру, лес, и практике хард-баваны круглые сутки напролет. Тут Zom прав, прежде чем совершить такой шаг, буддисту нужно очистить более грубые омрачения, иначе получаются монахи, которые по нравственности и осознанности, до уровня мирян даже не дотягивают, и вся их отшельническая жизнь заключается в ношении чивары и поедании даны.

----------

Zom (12.03.2013), Богдан Б (13.03.2013), Доня (08.07.2017), Сергей Ч (12.03.2013), Топпер- (12.03.2013)

----------


## Zom

> Так вот опять к вопросу о терминологии: что есть Правильное Воззрение и в чьей интерпретации. Если это вера в закон кармы - это одно, это и у теистических религий есть. А вот понимание патичья самуппада это уже совсем другое нечто, но кто скажет, что ПС - не относится к Правильным Воззренниям?


Так суттах всё есть. Самма-диттхи - вещь комплексная. Туда входит целый набор правильных пониманий, знаний и верований (т.е. мировоззренческих убеждений). Вот тут, например, весьма важный ракурс правильных воззрений раскрывается - http://theravada.ru/Teaching/Canon/S...a-sutta-sv.htm




> Вообще, речь в теме шла не просто о практике баваны, прежде основательного развития предварительных этапов пути, а именно о уходе от мира в монастырь, пещеру, лес, и практие хард-баваны круглые сутки напролет. Тут Zom прав, прежде чем совершить такой шаг, буддисту нужно очистить более грубые омрачения,


Именно. И при этом, я это особо подчеркну, я нигде не сказал, что "этого делать нельзя". Делать-то можно - кто хочет, пусть делает. Просто по большей части подобные занятия будут пустой тратой времени из-за неготовности. В худшем - может вообще крышу сорвать или же наступит депрессия и охватят сильные сомнения. И сам Будда говорил, что если монах решился на затворничество, но у него "не пошло" - то ему следует вернуться в Сангху и жить среди монахов (уделяя внимание предварительным этапам практики).

----------

Богдан Б (13.03.2013), Сергей Ч (12.03.2013), Топпер- (12.03.2013)

----------


## Жека

> Так суттах всё есть. Самма-диттхи - вещь комплексная. Туда входит целый набор правильных пониманий, знаний и верований (т.е. мировоззренческих убеждений). Вот тут, например, весьма важный ракурс правильных воззрений раскрывается - [url]http://theravada.ru/Teaching/Canon/Suttanta/Texts/mn7-vatthupama-sutta-sv.


О чем и речь, что комплексная, и в разных суттах показан разный уровень, и мой вопрос был связан с тем: вы действительно считаете, что пока не воспитаешь весь спектр самма- диттхи- забудь о щедрости? Да само понимание щедрости это уже самма- диттхи! Как это можно разделять: сначала один, затем второй и так далее?
Кстати, в лесных монастырях и живут с Сангхой сейчас, там просто контакт с мирянами ограничен, равно как и ритуальная часть современного азиатского буддизма.

----------


## Ануруддха

Любая последовательная методика обучения подразумевает:
1) Обучение (теория)
2) Практическое освоение теории 
3) Контроль полученных навыков или результатов
4) Переход к следующему этапу после успешного пройденного контроля

Если какой либо этап обучения можно не контролировать и сразу обучать следующему этапу то это говорит о том, что этот этап формальный и для всех очевидный, либо никакой последовательности нет, а есть комплексное обучение.

----------

Thaitali (13.03.2013), Доня (08.07.2017), Кхантибало (13.03.2013), Топпер- (12.03.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Если какой либо этап обучения можно не контролировать и сразу обучать следующему этапу то это говорит о том, что этот этап формальный и для всех очевидный, либо никакой последовательности нет, а есть комплексное обучение.


Либо, что есть некоторый популизм, как например в затворах Гоенки, когда говорят о том, что заниматься випассаной можно людям любого вероисповедания. В итоге получаем людей у которых в религиозной традиции написано "випассана", но которые при этом ни разу не считают себя буддистами.

----------

Ануруддха (12.03.2013)

----------


## Ануруддха

> Здесь фраза "sīlañca suvisuddhaṃ" - используется, как видите, слово "сила", которое вполне себе переводится как "нравственность".


Silа - это не нравственность, sila - это добродетель или нравственное поведение. Т.е. это внешне правильное поведение, тогда как нравственность - это внутренняя моральная установка. И это принципиально важный момент.

----------

Топпер- (12.03.2013)

----------


## Ануруддха

> Либо, что есть некоторый популизм, как например в затворах Гоенки, когда говорят о том, что заниматься випассаной можно людям любого вероисповедания. В итоге получаем людей у которых в религиозной традиции написано "випассана", но которые при этом ни разу себя не считают себя буддистами.


Так это другая крайность того же подхода: только "нравственность" - только медитация.

----------

Топпер- (12.03.2013)

----------


## Топпер

"*Только* нравственность" всё-таки здесь никто не отстаивает.

----------


## Ануруддха

Но намекают, что она должна быть развита до совершенства, а в чем совершенство - не уточняют...

----------


## Топпер

Это перебор. У нас в центре никто столь жёстко условия не ставит. Медитируют все, кто хочет. Максимум, что мы говорим это, что ни медитацией единой продвигается буддист.

----------


## Zom

> Но намекают, что она должна быть развита до совершенства, а в чем совершенство - не уточняют...


Совершенство, например, в прочном соблюдении панча-силы. Устраивает такое определение?
А вообще, чтобы понять насколько этап освоен - можно опробовать следующий. Если вы его пробуете, но ничего путного не выходит, то, очевидно, предыдущий недостаточно освоен. Это же касается, кстати, и высших этапов - джхан. В Гави сутте Будда говорит, что если монах глупый, то, не освоив в полной мере первую джхану, он начнёт ломиться ко второй. В итоге потеряет обе.




> Silа - это не нравственность, sila - это добродетель или нравственное поведение. Т.е. это внешне правильное поведение, тогда как нравственность - это внутренняя моральная установка.


Окей. И каким палийским словом вы будете отмечать первое, а каким второе?

----------

Богдан Б (13.03.2013), Нико (12.03.2013), Тао (12.03.2013)

----------


## Thaitali

> И мы вставляли свои пять копеек: что даже если ты не идеально нравственный и до дьян тебе как до луны, то можно все это формировать и в повседневной жизни, и на подушке, так как подушка помогает сосредоточиться и успокоиться, тем самым, убирая временно загрязнения в уме.


а почему вы считаете что загрязнения в уме убираются *временно*?

----------


## Топпер

> а почему вы считаете что загрязнения в уме убираются *временно*?


Потому, что постоянно они убираются только у Арахантов.

----------


## Thaitali

> Потому, что постоянно они убираются только у Арахантов.


если я правильно поняла, Женя считает, что во время медитации загрязнения ума временно убираются, но потом возвращаются обратно. Насколько мне известно, те загрязнения, что ушли во время правильной медитации, уже назад не возвращаются. Просто на их место поднимается следующий слой загрязнений.
А у Арахантов они убираются полностью.

----------


## Топпер

> если я правильно поняла, Женя считает, что во время медитации загрязнения ума временно убираются, но потом возвращаются обратно. Насколько мне известно, те загрязнения, что ушли во время правильной медитации, уже назад не возвращаются. Просто на их место поднимается следующий слой загрязнений.


Это, опять таки, к вопросу насчёт того, как давно вы пришли к буддизму.  :Smilie:

----------


## Thaitali

> Это, опять таки, к вопросу насчёт того, как давно вы пришли к буддизму.


никто не сомневается что вы здесь самый старый и опытный буддист :Smilie: 
дайте тогда пожалуйста ссылку на первоисточник, где об этом говорится

----------


## Топпер

> никто не сомневается что вы здесь самый старый и опытный буддист
> дайте тогда пожалуйста ссылку на первоисточник, где об этом говорится


Почти любую сутту возмьите, в которой Будда говорит о преодолении тех или иных возникающих помех. Хотя бы вот эту. В ней Будда поясняет, что нужно делать для того, чтобы не возникли те или иные помехи, или если возникли, как их преодолеть. По вашей же теории получается, что если они преодолены, то вновь не возникнут. Конечно же это не так. Если бы они более не проявлялись, мы бы были уже на ступенях святости. Но таковое возможно не ранее уровня Сотапаны (да и то только в отношении трёх оков). Или попробуйте поговорить со старыми монахами. Они вам тоже расскажут, что всё не столь гладко, как представляют на курсах ускоренного просветления.

----------

Zom (13.03.2013), Андрей Лиходедов (13.03.2013), Богдан Б (13.03.2013), Доня (08.07.2017), Жека (13.03.2013), Петр Полянцев (14.03.2013), Сергей Ч (13.03.2013)

----------


## Ануруддха

> Окей. И каким палийским словом вы будете отмечать первое, а каким второе?


Оба термина,  добродетель и нравственное поведение, однотипные и переводятся обратно на пали одним словом - sila.

При этом практика sila для монахов - это соблюдение правил Винаи: http://www.accesstoinsight.org/ptf/d...ila/index.html

Если пересказать указанную сутру простыми словами, то получается примерно следующее:
Только постриженный монах обращается к Будде за наставлением. Тот ему отвечает, что осваивай монашеские _правила поведения_, соблюдай распорядок дня и как только полностью освоишься начинай практиковать. Вполне по-человечески понятный и естественный подход. Этапов в нем не больше, чем в наставлении: прежде чем начать медитировать вам нужно сесть.

И еще раз уточню, поскольку обсуждается это уже не в первый раз, в сутре идет речь не о нравственности, а о нравственном поведении и это существенно меняет смысл сутры.

----------

Жека (13.03.2013)

----------


## Жека

Пять омрачений: гнев, тяга к чувственности, сомнения, апатия и лень, и тревоги и беспокойства - это не что- то, иногда "волнующее нас" ( читай- всех не- арахантов и не-Будд). Это норма нашего бытия, то, с чем мы живем и " на чем сидим".
Во всяких там пост-буддийских системах принято отвергать сие, тешась, что, мол, самсара равна Ниббане, и что омрачения есть "не- омрачения", и что "просто живи здесь и сейчас и наслаждайся". Все это духовный мусор и порождение омраченного ума, который не хочет признать тот факт, что он омраченный. Действительно, это тяжело принять, и только практика саматхи и випассаны позволяет увидеть, что поток нашего существования зиждется на этих пяти китах. 
Будда говорил, что в этом мире никто, кроме араханта, не может заявлять, что он абсолютно счастлив и ум его чист - даже на одну минуту. 
Один мудрый Учитель говорит: "Если хотя бы пару минут в день вы провели в самадхи, когда ваши нивараны оставили вас полностью - это уже великое достижение. Пара минут без омрачений означает спокойствие ума в течение примерно получаса".
Потом все возвращается опять. Иногда это сводит с ума - эти возвращения. Когда после ретрита, когда ты полон любви к "существам", садишься в автобус и ловишь себя на мысли: "откуда их столько взялось и провалились бы они куда подальше!""
 :Wink:

----------

Ittosai (13.03.2013), Алик (15.03.2013), Богдан Б (14.03.2013), Доня (08.07.2017), Наталья (14.03.2013), Сергей Ч (13.03.2013), Топпер- (13.03.2013), Федор Ф (13.03.2013)

----------


## Zom

> И еще раз уточню, поскольку обсуждается это уже не в первый раз, в сутре идет речь не о нравственности, а о нравственном поведении и это существенно меняет смысл сутры.


Это не более, чем ваши догадки.




> Когда после ретрита, когда ты полон любви к "существам", садишься в автобус и ловишь себя на мысли: "откуда их столько взялось и провалились бы они куда подальше!""


Вот поэтому и сомнительна эта ретритная система, когда после подобные вещи происходят.

----------

Akaguma (13.03.2013)

----------


## Жека

> Вот поэтому и сомнительна эта ретритная система, когда после подобные вещи происходят.


Ага, а без медитации буддист прямо весь в Брахмавихарах 24 часа в сутки )
То, что "они возвращаются" это очевидно для любого практика, и это кропотливая работа длинною в жизнь /ни, включающая и силу, и самадхи, и панню. Никуда не деться от этого.

----------

Styeba (14.03.2013), Наталья (14.03.2013), Топпер- (13.03.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Потом все возвращается опять. Иногда это сводит с ума - эти возвращения. Когда после ретрита, когда ты полон любви к "существам", садишься в автобус и ловишь себя на мысли: "откуда их столько взялось и провалились бы они куда подальше!""


Вот я и считаю, что лучше в социуме научиться любить всяко-разных существ, хотя бы понимать их научиться, чем в ретрите развивать в себе восторженность, типа: "О как я их всех люблю!" Плакать там и т.п. А потом -- суровое возвращение в реальность, где у тебя воруют вещи, обзываются и пр.

----------

Tong Po (13.03.2013), Доня (09.07.2017)

----------


## Жека

> Вот я и считаю, что лучше в социуме научиться любить всяко-разных существ, хотя бы понимать их научиться, чем в ретрите развивать в себе восторженность, типа: "О как я их всех люблю!" Плакать там и т.п. А потом -- суровое возвращение в реальность, где у тебя воруют вещи, обзываются и пр.


Для метты есть два уровня: "реал" и метта бхавана. Все должно быть в гармонии: культивирование дружелюбие и помощи в повседневности, и медитация на Каранния Метта сутту. Будда говорит в одной из сутт, что развитие дружелюбия по отношению ко всем ЖС на одну секунду приносит больший плод, чем ежедневное жертвование котлов с пищей голодающим.

----------

Алик (15.03.2013), Андрей Лиходедов (13.03.2013), Богдан Б (14.03.2013), Леонид Ш (13.03.2013), Сергей Ч (13.03.2013), Топпер- (13.03.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Вот я и считаю, что лучше в социуме научиться любить всяко-разных существ, хотя бы понимать их научиться, чем в ретрите развивать в себе восторженность, типа: "О как я их всех люблю!" Плакать там и т.п. А потом -- суровое возвращение в реальность, где у тебя воруют вещи, обзываются и пр.


Комбинация обоих методов полезна.

----------

Tong Po (13.03.2013), Богдан Б (14.03.2013)

----------


## Zom

> Ага, а без медитации буддист прямо весь в Брахмавихарах 24 часа в сутки )
> То, что "они возвращаются" это очевидно для любого практика,


Я про чрезмерный ретритно-медитативный интенсив говорю. Не полезен он, перегибание палки.

----------

Топпер- (13.03.2013)

----------


## Ануруддха

Частично снимаю свои критические замечанию по поводу последовательности, поэтапности подхода в обучении Дахмме. Этапы хорошо описаны в Ганакамоггалана сутте:
ДобродетельОхрана дверей чувствУмеренность в едеБодрствованиеОсознанность и бдительностьПреодоление пяти помехДжхана 

Но при этом речь все таки идет не об абстрактной совершенной нравственности, а о правильном поведении:
_
Добродетель (сила)

"Иди, монах, будь добродетелен, живи, обуздывая себя в соответствии с Патимоккхой, совершенный в поведении и действиях. Тренируйся, приняв правила обучения, видя опасность в мельчайших проступках".

Как только, брахман, монах добродетелен, обуздывая себя в соответствии с Патимоккхой, совершенный в поведении и действиях, и тренируется, приняв правила обучения, видя опасность в малейших проступках. Татхагата обучает его далее, говоря:..._

Собственно практика, в современном понимании, начинается с пятого этапа и последний этап - это уже результат медитации. Получается, что для буддиста-мирянина необходимым условием до начала медитации является соблюдение 5 правил поведения, охрана чувств и умеренность.

----------

Zom (13.03.2013), Богдан Б (14.03.2013), Доня (09.07.2017), Топпер- (13.03.2013)

----------


## Жека

> Я про чрезмерный ретритно-медитативный интенсив говорю. Не полезен он, перегибание палки.


Надо просто найти учителя и следовать его инструкциям, тогда не будет перегибов. Одному запереться и пытаться что- то делать это да, не гуд.

----------


## Топпер

> Надо просто найти учителя и следовать его инструкциям, тогда не будет перегибов. Одному запереться и пытаться что- то делать это да, не гуд.


С учителем это, как правило, уже длительное проживание. Там и отношения другие и стиль другой и даже темп жизни несколько иной.

----------


## Zom

> Надо просто найти учителя и следовать его инструкциям


В том и дело, что это-то как раз очень непросто (во всех возможных смыслах, которые только в это утверждение можно вложить .)

----------

Доня (09.07.2017)

----------


## Жека

> В том и дело, что это-то как раз очень непросто (во всех возможных смыслах, которые только в это утверждение можно вложить .)


Непросто, зато потом все очень хорошо! Когда живешь рядом (или в любой момент можешь приехать) к Учителю, который десятилетиями в монашестве и для себя уже всего достиг, и имеет мудрость и сострадание, и знает Канон и все техники, то 90% проблем сами собой улетучиваются. Остальные 10 - на твоей совести. 
Был момент, когда у меня сидела идея, что "я должна практиковать минимум 8 часов в день". В итоге я так устала, что пришла к нему, он так на меня посмотрел и сказал: слушай, сиди у себя кути, читай и расслабляйся, больше спи и нормально питайся :-) Отличный оказался совет)

----------

Zom (13.03.2013), Алик (15.03.2013), Богдан Б (14.03.2013), Тао (14.03.2013), Топпер- (13.03.2013)

----------


## Zom

Если учитель действительно хороший, то хорошо.  Из тех, кого я видел (и с кем мог общаться на английском - ибо других языков не знаю), на ряд нюансов и интересующих вопросов они дать ответ либо не могли, либо выкручивались, как скользкая рыба, видимо, чтоб лицо не потерять )

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Если учитель действительно хороший, то хорошо.  Из тех, кого я видел (и с кем мог общаться на английском - ибо других языков не знаю), на ряд нюансов и интересующих вопросов они дать ответ либо не могли, либо выкручивались, как скользкая рыба, видимо, чтоб лицо не потерять )


Иногда лучший учитель - это ты сам. Особенно когда есть жизненный опыт, и съеден пуд соли на духовном поприще. Ну а если пуд соли не съеден, то тогда нужно найти того, кто этот пуд уже съел, и знает как правильно накормить солью других  :Wink:

----------

Доня (09.07.2017), Федор Ф (14.03.2013)

----------


## Neroli

> то тогда нужно найти того, кто этот пуд уже съел, и знает как правильно накормить солью других


Себя имеешь ввиду?

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Себя имеешь ввиду?


Я два.

----------


## Neroli

> Я два.


Два пуда соли? Вах.
Ишещь кого покормить? Не надо. Сейчас кого не покорми, все тролли.

----------

Тао (14.03.2013), Топпер- (13.03.2013)

----------


## Zom

Двух пудов соли хватит, чтоб всех троллей выморить ))

----------

Neroli (13.03.2013), Богдан Б (14.03.2013), Тао (14.03.2013), Федор Ф (14.03.2013)

----------


## Thaitali

> По вашей же теории получается, что если они преодолены, то вновь не возникнут. Конечно же это не так.


можно выделить три уровня умственных загрязнений (килес):
1.Vitikkama (transgressing)  уровень действий ума и тела, при несоблюдении базовых предписаний (ложь, кража, убийство и т.д.)
2.Pariyutthana (arising) сознательный ментальный уровень в форме мыслей и навязчивых идей (одержимость разрушительными  желаниями по причинению вреда другим, возникновение гнева)
3. Anusaya (latent)   скрытые неочевидные загрязнения, становятся активными при возникновении необходимых условий (возникший гнев и т.д.)

Освобождение от загрязнений  разного уровня происходит разными путями:
1.Через развитие нравственности (Sīla) – через замену на противоположность
2.Через сосредоточение (джханы) (Samatha meditation)  - приостановка загрязнений
3.Через развитие мудрости (Vipasannā meditation)  - искоренение, пресечение загрязнений, являющихся причиной загрязнений первых двух уровней. 

При правильной практике медитирующий проходит стадии просветления (The 16 stages of insight meditation). При прохождении этих стадий происходит постепенное уничтожение соответствующих загрязнений. Вплоть до достижения уровня Сотапанны и т.д.

Собственно, вопрос заключался в том, что если и на третьем уровне (при правильной практике випассана медитации) загрязнения исчезают временно, то как тогда будет присходит прогресс на пути? Как будет достигнут как минимум уровень Сотапанны?

----------

Ассаджи (19.03.2013), Доня (09.07.2017)

----------


## Жека

Я думаю, что магга-ньяна достигается путем некого разрыва шаблона. То есть, скажем, есть инсайт: в самадхи или даже без такового человек видит одну из трех характеристик, и его накрывает: " вот оно!"
Потом все исчезает, и привычное восприятие постоянства, радости и "я" опять возвращается. При этом он все так же "путтуджанин", не - ария. 
При достижении сотапаннства все происходит точно так же, исключая тот факт, что линия обрывается, т е это действительно выход за пределы, в котором возвращение к вопристию постоянства - невозможно. Остальные же килесы все еще присутствуют, но произошел разрыв шаблона, и человек перешагнул грань. 
-----~------
----   --------
Вот выше первая линия - это инсайт обычного человека: одна черточка стала другой, но в целом линия сохранилась.
На второй линии между черточками - разрыв, и от разрыва идет уже другая линия.

----------

Богдан Б (15.03.2013), Доня (09.07.2017), Топпер- (15.03.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Освобождение от загрязнений  разного уровня происходит разными путями:
> 1.Через развитие нравственности (Sīla) – через замену на противоположность
> 2.Через сосредоточение (джханы) (Samatha meditation)  - приостановка загрязнений
> 3.Через развитие мудрости (Vipasannā meditation)  - искоренение, пресечение загрязнений, являющихся причиной загрязнений первых двух уровней.


Первые две - это вообще не освобождение от загрязнений. Это просто временная приостановка.



> Собственно, вопрос заключался в том, что если и на третьем уровне (при правильной практике випассана медитации) загрязнения исчезают временно, то как тогда будет присходит прогресс на пути? Как будет достигнут как минимум уровень Сотапанны?


По большому счёту уровень Сотапанны - это и есть начало избавления от загрязнений. Здесь мудрость такова, что только от первых трёх оков можно избавиться. А на любом уровне ниже Сотапанны всё ещё возможно падение и возвращение в неблагие уделы.
По-вашему же получается, что любой человек, а не только Арьи, уже закрыл для себя худшие области рождения и т.п.

----------

Богдан Б (15.03.2013)

----------


## Кайто Накамура

Да свершится некропостинг! )

Пролистал тему ещё раз, в свое время её читал в 2013 году, тогда ещё почти что начинающий в Дхамме. И хочу сказать, что мысли высказанные бханте Топпером и Зомом, произвели на меня сильное впечатление. Очень уверенно и убедительно всё было сказано. Именно эти принципы я применял в своей практике Дхаммы впоследствии, и видимо в основном благодаря этому могу говорить об огромных успехах, которые наблюдаю в своей жизни, всё буквально преобразуется к лучшему, Учение Будды становится всё более и более реальным для меня лично, приносящим счастье, позитив, уверенность в себе и прочее и прочее и прочее в этом роде.

Поэтому хочу дополнить мысли, высказанные в теме бханте Топпером и Зомом. Там речь идет о правильном постепенном, поэтапном подходе к практике Дхаммы. Так вот, важный момент: не следует бояться что "ну вот долгая подготовка к самому главному", "ну как же так, где взять столько терпения".. и прочие мысли такого плана не должны омрачать сознание учеников Будды. Потому что уже с самого начала если подойти к делу правильно, Дхамма уже дает очень большие и впечатляющие обретения. Счастье и благополучие в разных формах. С самого начала, именно что весь процесс подготовки "к главным практикам" идет в исключительно комфортной обстановке, достаточно просто всерьез начать с самых базовых вещей, с изучения наследия Будды по его проповедям в Суттах, то есть на это нажимать в первую очередь. 

Так что всем успехов! И счастья !  :Smilie:

----------

Доня (09.07.2017), Шуньяананда (18.05.2017)

----------


## Йен

> Да свершится некропостинг! )
> Учение Будды становится всё более и более реальным для меня лично, приносящим счастье, позитив, уверенность в себе и прочее и прочее и прочее в этом род


А дуккху-то познали? )

----------


## Кайто Накамура

> А дуккху-то познали? )


Да, на уровне концепции. Идея дуккхи (а также аниччи, анатты и прочего) стала частью мировоззрения, заняла в нем какое-то место. Другое дело, что читая Сутты (подряд) не приходишь к мысли, что в осознание дуккхи следует погружаться. В целом, текст Сутт не нагнетает дуккху, он нейтральный, или даже нейтрально-позитивный по общему ощущению.

----------

Доня (09.07.2017)

----------


## Йен

> Другое дело, что читая Сутты (подряд) не приходишь к мысли, что в осознание дуккхи следует погружаться.


Дуккха - это аничча и анатта, вы их решили не переживать осознанно, а только концептуально понять, тогда как в суттах все время о постижении прямым знанием говорится ?  )

----------


## Кайто Накамура

> Дуккха - это аничча и анатта, вы их решили не переживать осознанно, а только концептуально понять, тогда как в суттах все время о постижении прямым знанием говорится ?  )


Тут тонкий момент. На уровне "слушанья Дхаммы" насколько я понимаю, достаточно концептуально понять, ввести эти идеи в структуру мировоззрения, в качестве идеала, объекта веры и доверия. Другое дело когда осознание Тилаккхана применяют как метод, постоянно осознавая аниччу, анатту и дуккху для себя ежедневно и в отношении всего, что только есть. Второй подход в суттах относится к тренировке бхиккху, а мирянам по моему впечатлению полезно на это не налегать особенно, в отношении своих обычных житейских ценностей вроде дома, семьи, работы, здоровья, вещей, увлечений и прочего обывательского, не спешить всё это вот так вот сразу видеть с высших позиций мудрости. Не нагнетать. Найти баланс  :Smilie:

----------

Ассаджи (22.05.2017), Доня (09.07.2017)

----------


## Йен

Концептуальное познание необходимо, для установления мудрого внимания. Но без реального постижения оно почти бесполезно. Путь тренировки, что для бхиккху, что для мирян один - Благородный Восьмеричный. Мирянам как раз полезно налегать на практику сати-сампаджання в настоящем моменте именно в быту, так как у нас внешние условия другие и меньше времени на формальные практики, чем у бхиккху, к тому же в естественных условиях продвижение хоть и медленнее, вследствие низкого уровня сосредоточения, но может быть эффективнее - дисбаланс в самадхи не грозит. К тому же все эти дуккха-житейские ценности всегда перед глазами, надо только внимание с айониса на йониса трансформировать, что изучение сутт или лекции учителей и помогают осуществить.
А то у вас получается - не хочу страдать, хочу счастья, но не сейчас, пока посижу-пострадаю и о счастье послушаю - что другие говорят ) А на самом деле времени у нас нет, мы не знаем даже, что в следующую минуту случится.

----------


## Кайто Накамура

> Концептуальное познание необходимо, для установления мудрого внимания. Но без реального постижения оно почти бесполезно.


Я ответственно заявляю, что саммадиттхи в режиме "слушанья Дхаммы", без форсирования, включая описания всех глубоких методов, на уровне информации а не применения - всё это очень и очень полезно. Мудрость Будды полезна безусловно, уже на уровне знакомства с концепциями драгоценная мудрость Дхаммы дает огромные изменения к лучшему. 




> Путь тренировки, что для бхиккху, что для мирян один - Благородный Восьмеричный.


Посмотрите в теме посты бханте Топпера и особенно посты Зома, там четкие доказательства как важно выстраивать практику поэтапно.




> Мирянам как раз полезно налегать на практику сати-сампаджання в настоящем моменте именно в быту, так как у нас внешние условия другие и меньше времени на формальные практики, чем у бхиккху, к тому же в естественных условиях продвижение хоть и медленнее, вследствие низкого уровня сосредоточения, но может быть эффективнее - дисбаланс в самадхи не грозит. К тому же все эти дуккха-житейские ценности всегда перед глазами, надо только внимание с айониса на йониса трансформировать, что изучение сутт или лекции учителей и помогают осуществить.


Как вы совмещаете непосредственную практику Тилаккхана с работой? Как это вообще возможно? Вот мне например дают заказ, а я сижу и думаю: "ах да ведь всё это аничча, анатта, дуккха..." и откуда тогда взять "здоровый азарт" по выполнению работы? Работа занимает до половины времени и внимания обычного мирянина сегодня. И это не то, что можно просто взять и "отцепить". Обычно мало у кого есть богатый спонсор, который с радостью будет присылать деньги...




> А то у вас получается - не хочу страдать, хочу счастья, но не сейчас, пока посижу-пострадаю и о счастье послушаю - что другие говорят )


Я как раз утверждаю что поэтапный подход без форсирования это прямой путь к обретению счастья. Может быть не к джаханам и не к Ниббане сразу, но счастье как результат приходит почти сразу, как Будда и говорит.




> А на самом деле времени у нас нет, мы не знаем даже, что в следующую минуту случится.


У вас слишком радикальная позиция. Будда не определял для мирян такой форсированной программы в стиле "времени у нас нет". Это всё с учетом личного выбора. 

Однажды Благословенный пребывал в стране Колиев рядом с городом Колиев под названием Каккарапатта. Там молодой Дигхаджану из клана Колиев подошёл к Благословенному, поклонился ему, сел рядом, и сказал: 
«Господин, мы, миряне, наслаждаемся чувственными удовольствиями, живём в доме, полном детей. Мы используем сандаловое дерево из Каси. Мы носим гирлянды, [используем] благовония и мази. Мы принимаем золото и серебро. Пусть Благословенный научит Дхамме так, чтобы это привело к нашему благополучию и счастью в этой жизни и в будущих жизнях».
«Бьяггхападджа1, существуют эти четыре вещи, что ведут представителя клана к благополучию и счастью в этой жизни. Какие четыре? Совершенство в предприимчивости, совершенство в защите, совершенство в дружбе с хорошими друзьями, и жизнь по средствам. 
(1) И что такое совершенство в предприимчивости? Какими бы ни были те способы, которыми представитель клана зарабатывает себе на жизнь – сельское хозяйство, торговля, скотоводство, стрельба из лука, государственное служение, или какое-либо иное ремесло – он в этом умел и прилежен. Он судит о [выполнении] этой [его] работы уже только после её выполнения, чтобы довести её до конца и выполнить её подобающим образом. Это называется совершенством в предприимчивости.
(2) И что такое совершенство в защите? Вот представитель клана устанавливает защиту и охрану богатства, которое он обрёл посредством предприимчивости и старания, [которое он] накопил силой своих рук, заработал с потом на лице – праведно обретённое праведное богатство – думая [так]: «Как мне сделать так, чтобы цари и воры не забрали его, чтобы огонь не спалил его, чтобы наводнения не смыли его, чтобы недовольные наследники не забрали его?» Это называется совершенством в защите.
(3) И что такое дружба с хорошими друзьями? В какой бы деревне или городе ни проживал представитель клана, он общается с домохозяевами или их сыновьями – либо юными, но зрелыми в нравственности, либо пожилыми, но зрелыми в нравственности – которые совершенны в вере, нравственном поведении, щедрости, и мудрости. Он общается с ними, ведёт с ними беседы. До той степени, до которой те совершенны в вере, он пытается сравняться с ними в их совершенстве веры. До той степени, до которой те совершенны в нравственном поведении, он пытается сравняться с ними в их совершенстве нравственного поведения. До той степени, до которой те совершенны в щедрости, он пытается сравняться с ними в их совершенстве щедрости. До той степени, до которой те совершенны в мудрости, он пытается сравняться с ними в их совершенстве мудрости. Это называется дружбой с хорошими друзьями.
(4) И что такое жизнь по средствам? Вот представитель клана знает свой доход и траты, ведёт жизнь по средствам, ни слишком расточительную, ни слишком бережливую, [осознавая]: «Так мой доход будет превышать траты, а не наоборот». Подобно тому, как оценщик или его ученик, держа весы, знает: «[Положив] столько, [чаша] идёт вниз, а [положив] столько она идёт вверх» – точно также, представитель клана знает свой доход и траты… [осознавая]: «Так мой доход будет превышать траты, а не наоборот». 
Если представитель клана имеет малый доход, но живёт расточительно, другие скажут о нём: «Этот представитель клана проедает богатство также как тот, кто поедает инжир2. Но если у него большой доход, но он живёт скупо, другие скажут о нём: «Этот представитель клана морит себя голодом». Но это называется жизнью по средствам, когда представитель клана знает свой доход и траты… [осознавая]: «Так мой доход будет превышать траты, а не наоборот».
Накопленное богатство имеет четыре источника распыления: траты на женщин, на выпивку, на азартные игры, и на дружбу с плохими друзьями, плохими спутниками, плохими товарищами. Это как если бы было большое водохранилище с четырьмя впусками и выпусками, и человек перекрыл бы впуски и открыл бы выпуски, и не пролилось бы достаточного [количества] дождя – то можно было бы ожидать [того, что] вода в водохранилище уменьшится, а не увеличится. Точно также, накопленное богатство имеет четыре источника распыления: траты на женщин, на выпивку, на азартные игры, и на дружбу с плохими друзьями, плохими спутниками, плохими товарищами. 
Накопленное богатство имеет четыре источника накопления: избегание трат на женщин, на выпивку, на азартные игры, и ведение дружбы с хорошими друзьями, хорошими спутниками, хорошими товарищами. Это как если бы было большое водохранилище с четырьмя впусками и выпусками, и человек открыл бы впуски и перекрыл выпуски, и пролилось бы достаточно дождя – то можно было бы ожидать [того, что] вода в водохранилище увеличится, а не уменьшится. Точно также, накопленное богатство имеет четыре источника накопления: избегание трат на женщин, на выпивку, на азартные игры, и ведение дружбы с хорошими друзьями, хорошими спутниками, хорошими товарищами.
Таковы четыре вещи, которые ведут представителя клана к благополучию и счастью в этой самой жизни.

----------

Ассаджи (22.05.2017), Доня (09.07.2017), Дубинин (19.05.2017)

----------


## Йен

Не будет у вас изменений, если вы послушаете сутты о нравственности, а потом пойдете пить пиво и сплетничать по пьяни, как это обычно и происходит с мирянами ) Самма - диттхи  же можно развить только практикой, и реально они в боллее-менее полной мере лишь у Арьи появляются. В неполной у чула-сотаппаны.
Практика начинается с развития факторов вхождения в поток, то есть непоколебимой веры в Три Драгоценнности и нравственности, а чтобы ту же нравственность действительно иметь, нужно контролировать ум в повседневной жизни, для этого требуется и основательное внимание и памятование и осознанность и сосредоточение и мудрость. Развитие непоколебимой веры в Дхамму,  так же всего этого требует, она познается опытом переживания, а не интеллектуально, тогда и концептуальная вера обретает реальную основу. 

В повседневной жизни элементарно практикуется, направив основательное внимание, а не неведение, вы видите обусловленную природу вещей. Если голодны, то видишь почему телу требуется пища, а не "я хочу есть", когда тело меняет положение, то замечаешь почему,  без "я". Если идешь на форум отвечать на сообщения, то знаешь в чем причина - обусловленность и видишь, как все это возникает и исчезает. Это элементарные примеры )

Форсировать не надо, об этом речи не идет, мудрость итак будет поэтапно развиваться, если растение тянуть - оно быстрее от этого  не вырастет, только силы свои потратишь, но и  на неухоженной почве без полива и удобрений будет хилым и расти медленнее  или вообще завянет )

Что там у вас за счастье и радость, когда мир постоянно горит ) ? Килесы скрывают дуккху под видом счастья. 
У нас нет времени, пока знаем Дхамму лишь концептуально и можно загреметь в нижние миры и не встретить Дхамму снова, если этого не хотим, то нужно до уровня Арьи развиваться. Многие учителя об этом предупреждают, но действительно, от нас зависит - прислушиваться или нет.

----------

Антарадхана (23.05.2017), Ануруддха (20.05.2017), Шуньяананда (22.05.2017)

----------


## Кайто Накамура

> Не будет у вас изменений, если вы послушаете сутты о нравственности, а потом пойдете пить пиво и сплетничать по пьяни, как это обычно и происходит с мирянами )


Не пойду. )) Обретение счастья как начальный результат практики, уже на уровне простой дисциплины и концептуального понимания Учения - защищает от проблем с панча-сила.




> Самма - диттхи  же можно развить только практикой,


Слушание Дхаммы это и есть практика для мирян. Обязательная программа это сила, дана и слушание Дхаммы. Всё.




> и реально они в боллее-менее полной мере лишь у Арьи появляются. В неполной у чула-сотаппаны.


Если у вас есть верные воззрения, значит они у вас есть, уровни Арья тут не особо причем... Ясно что у арьев всё глубже и основательнее, но это не причина самого себя загонять в неврозы, обесценивая практику понимания Учения интеллектуально. 




> Практика начинается с развития факторов вхождения в поток, то есть непоколебимой веры в Три Драгоценнности и нравственности,


Да. И уже здесь должны быть реальные результаты, о которых я говорю. Должно быть обретение счастья и благополучия. Согласно Абхисанда сутте АН 8.39.




> а чтобы ту же нравственность действительно иметь, нужно контролировать ум в повседневной жизни, для этого требуется и основательное внимание и памятование и осознанность и сосредоточение и мудрость. Развитие непоколебимой веры в Дхамму,  так же всего этого требует, она познается опытом переживания, а не интеллектуально, тогда и концептуальная вера обретает реальную основу.


Согласно АН 8.39 всё что вы перечисляете не так чтобы обязательно "нужно". Счастье и благополучие как результат практики это имхо вполне себе "опыт переживания" и достаточный фактор, закрепляющий успех. А из ваших рассуждений Йен выходит, что бедному мирянину "нужно" и то и то и то и пятое и десятое, а результат принципиально неясен. Кто возьмется уверенно подтвердить что допустим вы штурмовали Дхамму всеми силами несколько лет и вот - сотапанна вы или нет, в конце концов? ...Это прямой путь к неврозам...




> В повседневной жизни элементарно практикуется, направив основательное внимание, а не неведение, вы видите обусловленную природу вещей. Если голодны, то видишь почему телу требуется пища, а не "я хочу есть", когда тело меняет положение, то замечаешь почему,  без "я". Если идешь на форум отвечать на сообщения, то знаешь в чем причина - обусловленность и видишь, как все это возникает и исчезает. Это элементарные примеры )


Вы снова перечисляете элементы практики бхиккху. Всё это в случае мирян далеко не всегда реалистично. Сати на рабочем месте может быть не просто неуместной но и опасной для самого сатипаттханящего и для окружающих. Я вот _категорически_ против того, чтобы водитель маршрутки в которой я буду ехать, таким увлекался вместо того чтобы следить за дорогой. Попробуйте сделать самую элементарную творческую работу, сатипаттханя все приходящие к вам мысли. Закончится тем что вас уволят за невменяемость и рассеянный взгляд, и пойдете мести улицы.  :Embarrassment: 




> Форсировать не надо, об этом речи не идет, мудрость итак будет поэтапно развиваться, если растение тянуть - оно быстрее от этого  не вырастет, только силы свои потратишь, но и  на неухоженной почве без полива и удобрений будет хилым и расти медленнее  или вообще завянет )


То о чем вы говорите это классическое форсирование и экстрим. В Суттах мирян Будда не подгоняет. Наоборот всюду обещания позитива, счастья, благополучия, благих перерождений и прочих "сладких пряников" именно для всех тех кто спокойно и без суеты интегирует Дхамму в свою повседневную жизнь. 




> Что там у вас за счастье и радость, когда мир постоянно горит ) ? Килесы скрывают дуккху под видом счастья.


Будда много раз говорил о счастье как законном и полезном опыте в Дхамме. Более того, согласно Алавака сутте, обретение счастья это признак правильно выстроенной практики.




> У нас нет времени, пока знаем Дхамму лишь концептуально и можно загреметь в нижние миры и не встретить Дхамму снова, если этого не хотим, то нужно до уровня Арьи развиваться. Многие учителя об этом предупреждают, но действительно, от нас зависит - прислушиваться или нет.


Каноничен всё таки другой вариант. Те подходы, которые помогают формировать внутренне уравновешенных мирян-буддистов, не невротизированных и не запуганных, а веселых, счастливых и уверенных в себе и в своем будущем.  :Smilie:

----------

Ассаджи (22.05.2017), Доня (09.07.2017)

----------


## Йен

> Не пойду. )) Обретение счастья как начальный результат практики, уже на уровне простой дисциплины и концептуального понимания Учения - защищает от проблем с панча-сила.


Я много времени в буддийской стране провожу, где люди с детства декламируют сутты, причем на пали, понимают Дхамму концептуально, принимают правила и даже практикуют временами, обретая счастье самадхи, но это не помогает им на протяжение всего времени обеты соблюдать. Потому что для этого нужно стараться все время быть бдительным, пока не очистил ум окончательно.




> Слушание Дхаммы это и есть практика для мирян. Обязательная программа это сила, дана и слушание Дхаммы. Всё.


Ну раз вы так за всех мирян решили, то конечно )





> Согласно АН 8.39 всё что вы перечисляете не так чтобы обязательно "нужно". Счастье и благополучие как результат практики это имхо вполне себе "опыт переживания" и достаточный фактор, закрепляющий успех. А из ваших рассуждений Йен выходит, что бедному мирянину "нужно" и то и то и то и пятое и десятое, а результат принципиально неясен. Кто возьмется уверенно подтвердить что допустим вы штурмовали Дхамму всеми силами несколько лет и вот - сотапанна вы или нет, в конце концов? ...Это прямой путь к неврозам...


 Вы о мирском уровне говорите. Если вас только этот уровень интересует, то вопросов нет. Правда непонятно, зачем тогда вам концептуальное знание аничча-анатта-дуккха. Именно оно, без практики, может привести впечатлительную натуру к неврозам и фобиям, что уже проявлялось на этом форуме.
Результат же надмирской практики в суттах описан, называется - счастье Ниббаны, а не счастье и благополучие мирской жизни, хотя  их никто и не отрицает, нужно только видеть истинную природу этих результатов, если, конечно, более высокие состояния интересуют.




> Вы снова перечисляете элементы практики бхиккху. Всё это в случае мирян далеко не всегда реалистично. Сати на рабочем месте может быть не просто неуместной но и опасной для самого сатипаттханящего и для окружающих. Я вот категорически против того, чтобы водитель маршрутки в которой я буду ехать, таким увлекался вместо того чтобы следить за дорогой.


Нет отдельной практики бхиккху и мирян. Это ваши домыслы, вызревшие, возможно, из страха увидеть реальную природу явлений, ведь так приятно почитывая сутты о непостоянстве, сидеть на мирском счастье и благополучии... пока они есть )
Водителю, который управляет маршруткой одновременно пересчитывая деньги, вспоминает иногда о ПДД, смотрит за дорогой, ругается с пассажирами пыхтя папиросой, считает в уме прибыли и проклинает подрезавшего его другого водилу, конечно не до какой-то там сатипаттханы, в уме места уже не остается ) 
Хотя учителя говорят, чтобы начинали с малого и потихоньку, а потом это в привычку войдет в повседневной жизни, может не на запредельном уровне и во всех ситуациях, но достаточно, чтобы Дхамму в реале познавать, в какой-то мере.




> Попробуйте сделать самую элементарную творческую работу, сатипаттханя все приходящие к вам мысли. Закончится тем что вас уволят за невменяемость и рассеянный взгляд, и пойдете мести улицы.


 И откуда у вас рассеянность возьмется, если вы все замечаете в настоящем моменте, причем мудростью, а не медленным дискурсивным умом, и не витаете непонятно где - как обычно. Вы точно о практике сатипаттханы говорите? )





> В Суттах мирян Будда не подгоняет. Наоборот всюду обещания позитива, счастья, благополучия, благих перерождений и прочих "сладких пряников" именно для всех тех кто спокойно и без суеты интегирует Дхамму в свою повседневную жизнь.


Будда давал только мирскую Дхамму тем, кто не может или не хочет практиковать надмирскую. Другим мирянам он давал и надмирское знание. Если же вам нужна вся Дхамма, то о необходимости такой практики сами поймете или найдете в суттах обращенных к бхиккху.




> Будда много раз говорил о счастье как законном и полезном опыте в Дхамме. Более того, согласно Алавака сутте, обретение счастья это признак правильно выстроенной практики.


Да, только Будда еще и о том, что пять кхандх - это дуккха, говорил. И познание истины о дуккха - есть результат правильно выстроенной практики.




> Каноничен всё таки другой вариант. Те подходы, которые помогают формировать внутренне уравновешенных мирян-буддистов, не невротизированных и не запуганных, а веселых, счастливых и уверенных в себе и в своем будущем.


Так и не понял, с чего у вас практика познания аничча-анатта-дуккха, вдруг стала формировать невротизированных и запуганных мирян. Видимо, концептуальное понимание формирует такое странное мнение, попробуйте как-нибудь на досуге реально попрактиковать и почувствуйте счастье-облегчение отстраненности от дуккха, затем сравните его с мирским счастьем-благополучием )

----------

Антарадхана (23.05.2017)

----------


## Антарадхана

Насильно Будда в ниббану никого не загонял, но кто видит счастье в мирских вещах - тот сам себе злобный Буратино.

----------

Йен (23.05.2017), Шуньяананда (27.05.2017)

----------


## Иоан

> Если голодны, то видишь почему телу требуется пища, а не "я хочу есть",





> Если голодны, то видишь почему "телу требуется пища", а не "я хочу есть".


Под "видишь" вы понимаете замену одной концепции другой?

----------


## Йен

> Под "видишь" вы понимаете замену одной концепции другой?



http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Can...a-sutta-sv.htm

----------


## Иоан

> http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Can...a-sutta-sv.htm


Под "видишь" вы понимаете замену одной концепции другой?

----------

